# IR Aftermath (Those Dead PCs are back in action! )



## Kalanyr (Jul 1, 2002)

[View from above of the destruction of Oerth,Mystara,Kynn and
Toril and their recreation in the Demiplane of Hope]

It has been 6 long Months since the Obliteration of Toril,Oerth,Krynn and Mystara by Melkor the Mad and his followers and the transference of these worlds spiritual counterparts to a Demiplane in the Ethereal Plane knows as the Demiplane of Hope. In the months that have passed by several flaws have shown themselves in the Demiplane, like its counterpart Demiplane of Dread, the Domain of Hope cannot prevent what it dislikes within its borders to any great extent and several evil forces have reappeared. Melkor has reappeared, albeit as a mere Demigod, and is struggling to regain true dietyhood. There are rumours that Acererak has returned to the side of Darkness and that the Union of Worlds is less than it appears, the domains of the Hellmaster have been altogether to quiet to make anyone comfortable. 

[Zoom in on a flying landmass hovering somewhat above what passes for the ground of the Demiplane]

This is Ishtarland, a realm of magic where technology is disliked, (not to mention nonfunctional). However there are ways around this.

[Zoom in on a winged drow talking hurriedly to a human with twin lightsabre hilts. The drow hands the human a small green device and the lightsabres activate.]

This is Valiance Bluesky, a master of fighting with two lightsabres, drawn to Ishtarland by a rumor that the government (or what passes for the government in the chaotic place) was looking to hire people of skill, that had not made a major mark during the Year of Revolution and were willing to reward those who answered well. 

[Zoom Out]

[Zoom In on a Druid wandering through the forest wearing armour clearly emblazoned with the mark of Mielekki, Torillian Diety of Forests and Woodlands. A small golden token is carried by him.]

This is Faysaran, a half-human druid who's father just happened to be a celestial. Faysaran, is here because the armour he wears, an item of great power, wishes to investigate rumours of a cult of Melkor, trying to gain the secrets of 10th level Magic.


[Zoom Out]

[Zoom In on a human overlayed by the image of a Movanic Deva. A small green device can be seen on his belt.] 

This is Traal Yeroth, a servant of Hoar, drawn here by the promise of righteous vengeance against a despicable foe by one, Altryss, the spymaster of Ishtarland. He carries a sentient gun, that is of great power.

[Zoom Out]

[Zoom In on a stubby dwarf in brilliant golden plate mail emblazoned with bright Suns and Moons all over it, carrying a morningstar in the shape of the sun. A white golden token sits on his belt.]

This is Sanctus Grimforged, a devout cleric of Pholtus, drawn here simply because someone told him that there were vampires involved in a plot to steal the secret of 10th Level Magic. A staunch foe of Undead Sanctus immediately set out to investigate.

[Zoom Out]

[Zoom In on an Illithid carrying an orange token, riding a motorcycle along a road. ]


This is Zizzyzazu, he is here simply because he was promised a lost Illithid relic, for his services, not to mention the ability to make use of technolog in this area, something he believes may be of use to the Illithid who disapprove of Anabstercorian's plans.

[Zoom In on a Half-Elf Monk in a court room, he carries an orange tolken on his belt.]

This is Oberion,  a monk of formidable discipline, he has been promised an Amulet of Enchanted Blows crafted by a member of the court in return for his services in a governement investigation.

[Zoom In on a human overlayed by the image of a rotting Lich riding on a gold dragon. He carries an orange token with him.]

This is Janos Andro's drawn to the aid of the government of this region by the promise of help from the god, Kalanyr the Redeemer, in freeing his family's souls, sacrificed to make the Helmed Horror that walks behind him and a hint on how to create a true artifact as a mortal, in exchange for his magical services. 

[Suddenly the Dragon turns on Janos and attacks, unfortunately it is no match for the mighty lich and is soon destroyed.]

As Janos just learnt compulsion magic is rather ineffective in this land. 

[Janos notes to find out how to avoid that trait of this area]

[Zoom in on a quickling wearing a backpack with an white device on it. Standing in a court room as a winged drow speaks]

This is Nyovne Sindweller, a quickling hacker and super spy. The only reason this one is here is because the Unseelie owe a favour to the rulers, that and the promise of a ring of counterspelling (Technological Disjunction). Something this particular quickling hates with a passion.

[Zoom out]

[Move camera to a Moon Elf with a token of golden colour.)

This is Ilalielthin, a moon elf archer and performer extraordinaire, since it is believed that the plot in question is being run by an insider, he was hired to use his social skills to track down the perpatrator.

[Camera Move to a Gray Elf with a golden token]

This is Xarindel, who is here simply because a member of the Seldarine asked him to be, an elf who has studied time inside and out, Xarindel is a chronomancer of significant might.

[Zoom Out]

[Black Screen]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 1, 2002)

(Overview for PCs)

You have been hired by the closest thing Ishtarland has to a government for various reasons, and assigned to a task force to investigate rumours that a group of Melkor cultists or undead or fiends from hell or something, no one is really sure, are trying to steal the secrets of 10th level magic. The only clue you have is that its believed to be either a high up in the Mage School or a Noble of Ishtarland's Court. You have been provided with Tokens that avoid alignment headache from conflict with the strongly Chaotic Good area of the demiplane and allow normally banned technology to function. These tokens are attuned to you and you alone, and are worth nothing on the market, nor is there any known means to replicate them.

You are on the mainstreet of a drow city in the undercaverns of the flying continent.  What you do from now on is entirely your choice.


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 1, 2002)

Ilalielthin glances over to Faysaran, who traveled here with him.  He whispers, "I'll take care of the introductions, I think.  Another old friend is with this group, as well." 

Ialielthin smoothly moves away from Faysaran, and  steps up to the remainder of the group, long oaken bow strapped across his shoulder, his ash blonde hair moving slightly to the slide, while his grey eyes glint with anticipation, and says, 

"Greetings.  It looks like we'll be working together on this mission.  I am Ialielthin, an Elven Bard of some repute, and I also fancy myself as something of an archer.  My companion here, is named Faysaran, and he is one of the most powerful Druids I've ever had the honor of knowing.  

We've both come here mainly because of the rumors of a Cult Of Melkor.  Suffice it to say Faysaran and I don't really approve of anything or anyone associated with Melkor.  In any case, that is why we are here, and I would be interested to hear your own reasons for joining us.

Whatever your reasons,  I'm sure it will be a profitable and enjoyable venture for all, and hopefully we'll be able to root out any possible evils that exist in this area.  I suggest we find a local tavern of some sort, and see what we can find out about the events in this area, and to better gauge our possible courses of action."

He turns slightly, inclining his head towards the other Elf in the group. He moves over and says to Xarindel, with a sly grin,  " It's good to see you again, old friend.  Still chasing lost artifacts stolen by evil Necromancers?  Nice to see that I can trust at least one other person here besides Faysaran."  

Ilalielthin then turns quietly, crossing his arms and quietly awaiting the rest of the groups response.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 1, 2002)

Traal Yeroth steps forward, or rather, floats forward about six inches off the ground, "Greetings to all of you, I am Traal Yeroth, Master Hunter, servant of Hoar.  In the common tongue my kind are known as Movanic Devas.  I am here investigating the vengeance deserved by a certain spymaster.  My rifle, Fang, and I look forward to working with you, as you seem to be an honorable group."  Moving back into the group, he circles around to Nyovne, "I am surprised to see you here, old friend.  Surprised, but gladdened.  Perhaps later you could tell me what became of you after we went our seperate ways on the Isle of the Pheonix?"  Traal then waits for a reply...


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 1, 2002)

"Greetings.  As Ilalielthin said, my name is Faysaran - a druid of Mielikki.  I hope that in the future, those of you whom I don't know already I may call friend.  This bear is known as Yogi.  He's tame and should not cause you any harm.  He has been known to make off with picnic baskets before."  

Yogi chimes in with, "It is not stealing if they just sit there with no one around."

"(to Yogi) It is if you scare them off with your acting.  (turning back to the group) Anything that will cause Melkor grief such as removing this cult of his that are trying to learn high level magic would please me greatly."

"The tavern works fine for most.  But I'm afraid most establishments frown when I try to bring Yogi in.  Has anyone looked around this town for parks or the similar?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 1, 2002)

The rather hansome man, human and somewhere in his late thirties steps forward [that is not illusion magic, this is the 3rd level Necromancy spell Gentle Repose] and introduces himself.

"Good day, fellow ... investigators. I am Janos Audron and a considerable spellcaster if I may say so."

"This here is my travelling compainon, Lela Arfa, and she is a devout worshipper of Wee Jass, like myself."

He looks at some of the toys of his colleages and sighs. "It saddens me a bit that one would forsake the old ways for a little more power...you really should not be proud of these technological terrors you are using. Far better to have a sword or a spell then to rely on fickle toys of Gnomes."

But you do seem competent, and that is something that we need if we are to battle the forces of Melkor."

He then looks in the eyes of the Movonic Deva. Not longs, just a second or two. You cannot decide wether you saw fear, hate, a cry for help or a combination of those.

[Kal: "Congratulations, you just killed Dennis the Peasant"]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 1, 2002)

Zizzyzazu steps off of his lightcycle, folding it in to its component photons.  << Old ways, new ways...  They are complimentary to each other.  I am Zizzyzazu.  It is my dubious pleasure to meet you all.  Hopefully, with our great resources and power, we will be able to promptly bring an end to this conspiracy. >>

Zizzy looks at you all closely, seeing a sort of kinship in such potent beings.

<< I am not a skilled investigator.  It would probably be best for me to remain largely out of the public eye until the culprits are identified for me and my fellow warriors to slay and consume. >>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 3, 2002)

Nyovne smiles to Traal Yeroth and then speaks up.

"Gentlemen, I am satisfied with what I have found out about you and I am confident in all your abilities. I go by the name of Nyovne and I will be venturing with you on this assignment. I would like to stick to necessities now and introduce ourselves later and tell our stories when we are organised."

While the Quickling paces around slowly for her doing she resumes.

"I am not so keen on the local tavern or inn. We are here to investigate matters with top priority and I think there might even be some people that would be interested in our capebilities and the information we have and we might find in the near future."

She looks up to everyone and gives them a deep stare. The smile disappears from her face and she takes a deep breath.

"I suggest that we find ourselves a temperary base of operations and secure that. Once we have done that we can tell our stories and catch up with old friends."

She looks and the Deva hovering around her and seems to crack a smile but then her face turns grim again.

"The people we are looking for have acces to and contacts in the highest circles of politics and royalty. Therefor I suggest we keep to ourselves and our own contacts and rely on the official sources here as little as possible because they know we are looking for them and we can be damn sure we will be fed false information and if we keep this lark of a political organisation here informed on our progress our enemies will be updates as well, and we don't want that do we?"

Nyovne looks at the elves and Janos.

"You as Elves might very well have your contacts here and Janos as powerfull Spellcaster might very well have his own sources as well as such a charismatic person he can work his ways I presume. So I ask you if you have any suggestions where we might set up our temporary base and get some work and planning done after we get to know eachother. I like to know who I work with and so far it looks fine, mighty fine."

She picks up her backpack.

"I don't want anyone listening to us in some bugged inn or tavern so if you agree on this I'd like to hear if anyone has any suggestions to where we might get started from and get our base set up. These matters need discresion and are of dire importance, we have a resposibility to carry and the clock is ticking. A means of transportation would be nice as well for the whole lot."

She glares and the Illithid.

"Nice, very nice. And now to get us all mobily and around and a place to get started from. Lets get it on, base and transportion are first priorities and after that I say we start accesssing some information sources and see what we can dig up at first sight."


----------



## xochael (Jul 3, 2002)

The silvery haired half-elf listens to everyone carefully and nods in agreement with the quicklings words but steps forward, “For now, it seems we will be working together. My name is Oberion. I agree that we should establish a headquarters for ourselves, but I think we should pace our actions.”  He pauses briefly as his silver eyes scan the assembly and a small grin appears, “Formalities aside, it is good to see such diversity within this group. I am a member of a service agency known as the Searing Talons and am here to help bring an end to as much of this recent chaos as possible. All I currently know is that someone or a group of persons is after magic of unknown power, tenth level stuff.  I am not very knowledge of spells so, at current, I’ll be a follower on this outing, but I would like to make a suggestion.  Like it or not, I feel we need a leader, two in fact.  We need to be able to split into separate groups when circumstance demands quick action but points in different directions. Opinions are useful, but decisiveness is a necessity.”


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 3, 2002)

Nyovne smiles at the silver haired monk.

"Ah but I agree that we choose a leader.. but not in the way that you suggest. I suggest that we find out where our expertises lay and let the power best suited for the job handle it and make the discision since that person in question would be most skilled on the matter, I wouldn't want to follow a fighter on a suggestion about how to handle a certain magical item for example."

Nyovne glances at Traal before she finishes.

"But we need a general spokes person, I agree."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2002)

Xarindel sighs and ponders, he looks young on the outside, but the old soul within shoes in his eyes, he leans against his staff slightly, yet with a certain gentleness since he knows its power, the cloaked figure beside him also remains silent throughout the earlier speeches.

"I disagree,"  The remaining elf speaks up, lifting off his hood at the same time, revealing a face very young for an elf, "I respect all of your abilities, and you each have your own unique talents, although that is more the reason why we should not have one person in charge of everything."  He continues on, "This is why I propose that we either elect or volunteer one of us to fill in certain positions we may need...for example, a master of tactics is a must for battle, as well as a face for the easily swayed crowd, as previous examples have shown that position is a must."

"But forgive me for rambling on, my name is Xarindel, and I am pleased to be in the company of such heroic adventurers, as well as,"  The elf turns to Ilalielthin and Faysaran, "friends."  He turns his indifferent expression into a smile, "My talent is of the arcane, but first and foremost, I am a historian.  And this"  Xarindel motions towards another hooded figure next to him, "Is my partner Ramus, he is a loyal friend and has traveled with me for a long time, even for an elf."  The hooded figure lifts up his hood to also reveal a young human in his early to mid 20's.  "He is also a master of the arcane, and specializes in preventing and countering spells cast at ourselves in battle."


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 3, 2002)

Ilalielthin listens with a slight grin to Faysaran, and smiles at the introductions of the other companions, though he rolls his eyes at Janos', Oberions and Nyovnes comments.  He moves forward once again, and says: 

" Well, it's nice to see such diversity in the group.  As to all your comments...  First off, Janos, I agree with our fine Illithid, Zizzazyu here.  Technology and magic are not opposed forces that must destroy one or the other and rise to supremacy, rather, they are two forces that have the greatest possibilities and benefits when combined together.  As with most things, the "true way" is not one or the other, but a blending of forces."

Ilalielthin smoothly turns to Zizzyazu, his voice flowing like a clear running stream, and says "  And, my fine Illithid, I think you underestimate your skills.  It is hard to find a finer ally in social negotations than an Illithid, and I would wager you are even more skilled than the majority of your people in many matters.  I look forward to working with you."

Ilalielthin then glances over at the Movanic Deva, and comments, "  Honor, is it?  I can't say I truly care for that concept, as it more often than not leads to meaningless deaths and foolish quests.  And vengeance is far worse.  Justice is a good pursuit, but vengeance brings ruin to all those involved in it's ways.  However, I trust you will be keeping in mind the greater good when performing your activities.  It shall be interesting to see."

Ilalielthin moves his gaze over to Xarindel, then, and a broad smile comes to his face as he speaks "  Xarindel, my old friend.  It is good to see you again.  I know your skills will be a great aid and boon to this group, and it is wonderful to have both you and Ramus around once again."

Finally, Ilalielthin turns to Nyovne and Oberion, a slight frown dancing across his face, saying "  Well, I can't say I agree with your words.  First off.." he says, glancing at Nyovne, "  Your manner is most abrasive.  While the others here have made suggestions, your words sound almost like commands.  I don't think any of us here is truly the superior of another, and I for one think it should stay that way.  

"Leaders" in the manner you and Xochael, here, are proposing sound more like dictators to me.  I think it would be far more efficient and beneficial to value everyones opinions equally, and make our decisions as a group."

"  I would like to hear our warriors opinions on a magic item as much as our Wizards, really.  Getting different viewpoints helps come to a better understanding of any situation, in my opinion.  At any rate, I look forward to working with both of you, and I shall value your opinions on every matter as highly as everyone elses, and I trust you shall do the same for me."

Ilalielthin cracks a wry grin, and says, this time speaking only to Nyovne, "  I think you are being rather paranoid, little one.  I'm sure that if our enemies, whoever they may be, wish to know our location and movement, they have many means of doing so.  Cutting ourself from the community and government would only hamper our movements and information gathering."  

Ilalielthin grins once again, and throws a wink at Nyovne as he says, "In fact, I suggest we go to the Court Of Twilight and make some reservations there.  It's one of the noisiest, most politically active, and likely to be bugged taverns in the city.  I'm sure I can get some information there, and the tavern is sure to have good food and better lodgings, considering it's patronage.  

Ilalielthin continues, saying"  I and Faysaran are not tired, and I don't think we need to take a rest quite yet, though I can't speak for the rest of you.  I for one am looking forward to a night on the town after all that boring travel to get here.  

Throwing a wink to Faysaran, he says "And I'm sure I can convince the innkeeper to make arrangements for Yogi.  I would hate to see you without your companion, after all.  I bet they server some fine fish at the tavern, as well."  Ilalielthin grins at Yogi as he says this.

Ilalielthin goes on, and says "Unless anyone has some objections, I suggest we go to the Court Of Twilight now.  It should be an interesting experience.  The tavern is located in the government district, of course.  I value all of your opinions on the matter equally."

Ilalielthin once again steps back and awaits the responses to his words.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 3, 2002)

NYovne sighs.

"I can remeber asking you for your opinion so leave your insults behind please, you were the first to consort since you are an Elf right or I am starting to see things as well now?"

Nyovne looks irritated.

"But whatever, you are trying to pull the strings now as well but I'll let you, just try not be be a hypocrite fom now on. I am a person of action and not of this chit chat so lets go someplace. I know nothing about this place so I asked for suggestions and all I and the monk get till now is accusations, I don't like that. So if noone has any other suggestions to where we go and what we do, I say lets go and get this over with."

She turns around and looks at the Elf commenting on her.

"And I'll just won't say a word and make you happy, I for one am not in for this sort of personal attacks and infighting, I am direct and like to get to buiseness but you seem to like to get a row started. But I'm quiting this, it's just to sad for experienced people like us. I'll say what I have to say and keep quiete for the rest and do what I'm good at and please the elf by shutting up, enjoy. I thought elves of all have plenty of time in their lives to learn to be cautious. This is a dangerous game we are playing and life can be all too short, but time will tell."

After that Nyovne accesses her quick access pad on her left hand and brings up a map of Ishtarland and shifts through the layers and setup of it and then accesses a map of the city we are currently in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2002)

"Calm down my friend, we must stand united in our decisions,"  Xarindel turns towards Nyovne, looking down slightly, "You simply mistake my friend's words for something insulting, that is not the case, he simply wishes to bring up his point in...how shall we say this, a more laid back manner than you seem to perfer.  Do not discount him if he acts in a way you may not appreciate, as he is very intelligent in his own right, after all, neglecting advice brought downfall to many great leaders."  

Xarindel turns back a little so that he can see almost everyone, "I think my friend Ilalielthin has a point, although does anyone else have any other suggestions or opinions?"  After saying this, Xarindel calmly waits for everyone else to respond.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 3, 2002)

They are full of surprises. A Fey with a tendency for order, an Illithid who has forsaken the true way, a Celestial who does not take the lead and a druid using meatal. Yes, they truely are full of surprises...

"I agree with Nyovne and Xochael here. I think that we should have one leader. At least one who commands us in battle. Battle usually is chaotic and I think that if one can oversee all that is going on and device a fitting strategy we might know a lot of victories."

"Second, I agree with having a base of operations. Spells can be a very good defense against those who wish to know what we're up to. Even better, when we have our own place, it might be easier to determine who exactely is watchin us."

"I can easily make a small base in a day or two. Though if some prefer the stay in a noisy tavern, I certainly will not stop them, but I do like peace and quiet." Quiet mostly, he adds silently...

"Third, and this is something that is important for all of us, I think we should accept eachother as we are. Even though I think computers and guns are abomiable, I will not convince you to stop using them. Ilalielthin, I will not try to convince you that chosing a leader is the best way, but if we do, I expect you to accept it and to follow his commands. I am almost certain that each of us has something, be it an item or a character trait, that will disgust another person in this group. We are here on a mission, and that mission should be more important that any personal discomfort. We should work as a team and forcing believes upon one another is not a good way to strengther our bond."

"Xarindel, I do think that the words Ilalielthin spoke were insulting, or at least, could be felt that way. If I would be called a dictator, I would take that as an insult." Well, not really.

"Nyovne, I really like your professional attitude. We have, afterall a job to do, and a pretty important one at that. Though, as with any important mission, preparation is a must. Therefore, I ask you to not to rush into things untill we have a plan how we are going to find the people supporting Melkor."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 3, 2002)

Traal speaks again, "You each have good points, but first, remember, we must stop this group from achieving magic of the tenth tier.  They may already know we are here, but, on the chance that they do not, we have no reason to announce that fact.  Thus I suggest we continue this conversation somplace, (glancing at the passerbyes as they stop to look at the strange menagerie of a group standing in the middle of the street, talking), someplace else where it would seem less strange for a group to stop and talk."

"I agree that a tavern would be best for gathering information, and as the old proverb says, 'the best hidden things lie in plain sight.'

However, it is all too easy for other ears to overhear, and loose lips to sell their sound.  So I also agree that we should find a location we can operate from.  Preferably unnoticed."

"Still, we shouldn't decide this all here.  Why don't we go to this tavern, the Court of Twilight, for now?  At least it is a start.  Perhaps there we can learn more information to help guide our descisions."

Turning to Ilalielthin, "I will perform my duties as they are required of me by Hoar.  I accept your opinion, suffice it to say I do not agree with it, however, it is your opinion.  But know this, I am not a mindless fanatic.  I will not throw away logic in pursuit of vengeance."

Speaking to the group again, "Unless there are any objections, perhaps we can continue this conversation on the way to, and at, this Court of Twilight?"


----------



## xochael (Jul 3, 2002)

Oberion ponders the situation.
_There has been too much bickering already to be unnoticed, regardless something after tenth level magics surely knows of our formation already, and who is this Xochael they make reference to..._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2002)

Nyovne looks up from the map of the city on her access pad.

"Excelent, I for myself am enjoying this. I like to see this... diversity in my companions. We supplement eachother in nature and in approaches to problems and the road we travel towards solution. This could work out well, very well."

She grins and stares around and glares carefully around her when she notices Traals concerned look.

"Alot of us need preperation for stuff and if it seems we will be operating from anywhere in this vecinity some of us just need a safe and quiet place to operate from. Although songs do lift burdens and widen the mind."

Grinning widely she looks at the Elf who addressed her.

Then she regards Janos.

"Good I like a person who likes to get down to buiseness, and that who takes charge in what situation we'll talk about later, we all have our qualities we were selected on I take so we'll sort that out in the tavern!"

Looking around.

"So lets get this show on the road and get to this tavern where we can get settled down and look from where we go now. Anyone comming?"

After those words she picks a styled pair of sunglasses out from her vest and puts them on. A charming smile appears under the glasses as she throws back her long blueblack hair, her pointy ears waving with the breeze that blows through the street.

"Zizz, if you don't mind me calling you that. Care to talk cool transportation? And I'd really like to take a good look at that piece of work you got there with you later on, seems we got a shared interest if you are as mad about that cicle as I would be!"


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 4, 2002)

<< Certainly, Nyovne.  I'll search among the local neoillithed populace for rumors.  Feel free to come. >>

He kicks up his hovercycle after mentally recording this location so he can find you later, knowing he'll be able to find you all quickly.  If Nyovne comes, cool.  If not, whatever.

[ Making a Gather Information check. ]


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 4, 2002)

Before the Illithid can ride off, Ilalielthin quickly steps over to him, hand outstretched, and says "Wait, my friend.  I do not think it would be wise to begin inquiring all over the city.  While I do not agree with the approach Nyovne would have us take, she is correct that whoever or whatever our enemy may be, they likely have spies and contacts within the city."

Ilalielthin continues, saying "I think it best to localize our inquiries at first.  We should all go to the Court Of Twilight... we all seem to mostly  agree on that point.  We should not seperate our group until it is neccessary, I think."


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 4, 2002)

Hoping the Illithid will listen to his words, and not wanting to be rude, Ilalielthin turns to address the comments of the other members of the small group.  

"  Well, as I said earlier, I value all of your opinions equally.  Traal, I will trust that you will keep your quest for vengeance in check, and I hope that we shall work well together.

Nyovne, while I disagree with your proposed approach to things, I look forward to working with you and I'm sure your skills will be of great use.  I assure you, as Xarindel says, I meant no offense by my earlier words.

Oberion, my apologies if any of my comments seemed derogatory to you, as that was not my intent.

Janos, I see your point, though I still hold to my original views.  We would be better off socializing and meeting with the people in this area then hiding from them in a secluded base, in my opinion.  Also Janos, I have just performed a magic I acquired in my journeys, magic that allows me to see all things as they truly are.  You can never be too careful, after all.  

I noticed that when I look at you with it active, you have the strangest glowing red eyes.  How did you acquire such fascinating eyes?  In all my travels and studies, I don't believe I've ever come across anything that would explain your eyes.  I don't mean to pry, but I am curious."  

Ilalielthin steps back once more, keeping a watchful eye on the Illithid, hoping he won't depart, and awaiting his new companions responses.


----------



## xochael (Jul 4, 2002)

Oberion responds without hesitation and in a calm tone, "Ilalielthin your words do me no injustice. If you wish to go to the Court Of Twilight, I shall accompany you.  Standing here is serving no purpose, but I still suggest we find a secure place for a base of operations soon."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 4, 2002)

[Eh, Cleansing Earth, why do you think I have glowing red eyes? My appearance is as follows:

Human, male, 6 ft., 200 Lbs (so he probably isn't very thin) and well in his thirties. He's rather pale, but that may be lack of sunlight, his black hair makes his paleness a bit more obvious. He has normal, blue, eyes which stare at the world with a certain sadness.

So, in short, I appear completely human, just paler than most. My body is like this because I cast Gentle Repose once every two weeks

And Xochael, sorry to Oberion that, but I think I'd be easier if you registered you character name and post under that name. I think that's easier.]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 4, 2002)

From the silence in the corner steps forward a human, not very large nor fat. With a sweet, stroking voice, he introduces himself. 

"Goodday my dear people. I am Graf, musician and keeper of many secrets. And standing behind me is my long time friend. He doesn't talk much because he feels that actions speak more than a thousand words."

From behind Graf comes forward a new man, carrying two sheats on his side, his hands resting on the top of the sheats.

"I am Valiance. I will support you in your battle against Melkor. I do not fear anything, for fear is a sign of weakness, and I do not intend to be weak."

Graf takes over the speaking for the two again. "So, where do we go now?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 4, 2002)

OOC- To Janos: All liches  have eyes of light, its a lich thing. Its not in anyway voluntary. Illusions can conceal it and technically shapechanging could remove it for a while. But preventing your flesh rotting does not.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2002)

Nyovne still smiling from beneath her sunglasses looks at the newcommers and beckons Zizz to hold on for a sec.

"Greetings to you to and well met! We just concluded that we shall go to the Court of Twilight. If you would be so kind to accompagny us we can get on our way!"

Then she walks back to Zizz glancing at the Cicle in awe, stroking over it as she walks passes it.

"Haha! It's nice to see that you are keen on getting to work and starting off. I like when a man is direct and takes care of his buiseness. But not yet Zizz, not yet. I suggest we go with the rest to the Court of Twilight and get some decent introducing done there and forge some plans!"

Nyovne hops onto the Cicle and looks at the rest whiling hanging onto Zizz.

"Guys, I say let's go and see what this famous Tavern is like! If it's as good as my Pad tells me and as Ilalielthin says we can expect a nice stay there with good food and drinks! And I'd like to hear your stories and see what for heros I'm stuck with(Chuckle): Anyone comming?"

The widely grinning miniature Elf with large pointy ears checks in on her touchpad again and accesses her map and calculates the shortest route to the Tavern and shows Zizz.

After that she looks around hre to see if anyone is going to the Tavern and what responses follow.

[OOC: Janos I know you are undead, Darkaura lenses are sweet/OOC]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 4, 2002)

OOC- Sorry TFO, Dark Aura is thwarted by Mind Blank. So you don't know that way.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 4, 2002)

"Ok then.  Come on Yogi.  Off to the Court of Twilight.  Ilalielthin said he would convince everyone to let you in."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 4, 2002)

[Is that so Kal? Is that a personal ruling or *really* a Lich thing?]

"Ilalielthin, my eyes are the byproduct of a long and complex magical ritual. I will spare you the details."

"And let's get off the streets, to the tavern. I think Nyovne and 'Zizz' are good to go..."

He then starts walking into the direction where the Court of Twilight is supposed to be.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2002)

Nyovne giggles and taps the Illithid on the back before she puts her arms around his waist again.

"Ok cya there in a min guys! And if that's ok with you Zizz, lets go and see what this piece of work can do!"

[OOC: How is that mindeffecting? I'd say it's just be seen from the lifeforce the person emits and not something mentally]


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 4, 2002)

[mind blank protects against divinations *and* similar things]


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 4, 2002)

Ilalielthin grins, and responds to the others, "Very well then.  We shall go now to the Court Of Twilight tavern.  And Janos, I assure you details of magic rituals do not bore me at all.  If you don't want to talk about it, however, I understand.  A man deserves his privacy, after all."

" Graf, I welcome both you and your friend.  I'm sure you'll both be valuable allies in this quest.  However, I should remind everyone here of a small detail we seem to be forgetting...  It may not be a Melkorian Cult that is behind this."  

Ilaelielthin continues, "As I said earlier, the _possibility_ that is the case is the reason Faysaran and I are here, but it could very well be some other evil force operating in the area.  Time will tell, but I don't think we should be making any assumptions until we know for sure.  At any rate, we should begin making our way towards the Court Of Twilight now.  Off we go."

Ilaelielthin beckons to the rest of the companions, rolling his eyes at Nyovne and Janos as they are headed in the wrong direction, and begins walking towards the Government District and the Court Of Twilight, humming a song as he does so.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 4, 2002)

For a moment, Janos' eyes turn black. Just a split second. Then he takes a deep breath and follows Ilalielthin in the other direction.

"Thank you for understanding Ilalielthin" he speaks, though his words are kind, a bit of anger can be heard underneath.

"So, what more can we expect in the goverment district? And, since you seem to know this place, are there any rules about spellcasting in this town?"


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 4, 2002)

Anabstercorian nods decisively at the little quickly, slightly unnerved at her casual intimacy - It's not something Illithids do.  He suspects her of preparing to consume his internal organs or something equally lethal.  Despite this...

<< Certainly, Nyovne.  Let us go with all haste.  Since our speed is superior, I'll take the scenic route...  It'll give us a little extra time to think, and may appear less suspicious. >>

And BAM, he zips off in a puff of roiling dust and rapidly fading light, wind whipping the mucus on his skin to a froth.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2002)

Cheering when Zizz full throttles.

"Wwhhhhhhooooooooohoooooooo!!!!"

And her hair flowing with the wind, surging around her she enjoys!

[OOC: CleansingEarth, you "might" have noticed I have full access to maps and city plans like I noted in about 3 posts before so spare me the bs and read what others type thank you. And I really don't like you trying to bring a bad "atmosphere" to this game so please, grow up or get over something."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 4, 2002)

Watching Zizzyazu and Nyovne speed off, Traal turns to the rest of the group, "If you all don't mind, I'm going to find someplace to change into something a little more, how shall I put this, normal for this area."

"Ilalielthin, if you could tell me the address of this Court of Twilight, I'll catch upo with you all there."


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 6, 2002)

Ilalielthin smiles at Traal, and says, "Of course."  He informs Traal of the location of the Court Of Twilight, and turns to the rest of the group and gives them the information as well, realizing they likely wish to travel to the tavern their own way.  

He silently hopes they won't attract as much attention to themselves as Zizzyazu and Nyovne have done, and he also hopes Zizzyazu and Nyovne are able to find their way to the tavern by getting directions from some locals.  

Ilalielthin then turns, and begins walking towards the Court Of Twilight, taking in the sights and sounds of the city as he does so.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2002)

Sanctus stood back and listened to the introductions and ideas of his companions for a minute before ideas of his own started coming to him. He tossed these thoughts around logically and wasn't far from a conclusion when Ilalielthin said something that shattered his thought process and snapped him into alertness. Behind the visor of his helmet his eyes turned to Janos, scrutinising the arcane spell caster's every detail. He shrugged  off the idea of immediate action, he _seemed_ co-operative enough, and simply being pale did not declare him a liche. After the war a lot of strange new practices came into being and his eyes are most likely a product of such practises. Nonetheless, Sanctus thought as he followed the others to The Court of Twilight, he would keep a close eye on proceedings, especially on Janos. When Sanctus came here to find vampires and anything similiar which would seek tenth level magics, liches were on the top of his worries list.............


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 6, 2002)

On the way to the tavern, Janos can no longer keep his curiosity in check. He slows down untill he walks next to the man in platemail.

"Hello, good sir, sorry for being so curious, but you haven't introduced youself to us yet. By the looks of you, I think you are a Cleric. A Cleric of Pholtus, if I'm not mistaken. But pray tell me, how come a Dwarf, on Oerth, is not carrying any technological devices?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 7, 2002)

Faysaran heads to the Court of Twilight while looking out for parks, reserves, and such in which to stay if the bar doesn't work out.  He also does his best to keep the public calm as a bear lumbers through town.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 9, 2002)

[Fade to Black]

[Court of Twilight 6pm]

One of the most up market taverns/inns in the known world, pretty much the exclusive tavern of the elected nobility, not that anyone is made to feel unwelcome, but the price for the service (worth it at twice the price according to most) tends to keep the average drow away except on special occassions. The tavern is currently occupied by 20 people, 3 waitresses ( all of noble blood) one has purple draconic wings, one has the more traditional feathered drow wings and one is wingless. The Barkeep, an orc male, mans the bar. The remaining 16 people consists of a Storm Giant and an Orc sitting at the bar trying to drink each other under the table. And 3 tables of 3 minor nobles each as well as a table of 5 merchants, here for a night out. Everyone seems to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Ilalielthin smiles as they finally reach the tavern, thrilled to be in his own element once again.  He turns to his fellow party members and grins.  He then turns back and steps on into the tavern, striding straight over to the Barkeep.  

He says, "Greetings, bartender.  I am Ilalielthin, a traveling Bard.  I would like to reserve a room here for a week.  I'd also like a table for me and my companions."  Ilalielthin waits for the response, and puts down the neccessary gold, and hearing the Barkeeps response waves to his companions and indicates one of the four empty tables.

He continues on, saying "I would also like to purchase some fine wine, Elverquist if possible.  And a bowl with three mugs of Honey Mead filling it, as well as six fresh Salmon."  Ilalielthin flashes a brilliant smile as he hands over the gold to the bartender, and while he waits for the bartender to get the required items, goes over and begins mingling with the taverns occupants.

He asks about the local laws, the important people about town, any suspicious doings and generally makes small talk.  He also inquires about the three lovely barmaids in the tavern, and throws a wink at all of them when they notice his inquiries.  

Ilalielthin sidles back on over to the bar when he sees that which he purchased is ready, and brings the bowl of Honey Mead and six fresh Salmon over to the parties table, putting down both in front of Yogi, as he says, "Eat and drink well, my friend!  I'm sure you'll enjoy this repast."  

He turns back to the party and speaks, saying, "I believe I have found a few pieces of information you'll all be interested in hearing.  However, before I continue, I'd like to know if any of you plan on staying in this fine establishment?  I myself have reserved a room for a week.  The choice is yours, of course, though I would like to keep the party together if possible."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 9, 2002)

"Well, my bardic friend, I for one am not going to stay here. Tonight, I'll build a small place for myself and I intent to rest there."

"Right now, however, I have some other business to attend to. It won't take that long. I will be here tomorrow morning, if it might take longer than expected. I'm really not the kind of guy who likes to spend his evening drinking in the local tavern."

"You can, however, assume that I am here, since I will leave him (he he nods to the helmed horror) here and he will tell me of your future plans to solve our little problem."

"No, if you'll excuse me"

He speaks some words and vanishes into the astral plane.

[Kalanyr, I'm going to buy some Oerthblood. Enough to make a quarterstaff. I have about 100.000 GP left, would that be enough? At night, I will play my Lyre of Building to make a house with a forge.]


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 9, 2002)

[ooc: I'm the druid, TCE is the bard.]

_Faysaran sits down at the table and watches as Yogi enjoys the salmon and beer and then colaspses asleep on the floor._

"Ilalielthin, did you find out anything important over there?  We probably need to find more information about this place and where the cultists meet unless you got something.  If necessary I can ask nature what it has seen.  Oh and please refrain from getting Yogi drunk, he gets rather uppity then yelling for a BooBoo and that he is smarter than the average bear."

"Since Yogi is zonked out here I shall pay for a room here because he is rather heavy to carry."


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 9, 2002)

Anabstercorian glides in to a slow stop, whipping the lightcycle in to its storage form, leaving Nyovne dangling from his waist for a moment before she drops.  << Let's meet up with the others.  You can borrow the lightcycle later, Nyovne, if you behave. >>

He strides inside, all of his weapons hidden under his flowing cloak, though he reeks of magic, and immediately approaches Ilalielthin and Faysaran. << Greetings, my allies.  Faysaran, are you prepared to use divining magic?  It is likely the fastest way to determine our next step.  Nosing about the city could provoke untoward suspicion.  Of course, I admit I haven't been especially stealthy... >>  He looks momentarily sheepish, then turns to the bartender and orders a synthlobe.


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Ilalielthin smiles as he sits down at the table, and responds to Faysaran, addressing him and the rest of the group, "Indeed I have found out a few things about the area.  I shall do my best to relate what I've found out."

"First, I inquired about any possible Cults Of Melkor operating in the area.  There are some rumors going around that there are strange meetings in the forest on the surface on the moonless nights in this area.  Interestingly enough, the Moon is always full here, but five nights out of the month it is completely hidden from view, and cannot be seen.  If you wish to investigate this matter, the next moonless night will be occuring tomorrow."

Ilalielthing goes on, "It's rumored that there may be someone infiltrating the Court and the Academy here, and many fear that an insider is behind the issues we've come to address."

"The power structure is based on an interesting system, called a Meritocracy.  Nobles here are elected for a term of one decade, based on their own abilities.  As such, many of the Nobles in this town are quite powerful in their own right.  

I suspect the main reason we were brought in was not so much because of our power, but because of the fact we are relatively unknown, and the suspicion it may be one of these powerful Nobles who is behind the troubles in this area."

Ilalielthin continues further, quietly glancing around as he does so, "There are various opinions on who runs the area.  Some people claim it's Altryss, who is the Head Of The Academy and the Head Noble here.  Some claim it's the Spymaster, some say it's really an Avatar or Fae that's running things.  

"There aren't really any laws here, though I get the feeling the inhabitants basically practice a sort of vigiliantism on those who harm others or cause trouble"


Ilalielthin glances over at one of the barmaids as he moves on, 

"The important people and groups in towns are considered to be The Council Of Mages, Alytryss, the Spymaster, the Head Priestess Eclavdra, who coincedentally is married to Alytryss, by the way, Valys the Unseelie, the 10 Nobles, whom I shall detail in a moment, Keraptis the Eccentric maker of mazes, and it is rumored there is an Avatar around somehwere as well."

Ilalielthin begins to go into detail as he takes in the stage and the gambling in the tavern, and says, "The nobles we should be aware of are the following:  Alytryss, the Head noble here, was a Deep Dragon and a Lyseeri.  He is a powerful archmage, and it's said he's able to access the twelfth sphere of magic.  

"He has final say on most of the doings of the city, and is considered the de facto leader here.  He's also rumored to be the Spymaster.  Other than that, I couldn't garner any information on this Spymaster."

Ilalielthin looks back at his companions, and continues, 

"Eclavdra, the High Priestess here, is a Drow female that fought, and died against Jubliex, the Demon Lord, after which she was ressurected.  It is said she too can access the twelfth sphere of magic, she refused to become a noble.  She was also a former cleric of Lolth.  She's married to Alytryss, as I mentioned before."

Ilalielthin grins, and continues ever onward, saying "Valys the Unseelie I could gain no information on, save for the fact he is the head of the Thieves Guild here.  He is almost as hard to gain information on as the Spymaster."

"Keraptis the Eccentric, a Wizard of some power.  He is renowned for once having built death trap mazes.  He now builds fun houses with artifacts at the end of the maze.  Apparently, he is quite capable of making them.  It's said he's not to be trifled with, and as his name should indicate, is considered a tad eccentric.  He also has a seat on the Council Of The Academy."

Ilalielthin stretches back and pats Yogi on the head while he continues,

"Elaugaufein, a Drow with four arms, skilled in both magic, woodland lore and stealth.  I could gain little information on him, other than his skills and the fact he is said to absolutely despise  the Drow Goddess Lolth." 

"As well, we have the Storm Giant named Stormcloud, and an Orcan warrior that goes by the name of Blood-Drinker.  Stormcloud is said to hold great wisdom, is quite formidable in a brawl, and drinks quite a bit, though he never seems the worse for it."

"It's said that Blood-Drinker, in the times of evil, slew a Titan single handedly, and he's quite a one for drink as well.  Coincedentally, those two are currently holding a drinking contest over at the bar." 

Ilalielthin inclines his head toward the massive Storm Giant drinking with the fierce looking Orc over at the bar, and then continues onward as he gazes at another of the barmaids,

"There is also Thelos, a female Elven Bard, said to be incredibly beautiful and with skills in performance that put my own humble talents to shame.  It's said she possesses some strange knowledge about The Elder Ones, and from what I know of her, she could gut Cthulhu single handedly.  She's also quite a nice person, I hear."

Ilalielthin inclines back in his chair as he finishes up, 

"And finally, we have Lastus, an extremely rich Red Dragon, the most ancient of all the Dragons from what was the Hellspires.  He's the head merchant here as well."

"The final rumor I heard was of that of an Avatar, of Kalanyr.  A very strange looking Drow with fiendish wings, looking very sad, perhaps mourning for something, has been rumored to be hunting in the forests above, looking for someone, or something." 

"Such a form is a known manifestation of Kalanyrs Avatar, however, whether these sightings hold any basis in fact is unknown." 

Ilalielthin smiles and says, 

"Well, I hope that information helps you all.  I think I'm going to do a performance or two here, and then perhaps socialize and gamble a bit.  Tell me if you decide to leave or stay, and whether or not we shall be going to the surface to possibly investigate the rumor of strange meetings in the forest above ground."

So saying, Ilalielthin moves away from the table, and goes over to the stage, waving to the small audience as he begins to play his flute, and then his harp.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 10, 2002)

Traal sits down at the table, putting his haversack on the back of the chair.

Turning to the rest of the party, "It is interesting, what Ilalielthin discovered.  On the subject of the cult, perhaps as our only lead, we should investigate that.  However, we should take great care, for if the information Ilalielthin gleaned holds truth, they may already be aware of us.  But it is still a rumor."

"On the subject of the nobles, we need not worry about the spymaster.  I feel his plans do not oppose ours."

"The high-priestess we also need not worry about, for one who died for the life of others will not throw her lot in with murderers."

"The Unseelie may be one to be investigated."

"Keraptis we may want to investigate further, although I doubt anything will come of it.  However, it seems as if he may be able to assist us with further information, for those that are thought mentally imbalanced are likely overlooked when secrets pass to and fro."

"I for one would appreciate more infomation on the four-armed drow, as not all who despise Lolth are necessarily good."

"Stormcloud and Blood-Drinker also need no consideration from appearences."

"Thelos... hm... she too should perhaps be investigated, for those who hold the eye and the ear are familiar with manipulation."

"I doubt Lastus would deal in such matters as a cult, for, as the head merchant, he likely has far too much to loose should something of that sort go badly."

"Meanwhile, it is my opinion that we should investigate the forest where the cultists are rumored to meet, after all, if they meet each sevenday, they may have left some sort of track, or evidence.  And even if not, perhaps (nodding to Faysaran) you can divine information from the forest itself.  Perhaps, if indeed the cultists meet, they drove creatures away from the area they use, after all, they might have reason to worry about polymorphed spies."

"As for myself, I will return here twice an hour from now, as I see the need to take care of some buisness of a personal nature."

Traal then walks over to the bar and engages the orc there in conversation, asking about what the different sections of the city are like, and about any other taverns, he is especially interested in the poorer locations, the area around the academy, and the houses of Altryss and Keraptis. (Gather Information 1d20+34, if necessary)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 10, 2002)

Giggling and chuckling as Zizz glides to a halt, and obviously having enjoyed the ride Nyovne suddenly finds herself hanging onto the waist of an Illithid. She lets go and drops onto the ground where she laughs some more. Zizz picks her up and she dusts of her clothes.

"Jee, thanks Zizz, that thing is sooo cool! And thanks for showing me around town and giving me that ride!"

Zizz offers the possible use of that marvelous piece of work in the future is she would behave and as an answer to that Nyovne works around him and a few feet away she slows down and looks around, bright tingling blue and white eyes with a purplish glow over them glaring over the top of her sunglasses. She turns around again, chuckling, throws her hair over her shoulders and walks to the entrance.

"Comming my knight on shining cicle?"

And as the enters the door she stops for a moment and looks up.

"Euhh wow now this aint what we back home used to call a door, a giant could fit through this! Let's go Zizz, lets find out what they serve here. This place is supposed to be good!"


After entering the Tavern she orders a nice cool glass of milk and sits down with the rest of them. After sitting down and putting her shades away she looks around the tavern for a sign of Traal who is apparently still not here and she thinks for a moment what is keeping him. 

She looks up again when the elven bard sits down and tells them what he found out and asks what they are all up to and in for to investigate. After having all the information typed down in her laptop while the bard shared his knowledge she shuts it again and puts it away so Traal can read up on what exactly he missed later on.

Nyovne looks around for a few minutes while enjoying the music from the bard. Then quite a while later on when the bard has finished his performance she walks over to the Helmed Horror and looks up.

"Well aren't we all tall around here. But well you know what they say about small women huh? *Chuckle* Well I guess YOU don't!"

She walks around the thing inspecting it and knocking on its plate and glaring and the radiance that comes from the joints and the purple light that emits from where the eyes should be... if it would have had eyes.

"Hey you like purple as well, great my favorite color as well. Well I didn't know constructs had taste. *chuckle* But what I really wanted to ask was where your masters little "lodge" might be. If it's a bit closer to the surface where I can access the global net I might be interested in some housing there if we are staying here for a while. Without the usual heaps of available new information, I feel so... incomplete. Like a Wizard without the Weave huh? "

After that she reaches out on her toes and is just barely able to tap the Helmed Horror on its shoulder.

"Thanks mate, well be hearing from ya in the mornin' I guess."

Nyovne crosses to room and walks over to the Bard where she waits for him to finish his conversation with one of the waitresses.
When he finishes she walks up to him.

"Heh, nice thing you got going on there. But I'd like to inquire some about Valys if you don't mind. Fey to fey and thief to thief I might be able to find some more information on him. But first I'd like to search out that possible meeting tomorrow evening.... it's the only concrete thing we got and a first chance to gain direct information if we can evesdrop abit on those guys if they actually are out there. And besides, if I can access the global net I might be able to dig some stuff up on these guys from here."

After that she turns around and heads for her chair again and goes to have some more chit chat about technology and vehicles with Zizz. She also asks him about the things he did in the war.

And while doing this she keeps an eye out for Traal, in whatever shape or form he might be entering the Tavern. She is curious to what he will be showing up in.

[Heh lol posted at the same time  Nevermind on a few things then]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 10, 2002)

On the way to the tavern Sanctus replied to Janos,

"Aye, you would be correct in your finding, I would consider myself a fervant follower of Pholtus. Also the reason that I lack technology is that I prefer the old means of defending ones self, a stout weapon and some sturdy plate keep me satisfied, I leave my focus more upon following my religion and less upon what I carry.

The reason that I am here though is word of a faction of undead may be attempting to gain magic, whether the other rumours coincide with are are different situations to mine it matters not, should anyone not deserving of tenth tier magics try to gain it I will aid in their downfall. I've devoted a great part of my life to dealing with the undead though, so I hope my presence doesn't bother you much......."

Sanctus says the last sentence with a particular edge to his voice, but not scorn, as though testing for some kind of reaction.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2002)

(100,000 gp wouldn't get you enough Oerthblood to craft a pin and finding someone willing to sell Oerthblood is trickier still. )

(Mr Draco I'll respond to your gather information in chat, in case you don't wish to share some of what you acquire)


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 10, 2002)

On the way to the tavern, Janos replied P):

"How ... very ... interesting." And he smiles. "Maybe it is bluff, or maybe you have drawn your conclusion from my eyes and my pale skin. Whatever the case, it doesn't bother me that you know and it doesn't bother me that you have fought undead, for I do not relate myself to them. Most of them are so focused on destruction they don't seem to grasp the concept of power. For destruction brings forth people who, eventually, will prove to be heroes. I do hope you see the wisdom in words, or are you a fanatic whose spectrum does not include grey?"

"I have been informed that a cult of Melkor worshippers was trying to obtain 10th level magic. No one ever spoke about undead. Are you certain your information is correct?"

"And I like a man who doesn't need technology to defend himself. The world should see that nuclear weapons and guns bring nothing but trouble. They are a poor and foolish man's way to mimic The Art, and then only the part focused on destruction."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 10, 2002)

The Helmed Horror moves its head as Nyovne walks around it.

"I do KNOW what they say about small women. I just don't know if it's true."

"If you wish, my master might build a small house for you tonight, but you will have to ask him personally."

"And further I do not like purple, I do -" The helmed horror remains silent.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 10, 2002)

Ilalielthin finishes his performance, and bows to the audience.  As he steps down from the stage, he is suddenly overcome with emotion.  He remembers performing so many tunes such as that one, for his fellow Elves in Faerun, Elves of which only a few dozen now remain.  Ilalielthin gritted his teeth, and pushed his sudden feelings of sadness aside, as he had done so many times before.


Gathering his wits, his customary confident grin came back to his face, and he casually strolled over to Fyre, one of the barmaids in the tavern.   

Ilalielthin grins at her, and says, "Greetings, m'lady.  I have heard quite a lot about you.  You're quite lovely, if I do say so myself.  I see what I heard of your charms was not mere rumor.  Might I ask when you are going to be retiring this evening?  I would love to have a lady such as yourself show me around the town."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2002)

Sanctus decides that an interesting conversation is coming into being and is quick to reply to Janos:

"Try as I might Janos, nothing can be catergorised as black and white, my own common sense leaves a grey area for those in your situation. Quite often these grey areas contain wild cards, and I have seen many unpredictable things happen because of those I catergorise within. Maybe you will turn out to have particularily good qualities to you, or possibly you are here to keep tabs on our movements, but either way people in my grey area make their way into black or white sometime.

"Yes, you may be correct in saying my sources are incorrect in their findings, that is quite rare though. Nonetheless, information given to me always leads to where a good dead can be done.

"Ahh yes, the issue of technology against magics and vice versa. I support my brethren in their choosing to do what they do well, and they do it very well, but I really couldn't be bothered sitting down and finding out how an assault rifle or hand grenade works. My hands are always full concerning the world of the divine. Though I will respect your opinion on the issue I cannot concern myself with a matter so distant from me."


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 11, 2002)

<< I was a extra-orbital trooper from the Fleet of Darkness.  I had intended to find the True Staff and return it to its rightful owner, Anabstercorian, but he seemed so...  so un-Illithid.  Of course, today I am un-Illithid as well.  When the war began in true earnest, I was in the skies, destroying the ships of war that tore the ground with lasers and antimatter.  I am a lancer, a dragoon, and I fight with the lance.  When the war ended with the Remaking, I found myself in a world I didn't understand, trapped inside by infinities of death.  I am not at ease in this new world I find myself in, but I intend to adapt.  My current desire is to find out how Anabstercorian left the Demiplane of Hope without facing the great void left by Melkor's sacrifice.  I want to leave this place...  It's said that Anabstercorian is searching for Penumbra once more, and I would wish to see my peoples homeland. >>


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

Fyre turns to you

"Arrogant aren't you ? Charming though, I guess I can show you around after I finish up. Meet me here in 4 hours."


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Ilalielthin smiles, and says, "Arrogant?  My lady, I assure you, I am as humbe as the next Bard.  I look forward to seeing you on the appointed time."  Ilalielthin winks at her and turns around, prepared to stroll back to the group when the Quickling comes up to him.

He responds to her queries with a smile, saying:

"As I said earlier, Valys is almost as hard to gain information on as the Spymaster.  I might be able to find out where he lives and if we could meet with him, however.  You are free to talk to him if you wish, and hopefully you would be able to gain some useful information."

"I warn you, though, that Valys may be one of the Fae that does not appreciate technology.  This area certainly doesn't, and I wouldn't be surprised if he dislikes it as well.  He might view you with a certain distaste.  Perhaps not.  This is all speculation on my part.  Traal may be able to find out more about Valys, so I suggest you ask him if you wish to know more."

Ilalielthin glances over at Xarindel, and says to Nyovne, "If you want to go scouting the surface out, you need to talk to Xarindel and Ramus."  

"With Janos gone, they are the only ones who can get us the ten miles to the surface in a minimal amount of time.  Faysaran and Traal also expressed interest in scouting out the forest above, and I'd like to stretch my legs a bit as well.  If Xarindel and Ramus agree, we'll all go up to the surface, once Traal gets back.  I'd prefer to keep the party together, but as this is a democratic party, the others are free to disagree."

"And it would be excellent to gain any more information, as information is what we need to succeed in this quest, more than anything else.  Political intrigues are rarely solved using brute force.  Hopefully you'll be able to find something useful from your technology."

Ilalielthin smiles at the little Quickling as he ends the conversation, dips into a curt bow, and moves back to the group for a while as he leaves Nyovne to consider his words.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 12, 2002)

_Faysaran looks around for where Xarindel wandered off to.  He finds him and asks him._
"Xarindel, what is going on?  You are never this quiet unless you are planning something.  Mind telling us what is going on in that mind of yours?"


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 14, 2002)

Ilalielthin casually converses with the patrons of the tavern for a while, realizing that patience is a virtue.  Time passes quickly, and Traal comes and goes.

Xarindel seemed to be averse to even responding to the groups request to go up to the surface, so Ilalielthin decided they would just do it tomorrow, perhaps, and for now he might as well go have some fun.

Ilalielthin walks over to Fyre, the appointed time coming at last, with his gray eyes twinkling as he whispers to her, too low for others to hear, 

"Well, as much as I'd love for you to show me about town, I have a better idea.  I've heard you are a Wizard of quite a bit of skill.  If you possess the Teleport Dweomer we might go up to the surface and enjoy the fresh air and the stars.  I'm sure it will be a beautiful night.  What do you think?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 14, 2002)

"Alone? I'm not sure thats a good idea. The way you're drooling and all. My father would probably not approve. I'd hate to see you hurt." Fyre says, laughing gently and winking.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 14, 2002)

Ilalielthin slyly grins, and says, "  Drooling?  Me?  My lady, I assure you I have nothing but the most pure of motives."  

"And alone?  Why, how could we be alone when we would have the pleasure of each others company.  I, of course, would have the greater pleasure.  And I'm sure your father wouldn't mind you spending some time on the surface with a new friend, and I'm certain you can take care of yourself in any event."  

Ilalielthin throws her a wink as he says this, and a mischievious look dances across his features as he continues,  "In fact, I'd wager you could outspell even myself.  I am of course not a Wizard, but I do fancy myself as being somewhat talented with the Art.  

"Perhaps we should try a few spells to see who is the better?  It would be an enjoyable diversion while we're on the surface, though I know it will be hard for me, at least, to concentrate on anything with such an exquisite lady at hand to distract me.  If you want, we can go now.  I'm sure my companions can take care of themselves while I'm away, at least for a little while."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 14, 2002)

"You seem charming enough to convinve daddy, not to hurt you too much. So I'll accept."


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 14, 2002)

Ilalielthin smiles, and says, "Very well, my lady.  Let us depart."  He reaches out and takes her hand in his, and they walk outside.  Ilalielthin turns to her, and says, with a wink and a grin, "I believe the first display of magical excellence belongs to you, my lady."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 14, 2002)

Fyre mumbles a few mystical words and you appear on the surface, under the moon and star lit sky. By some strange chance you meet three wood elves wondering under the light of the stars right where you teleport in.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 14, 2002)

Ilalielthin glances over at Fyre, and then smoothly steps forward and says, "Greetings, friends.  I am Ilalielthin, and my lady friend here is called Fyre."  

"We have come to the surface to enjoy the night for a time.  We did not mean to intrude upon you, if that is the case.  What might your names be?  And what are you doing here, if I might be so bold?"  Ilalielthin calmly steps back, remaining slightly in front of Fyre in case of any foul play, and waits for a response.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 14, 2002)

"Greetings friend, I am Xalin and these are my companions Maxea and Xalindor. Well met by moonlight under the shade of the forest trees." says one of the two male wood elves indicating that Maxea is the female and Xalindor the male."


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 14, 2002)

Ilalielthin nods, smiling, and beneath this motion he begins humming a slight tune, so low it cannot be heard by anyone.  The Revealing Melody takes effect, and Ilalielthin stares in horror at what the song reveals to him.  Three strange beasts, not Elves, stood before him, one with the head of a tiger, another with the head of an ape, and the last with the head of a goat.  

Ilalilethin glanced hurriedly at Fyre, knowing his song allowed her to see the things, whatever they were, as they truly appeared as well, and he stepped protectively in front of her and drew his bow, saying to the beasts, "I don't know what you are, but I can see you're not Elves.  Who are you, and what are you really doing here?!"  

Ilalielthin then steps back and nocks an arrow to his bow and pulls it back, ready to fire should the beasts try anything remotely resembling a threat.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 14, 2002)

(Ilalielthin sings revealing melody on himself and Fyre. The elves before them seem transparent oddly overlayed by tall beings with animal heads one a tiger,one an ape and one a goat).

Fyre looks startled and then whispers under her breath to Ilalielthin.

"Rakshasha and a Rajah and 2 Ruhks at that. This is bad."




The one calling himself Xalin steps forward. And draws a glimmering scimitar. His stance oddly noble for such a horrific beast.

"So you can see through our disguises hmm? Too bad, you'll have to die before you reveal it to anyone!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2002)

"Perhaps, my friend."  Xarindel, motioning to Faysaran.  The elf was previously brooding on the fact that one of his adventuring companions was what one would normally classify as one of the most fearsome undead...but that bridge would be crossed later.

"Anyways, I think we should be off soon, as I have delayed you all long enough.  I will provide the transportation."  With that, Xarindel motions for everyone to come closer to him, so that he may cast _Mass Teleport_ towards their destination.


OOC-Pre-Cast spells, Magic Tattoo (+1 Caster level) x3 by Ramus, on Ramus at caster levels 17, 18, and 19 respectively, Magic Tattoo (+1 Caster level) x3 by Ramus on Xarindel at caster level 20, Mark of Death by Xarindel, on Xarindel at caster level 23, Mindblank, by Ramus on Xarindel at caster level 20, Energy Immunity (Fire), by Ramus on Xarindel at caster level 20, Persistant Delayed Damage and Magic Manager (Persistance due to Metaspell) on Xarindel by Xarindel at caster level 23, Protection from Time on Xarindel and Ramus (cast 2 days ago, or just before Xarindel entered this domain).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

Nyovne leaps up from her chair with the promise of fresh air and forrests.  She grabs her backpack and sheaths her daggers at her waist and she runs smiling towards the Elven wizzards. While she runs towards the wizards she taps Zizz on his shoulder and while she runs of she cries:

"Cmon Zizz, we might catch ourselves some shades tonight!  And while we are up there I think I can link up onto the net and see what we can dig up!"

The small fey dartles next to the Elves and looks back at her compagnions.

"Let's go guys!"

And with those last words she activates her cloak of displacement and prepares her uplink connection through her touchpad on her hand.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 15, 2002)

_Faysaran attempts to wake Yogi up._
"Hey Yogi!  Want to see some trees again and be able to wander around some woods instead of city streets?  Get up then!"

Regardless if Yogi wakes up or not, Faysaran goes over by Xarindel to get ready to teleport up.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2002)

Sanctus was about to pay for accomadation when the subject of transportation was brought up. He shrugs and says to the others as he approaches, "Aye, when we get to the surface give me a minute to cast Status on you all, I gotta keep tabs on things should we have to split up. Even if it isn't the correct time those we're after may have guards watching their gathering place."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 15, 2002)

Seeing that everybody is about to depart, Traal hurries in from outside, mentally going over the information he gleaned during his 'outing' to other parts of the city.

"Xarindel, room for one more with your spell?" Traal calls out as he walks up to the assembling group.  He keeps a hand on Fang, should he require the rifle's services.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

Ilalielthin raises his eyebrows slightly at Fyres whispered information, and he turns to her and quickly says, 

"Go, then, for creatures such as these are almost invulnerable to magic.  I will stay, but you should flee.  If things go badly, I'll be able to escape as well.  I'll see you in a day, my Lady."  

Ilalielthins face breaks into his sly grin once more and his gray eyes twinkle at the last part, then he spins to face the approaching Rajah and Ruhks, just as the Rajah steps forward and issues his threat.  He draws back on his bow and lets fly an arrow that strikes solidly into the one called Xalins chest, drawing more arrows even as the first takes flight.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 15, 2002)

Fyre nods and teleports away.

The Rajah reels back in agony and swears an oath in Infernal, before muttering words of arcane power under its breath and gesturing, it then bursts into sudden action and mumbles again and points at Ilalielthin, a spell that the poor bard has a mere second to identify as Disintegrate before he is no more than ashes on the wind.


----------



## xochael (Jul 16, 2002)

Oberion moves toward Xarindel, "Whenever you are ready mage; the air here is a bit too stale for me."


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 16, 2002)

*A*

Anabstercorian, for his part, gets close enough for a mass teleport (M.E.A.) dragging Nyovne with him.  << Hurry, child! >>  As he gets close enough, he glances at the four rakshasa with narrowed eyes, and his mind goes hard...

[Mindblast, DC 27 Will to resist]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: A*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorian, for his part, gets close enough for a mass teleport (M.E.A.) dragging Nyovne with him.  << Hurry, child! >>  As he gets close enough, he glances at the four rakshasa with narrowed eyes, and his mind goes hard...
> 
> [Mindblast, DC 27 Will to resist] *




OOC- Some misconceptions to clear up.

1)You aren't with the Rakshasha, Ilalielthin went out alone with Fyre, thats the last any of you saw of him. The rest of the party is still under ground (Waiting for Sollir to tell me where the heck he's taking you all. *Hint Hint*)
2) 3 Rakshasha not 4.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2002)

Once everyone is together Sanctus casts Status on them all.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 18, 2002)

OOC: Did Fyre return to the Court of Twilight?
Sollir, when are you going to teleport us?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 19, 2002)

OOC- Sollir was supposed to teleport you straight after Fyre and Illaethin left, so no time has really passed. UNTIL he tells me where he's taking you. If he doesn't soon, I'll choose where you go.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 20, 2002)

"I just realized that I fail to know where exactly Fyre and Illaethin left...I know my friend is a talented spellcaster in his own right, hopefully one of them will be able to communicate with us their position, for now, we will wait...sorry my friends, but we must have patience."  The chronomancer keeps vigilant, waiting for word from his friend.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 20, 2002)

Suddenly the barmaid who left only minutes before with your companion appears inside the tavern looking somewhat worried.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 20, 2002)

"Where is Illaethin?  You left with him and now you return without him..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2002)

"I suspect he's in some sort of trouble, I'll find out," says Sanctus.

Sanctus casts Greater Scrying. (Scry +18)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 21, 2002)

(Sanctus casts the spell and in his mind....... Nothing. Either his scrying is blocked or his target is no longer living.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 21, 2002)

Nyovne looks up to the big man and looks up concerned.

"And Sanctus.... what is it? Where is he? Is he alright?"


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 22, 2002)

Zizzyzazu narrows his eyes.  << I've got a bad feeling...  Nyovne, stay close. >>  He looks down at her. << Did you see where Fyre and Ilaelalthien went? >>


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2002)

Sanctus doesn't look overjoyed with his result.

"Aye............." he says, "Couldn't find him. Either he's dead or he's been taken somewhere with formiddable defenses against scrying......."

He holds his helmet under his arm as he turns to Fyre to find out what happened.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 22, 2002)

"Ilaelalthien and I went above ground and we were ambushed by Rakshasha nobles, the creatures are immune to all my magics so he told me to flee and seek help, the last I saw he and the Rakshasha were facing off."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 22, 2002)

"Could you show us where or tell us how to get there?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 22, 2002)

"I am sorry I only had two teleportation magics memorized. And I have nothing else that could show a location."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 22, 2002)

Nyovne looks up at the Illidthid and grins.

"Heh last time I saw the two of them they were ingaged in some... courting behavior...."

But as she speaks those words and hears Fyre speak about the Rakasha she turns around and the grin disappears rather fast if not istant.

"Sanctus, you've got any other ways of determining his fate or something that might learn us more about his possible whereabouts? Or anyone else has some suggestions.... I haven't got a clue how to approach this.... not quite in my field of expertise."

And she looks down a bit ashamed and beaten.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 22, 2002)

Zizzy looks to Nyovne.  << This is my area of expertise exactly: Violence.  Unfortunately, until we can find these Rakshasa, our situation will be one of severe disadvantage. >> He shakes his head sadly. << For now, Ilaelthilen is lost to us.  We'll find him, or his body, later. >>

He turns to Fyre. << Fyre, if we fly over the city, could you find where you encountered the rakshasa with a birds-eye view? >>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 23, 2002)

Nyovne pulls Zizz his trousers.

"Sorrie to tell you but they didn't go into the city... they went up to the surface through a teleportation spell. So you'd have to take a trip through the air there but I would not do that.... that would most likely result in some target practise for some Melkor Worshippers or Rakasha.. or maybe they are Melkor worshippers... nothing to tell for sure."

She sits down again.

"Hmmmm.... *ponder ponder* hm... what! That I just think of that now! Doesn't it just seem just a LITTLE bit suspicious that they were waiting for the two right where they teleported!"

Nyovne jump up draw her daggers and jumps up to Fyre.

"People... I suggest we see if this woman isn't more then she seems. I don't like some .. coincidences."

She looks up at the girl and looks bitter and she flips her daggers in her hands.

"Fyre I ask you kindly to accompagny us and to let us find out if they were waiting for you... if this was a... coincidence.. or that you just set him up! Now come with us please, nice and quiet."

The little Fey beckons to the rest to take her with them.

"Any of the wizards or Cleric here has a way to determine if she is who she pretends to be.. or that she is soem traitor who already might have set one of us up."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2002)

Xarindel smiles, "I'm sure everyone can handle themselves here, I think I have an idea to find my friend, Ramus and I will be back in about an hour and a half's time, be ready to go just a little before then."

The elf wizard motions towards Ramus, who puts on his hood beforing following him, he heads towards the innkeeper, trying to get the key to his room, then makes his way towards the room, disappearing from his companions sight.

"Ramus, your talents are needed, create an extradimensional space where I can look for my friend unhindered."  Xarindel says to his companion on the way, who simply nods.  When they reach the room, Ramus will cast _Mordekainen's Mansion_ assuming they're uninterrupted, and once cast, the both of them will step inside.

"Thank you, now I just hope my friend's alright."  Xarindel continues in a hopeful voice...he starts to chant and begins to cast _Temporal Eye._

(Temporal Eye is a 7th level spell and has a casting time of 1 hour, and is as scrying but lasts 1 minute/level -23 minutes- and I can look into the past, I will look into the few minutes in which Ilalielthin was gone, and then use my remaining time to backtrack in time, skimming over everything, although faster than time passed, in the last few hours if possible, seeing if anyone was at that site before)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 23, 2002)

Xarindel retreats into his room and peers through time and space to the location of Ilaelthilen the events of the 4 hours before Ilaelthilen  and Fyre arrived there are as follows.

1st Hour Nothing.
2nd Hour Nothing.
3rd Hour Two wood elves pass through the area. They seem to be on some kind of hunt.
4th hour. The two wood elves reenter the clearing just before Ilaelthilen appears alone. They exchange words,Ilaelthilen  looks anxious, speaks quickly to nothing (somewhere near him), shoots an arrow at another nothing and then collapses to ashy dust. 
Scrying ends.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 23, 2002)

Sanctus also becomes suspicious of Fyre when Nyovne voices her concerns. He takes his helmet from under his arm and replaces it on his head.

"Aye, that would be a mighty strange coincidence. Even though you came in blurbing about it I find the situation very................ open to suspect."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 24, 2002)

Fyre looks indignant "Let me get this straight? You think that not only am I  a member of an insane cult but that I'm also working at this tavern on the off chance an elven bard is going to ask to go the surface with me? "


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

Nyovne glares suspiciously and walks behind her.

"This is a very nice place to have a permanent informant.... and who says you aren't set up here just for this work? Who says you don't work here for just 2 days.... It's all possible and I didn't get this old in my profession by being uncarefull. So please let's get this... hopefully mistake out of the way. If you'd come with us to the back please."

[OOC: Anyone has something we can get from her or her mind if she really is innocent and that is was a "coincidence" (no way anyhow) or that she set him up? /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2002)

OOC: Zone of Truth and Detect Thoughts, how's zat?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

[OOC: Works for me /OOC]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 24, 2002)

"Kiss of the Spider Queen!, Ask the good nobles ,Stormcloud and Blood Drinker, right there and the Barkeeper how long I've been here. You insult me and you insult my father and mother! No wonder the Lolth worshippers think they should conquer the world its full of idiots! Besides that if I was a spy do you think I'd blow my cover and return here? I'm not as stupid as you time wasters seem to be. The bard was there fighting for his life and all you can do is question me?! "


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 24, 2002)

"Perhaps we should all try to look at this logically.  As it stands, Frye, yes, to us there is the possibility of your being a spy.  However little sense it makes.  Now, unless you go running, or try to kill the rest of us, we have no evidence of such a truth.  But, either way, arguing about it now will only waste time.  So if you'd be so kind as to tell me about the location that you saw them in, or what you know about their race, we might be able to find them, and ressurect our friend."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

"Aye and some truthsaying spells wouldn't hurt either..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 24, 2002)

"We were in the forest above and what attacked us were 3 Rakshasha nobles. Truth-saying spells ? You ARE crude and uncultured, not to mention insulting, no wizard of my skill would be susceptible to such things, so why you expect me to be unshielded I do not know!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 25, 2002)

"Ok...Everyone just wait a second.  I may not be thinking properly at the moment but that could be that my friend is missing and the last things around him are 3 rakshasha lords which he probably has no hope of surviving against.  From the sounds of things, she is probably not a cultist but even if she was, attacking her here in the place where she works is not the thing to do."

"Fyre, how does one get to the surface and from there how do we get to where you two were?  We would like to keep it somewhat fast also."

"I know you say that you don't have any more teleports and no way to show us how to get there.  Are there any friends of yours that can get us there or show us a good site to pop in?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 25, 2002)

"Well there's the long walk option, the place where we were is the Grove of Rememberance, its a long way from the where the nearest path to the surface would bring you up. Perhaps Shadow, the waitress over there might have a teleport memorized or the Barkeeper might have something of use. Which is what I intended to ask them before your loutish companions got in my way."


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 25, 2002)

A well dressed winged dark elf noble with silver hair and a green pendant hanging from his belt approaches the group from the bar, "Fyre is there a problem here?  I was watching the gathering and noticed that they were starting to lear alittle too much at you. I know you gain alot of hanger-ons. This group may be alittle too dangerous to incite. " 

Looking at the group, Mektos states, "Excuse me for my being rude. I am Mektos Hawkwine of house T'sidar. My family has sent me along to assist the group in this investigation."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 26, 2002)

Xarindel and Ramus exit out of the lavish extradimensional area, stepping back into the room that they rented, opening the door, the elf hurries with his information, a hint of a tear pressing against the side of his face as he made his way.

Appearing downstairs towards the rest, and ignoring the winged elf next to the group, he confronts the rest of the group, "Ilaelthilen has been killed-his corpse turned to dust, but we must not act rashly just yet, that won't help us."  Xarindel turns to Fyre, "You were with Ilaelthilen the whole time?  Were you under the effect of a _nondetection_ spell?  Did you recognize the two woodelves that approached the both of you?  They seemed to have been hunting in the area before they met all of you...There was also a third...do you know if he was invisible or cloaked also in a nondetection spell?"  Xarindel waits patiently for the answers of his questions, taking them in as he hears them.

"Forgive me for asking everything in a rush...may I ask who you are?"  Xarindel turns to the winged dark elf, eyebrows furrowed in curiosity.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 26, 2002)

" Non-detection? I much prefer Mind Blank. The were not Wood Elves they were Rakshasha, infernal spirits from the Astral Plane. Doubtless, the Rajah , the leader of the group, was warded against scrying in some fashion."


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 26, 2002)

"I am Mektos Hawkine, my family sent me along to assist in the investigation." ,  he takes a sip of the wine glass he has in his hands.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 26, 2002)

Faysaran eyes Mektos' token around his neck and nods.

"Well, it appears our numbers are back to where they were.  I shall miss Ilaelthilen, but we shall send his killers to their graves, once we get a chance to do so.  Fyre, is there anything I can do for you to convince you to ask your friends to assist us?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 30, 2002)

" Since you actually seem willing to do something constructive I'm sure they can be of aid, your loutish friends on the other hand ......."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 30, 2002)

"If I am to actually survive on the surface I need my loutish friends to come with me.  I am not that great of a fighter even in animal forms and the power of nature holds little sway over Rakshashas."

Faysaran walks over to the bar.

"Sir Barkeep, I am sure you have heard of our problem.  If there any way you can assist us and anything I can do to pay for the assistance.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 30, 2002)

kal, please reply to the post in rogue gallery.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2002)

Sanctus silently fumes with anger under his platemail. He mutters something when described as loutish.


----------



## xochael (Jul 31, 2002)

_A fool's fancy finds him quickly dead, poor Ilaelthilen. A shame, he seemed to be a decent fellow._ 

"Lady Fyre, how long would the "long route" take?" asks an anxious Oberion, though his outward appearence seems to be completely unshaken by the whole matter.

"I could use a nap but if the journey up is short I wouldn't mind sleeping outside." 
_I should have asked for money up front instead of agreeing to a reward after completing this little venture._


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 1, 2002)

Turning to Oberion
"Where do you wish to go? There are many ways to the surface from here. The shortest would take only a day or so's walk to reach the surface. It would take weeks to reach where I went with Ilaelthilen"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2002)

Sanctus puts aside his temper to attend to the job he's here for.

"Aye, I assume we'll be heading to where you and Ilaelthilen were, if there is a Rakshasa noble in the vicinity I doubt he wouldn't know anything about what we're here for. If he's not directly involved he'd at least be aware of it."

Sanctus is careful to not to specify what they are doing.


----------



## xochael (Aug 1, 2002)

"Disappointing, I was hoping for a journey of no more than 3 or 4 days. Teleporting in seems to have proven risky to say the least, but it appears to be the only real option.  I suppose we must now rely on Shadow for a quick journey if she is prepared and willing. However, I first would like to speak with the bartender, as it appears Lady Fyre believes he might have some information to share.

Oberion gives a slight bow to Fyre and then approaches the barkeeper, "Sir, might I ask you about the Grove of Rememberance? Any information you could impart would be most helpful."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 2, 2002)

The Barkeep glares at you both

"Why have you been harassing the good Lady over there? Before I help, I feel an explanation is in order."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 2, 2002)

Mektos wanders over to the bar, "Ah, they were worried about their friend that teleported out with her.  Apparently, he and Fyre appeared in the middle of some hostiles.  She teleported back at his request and didn't survive the encounter.  We are attempting to get to that location to see if we can recover the remains."  He then takes a look at his empty wine glass and sets it upon the bar.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 3, 2002)

"Harassing?  I was politely asking her questions and asking what I could do in return for some assistance in getting to the surface, hopefully near the Grove of Rememberance.  The ones who were harassing her were some people that, except for the time mage and the deceased, I only met earlier today."


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 6, 2002)

"I do not recall herassing the Lady. If I have done anything to upset her, I am sorry and apologise. It is not my intention to make any trouble."

Turning to the Lady;

"Mylady, could you show me the way to where you went with my late friend? It doesn't matter if it takes weeks to get there, I think it is best for his soul if we give him a decent burial. That is something we should be able to give him."


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 8, 2002)

kal, another post in rogue gallery. Ill be back the 15th of August...with a new and upgraded Janos


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 8, 2002)

Lady and gentlemen.... this quarreling won't get us anywhere. Now what is the last known location of the bard where he died and how are we gonna get there as soon as we can... preferably by teleportation magic.

So if anyone knows where to go I'd say lets get going.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

"I agree, Nyovne, but we must get some information first.  It is a big world up above and I can only commune with a small area with the powers of nature.  If we are to do what we want to do, we must have some others assist us."
_Faysaran turns back to the barkeep._
"I know why you are upset with us, good sir barkeep.  We are a little distraught at losing our friend and we thought for a moment that Fyre might have been responsible for it.  We know now that is not the case.  We would like to retrieve his remains to give him a proper burial and get revenge on the rakshasha that killed him.  However we do not know how to get where he was killed.  This is where we need your or Fyre's help.  I understand why you would say no, but is there something I can do or someway I can pay you for you to help us?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 9, 2002)

"Very well, you obviously did not intend insult, so I'll just consider you owe me a favour at  a later date. Now what can I do for you? I can perhaps arrange a teleport circle scroll or a major image of where you want to go, if you need help in that sense ? "


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 11, 2002)

(turning to the party)"Well, which one do you want?  I guess I'm stuck doing a favor in the future since it seems that most of you opened your mouth and inserted your foot."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 11, 2002)

Nyovne looks down and grins.

"Heh that inserting couldn't have been much"

She thinks for a moment and looks for some arcanists from the party.

"I think we can let those decisions better be made by our arcanist friends here."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2002)

"Aye, I'm in the mood to go there myself," Sanctus adds, his foul mood passing, "I've already cast Status on all of you and its going to wear off eventually so lets not waste it."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 12, 2002)

Go! Fix now! DM Mad! (So will you be if you end up in a dead magic zone with no food )


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 12, 2002)

Mektos figures we will need some water and food on this trip and orders it from the bartender.  He works the items onto his belt in different placements.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 13, 2002)

_Faysaran walks over and taps Xarindel on the head._
"Knock! Knock!  Wake up in there!  Since you are the only arcanist here at the moment we need your input  Major image of the location of a teleportation circle?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 14, 2002)

"Patience, patience...we shouldn't rush into things headfirst-although I think a major image would be the most efficient way of going about this, save the teleport circle scroll for later use if needed..."  Xarindel turns to the barkeep, "That is, if the offer is still up, a major image would be most helpful."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2002)

Sanctus removes his helmet and his eyebrows furrow in annoyance, "I recommend we don't have too much patience otherwise the spell I cast will go to waste. It's mighty annoying when divine magicks aren't put to use.........."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 14, 2002)

"Very well" The bar keeper closes his eyes and an image of a moonlit glade shimmers into existance on the counter, complete to the detail of each branch on the tree being different. 

"I trust that is sufficient ?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 15, 2002)

Xarindel studies the image, trying to memorize every detail for several moments before turning to the bartender, "Thank you, that is good enough, how much do we owe you for your services?"


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 15, 2002)

Mektos looks at the discussion and chimes in, "So, we got enough to get moving? Not exactly sure how we are getting to that location."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 15, 2002)

"As I said before, I'll just consider you owe me a favour. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 15, 2002)

"Okie dokie then, I trust we'll be headin off now?" Sanctus says.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 15, 2002)

In the corner of the tavern, Janos and Lela appear again. Janos turns to his construct and they have a quick conversation (anyone understanding the Thayan variant of Mulhorandi knows it's about the dead bard, the rakshaka and the help of the barkeep).

"My companions" Janos speaks, neglecting the fact that he was away while the bard got killed, "it is most unfortunate that one of our number has fallen victem to these beasts. I am sorry if I offend people by saying this, but sneaking off with waitresses is not a very professional way of doing business, especially not when it is such an important one."

"I don't know what you all think, but, personally, I don't think we have time on our side. A journey taking days is, I think, out of the question. During that trip, our enemy may already succeed by obtaining what it seeks. At the moment, however, we do have an advantage over our the beasts that have killed Ilalielthin: we know what we are up against, but they do not. I have the means to transport myself, instantly, to the location, if I know where it happened."

"I was talking about avenging Ilalielthin, but I should ask your opinion too. What would you think best? If we just want to bring him back, Lela will be able to do so. If we want to capture those beasts, or, as I suggested, avenge Ilalielthin, I could do so, but, of course, at the expense of some spells."

"I vote for revenge. I did not know him well, but it will serve as a warning for whoever thinks about killing us, that we *will* strike back. Swiftly ... precise ... deadly."

Janos looks around and waits to see what the others think.

[DM, I will update Janos ASAP, but I was unable to find Greater Contingency. Chain Contingency I did find...]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 16, 2002)

Nyove looks up and cracks a smile when she hears the mage his voice. <<Hah back at last! As you appearantly know we have had quite a interesting situation here  I'm glad someone finally takes some action. I'm ready to go!.>>

She flashes her two daggers and moves over to the wizard. <<The barkeeper has been so kind to provide us with a major image of the location.>> She points towards the other two arcanists who are examining the spell image.

She looks back at the wizard. <<So if you have the way to get there I'd say lets go. And I see you've brought our partyanimal back with you as well! Mister Purple!>> She dartles around she construct and giggles.

<<So I suggest we get going guys.. we have the location and the means. Lets make it happen!.>> And she prepares herself and waits for the others to jump in and prepare. <<Sanctus has been so kind to cast a ward and a check spell on all of us so lets not let it go to wast! I surely hate seeing my resources go to waist and waisting our gods gifts surely is a bad thing.>>


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 16, 2002)

"I may regret this later but...my friend should be avenged, if anyone does not want to take the risk I will not hold it against them if they back out, otherwise I will provide the method of transportation for us."  Xarindel concentrates on the memory of the illusion, recreating it in his head until he can form a clear picture of it, holding on to that thought he continues, "I am ready to go whenever everyone else is, when we get there, I would prepare against attack just incase."

(OOC-Mass Teleport to the approximate area where Ilaelthilen was into a clearing large enough for the group-and if possible, about 150 ft. away from where Ilaelthilen died.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2002)

"Aye, anyone got any spell requests? I might have something you want tucked away in my mind, bit of buffing won't hurt," Sanctus adds, "By the way, a brief tale that may interest ye seeing as we're going up against rakshasa. A while back, I wasn't there myself, fortunately, for the only survivor was the one they found enough of to resurrect, but a group of esteemed priests of Pholtus who were escorting one of our bishops suffered an attack from a group of rakshasa. Now this may not seem to out of the ordinary but when our honouarble bishop raised a prismatic sphere against the leading beast the thing strided through it as though it wasn't there. The rest is somewhat painfully obvious but I hope you get my point. If it's the rakshasa who want the 10th level magicks we got some serious problems."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 16, 2002)

Mektos looks about at the rest of the people, "Does anyone happen to have a crossbow and bolts?  I, once, saw a rukh raksasha wrestling with pit fiend in Sigil before the pit field was having a hard time hurting him." 

"Be warned they are tricky sorts and are immune to most magics.  A cousin of mine once hit one with a prismatic spray and it ignored it.  He was lucky to get away with casting a simple banishment on himself."











*OOC:*


Knowledge planes roll made and information given.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Aug 16, 2002)

"Indeed, Mektos, I too have heard stories about these beasts, and they indeed seem to interact strangely with magic. However" and he now looks at Sanctus, "I have never heard of Rakshasa being able to ignore even the most powerful magic. I will not question your story, but if what you tell us is true, then I fear my  and Xarindel's magic will be little effective..."

"Already, quite some time has passed since the attack, and I wonder whether or not these beasts have stayed in the same place. Maybe it would be wise to make certain where they are, before we teleport ourselves to them?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 16, 2002)

Faysaran wakes up the bear rug and prepares for battle.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 16, 2002)

OOC- If you're playing in this now would be a good time to post. Since it seems there might be some interesting killing of stuff coming up , which may or may not be the party.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 16, 2002)

"If your magic will do us no good against these foul creatures, my personal slicing will." Valiance puts his hands on the shafts of his sabres, as he looks at the party. "Now, let us go. We've wasted enough time chattering, don't you agree?".


<*OoC* Will update list with stuff asap. >


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2002)

You arrive in the clearing just away from where Ilaelthilen died.
A rather bored wood  elf is casually leaning on a scimitar in the glade. 

"Well met, by starlight my friends."


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 17, 2002)

Hell bet, Janos thinks. If we play his game, he has the advantage, if I do something unexpected, like Ilalielthin did, maybe we can surprise him.

Janos starts saying some words, making some gestures, and as he finishes, a single glowing black sphere flies to the wood elf...


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2002)

The wood elf larconically assumes a better position as the missile hits him, seeming to have little to no affect. The wood elf form melts away and a 6 foot tall tiger headed humanoid stands before you.

"Very good, cunning of you. But since I have no real desire to kill you and more important things to do, perhaps you'd prefer to discuss a deal, than try and fight?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 17, 2002)

"Well well, a Rahk with a mission." Janos speak with contempt in his voice. "Pity for you we are not here to make a deal, but to show what we do to murderers."

"With the Lady's blessing, we will avenge our companion!"

In a loud voice, he speaks more words of power, and gestures more forcefully than before. Finally, he points his hands at the creature, and four transparant balls fly towards it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2002)

"Must you? I really don't want to have to kill you when there are better ways to make use of you. "

Seeing the four balls of transparent death heading towards him

"By the Hunter! How many of you creatures are obsessed with sonic spells! Something a tad less predictable would be nice."

After they hit, he continues to speak

"Now can we talk or do I start _ actively _ demonstrating my magic? I'm happy either way."


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice ... this creature really seems to be immune to the most formidable magic. It would be so interesting to study him, so much resistance, just like one of those pesky swamp creatures, but this creature can actually fight...

"I don't know about you", Janos whispers to his companions, "but when a creature this powerful wants to make a deal, it's bad news: either he's bluffing, because he may be immune to magic, he probably is not to swords, or he'll be using us only to further his own goals, which might conflict with ours."

Janos then takes a step back, preferring not to face a creature who seems immune to his magic.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 17, 2002)

"My companion here is acting very hasted at the moment. We're all shocked on what happened to our companion, as he got murdered in seconds after being seen with one of your own kind. We want our revenge, so his soul can rest in peace. "

Now, with a more aggresive voice, Valiance steps forward to the being and speaks;

"Are you responsible for his death? If yes, feel our wrath!"



*OoC* Ready attack to charge the Rahk if he turns hostile or had anything to do with the death of our friend.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2002)

"On the Hunter's name, in the last 48 hours as you measure time on this world I have harmed none who have done me no harm. Now can we talk?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 17, 2002)

"Then do you know who did kill him?"

"What is it you want to talk about?  We would like to move on with what we came here for so please talk fast."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2002)

"Perhaps I know, but I can't play my whole hand yet can I? Now, I'm not a creature known for my benevolence or altruism, but there are Knights of Baator and their Abyssal Equivalents here, something is brewing and I want to make sure neither of those factions get to big a lead over us. Simple enough?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 17, 2002)

OOC- Kal I attempt to gain acces to a surveilance satelite overheid, lets see if I can access a infrared vision of the surroundings.. If this is too much just say so, I take I know how far I can go and how far my skills reach at 16th level.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

OOC- If there was a surveilance satelite , it would kinda fall down and go boom, due to the whole no tech thingy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2002)

"Aye, so you want us to maim their efforts in whatever they are doing," Sanctus says, "One would need to know what they are doing in order to counter it."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

"Good sense, how unexpected. They are working with some cults around here, it cult seeks knowledge of the higher forms of magic, there are 3 cults, Orcus, Lolth and Melkor, each cult has 1 person with the capacity to actually learn this magic, and they work against each other, the Demon and Devil each have this capability too, and are manipulating the cults for now, none of them trust anyone ese. Obvsiously I wish to stop them learning this. I'm sure thats simple enough for your simple minds. Now I suppose you want more information? Or are you goint to attemp to kill me? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2002)

OOC: sense motive used, he seemed to be lying but not about the cult's interactions with one another.

"Hmm, what you said doesn't seem totally truthful, care to correct yourself?" Sanctus asks, "But if you don't want to elaborate on that I wouldn't mind knowing why you want these outsiders dealt with. I mean, if we got rid of the outsiders wouldn't that make it possible for the cults to be unified in their quest for higher magic, surely there are those among your kind who want it as well."

OOC: using sense motive +14


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

" My words are truthful to the utmost extent. Indeed there are, but I'd really prefer to stop the fiends getting it, Hunting a world of order created by the Baatezuu or the smoking ruins of a cosmology the Tanari favour isn't really fun. I can wait to learn, someone wil slip up. And without the outsiders keeping the cults from killing each other ...... Though if you destroyed the cults too, I might be able to give you something of use. "

(Seems truthful)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2002)

"Aye, please continue," Sanctus says with a wave of his gauntleted hand, his eyebrows raising under his helmet.

OOC: sense motive +14


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

"About? I can't exactly tell you everything I know, you almost certainly wouldn't live long enough."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2002)

"You said something about giving us something of use," Sanctus reminds it.

OOC: sense motive +14


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

"Indeed, put it this way, it depends on how good a job you do, I have some stuff , that I took of a Lyseeri that tried to kill me, dang that thing put up a good fight. Some of it might be of interest to you."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 18, 2002)

ooc:Sense motive +12 for the entire discussion

Faysaran shifts into the form of a legendary wolf and goes over to investigate the area where the bard died.  He tries to find the direction they went after killing him.  He still listens to the conversation.

ooc: Track at +44, if that somehow fails wisdom check of +12 to track by scent.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

(All seems true)

The trail of Rakshasha can be smelt in the centre of the clearing and going back and forward across the clearing, but from where they were when the bard died, it just disappears. Except the leaders which heads straight to the Rakshasha/wood elf.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 18, 2002)

Faysaran growls, "You were one of the ones who killed Ilalielthin."

Yogi translates, "He was in the group that killed Ilalielthin.  Explain yourself!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

"What do you do when someone tries to kill you ? Be their friend ?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 18, 2002)

"I think it's quite unlikely that he attacked you unprovoked. He came here with a girl, to enjoy the night, not to fight. And we know that he has seen you and your companions, as wood elves. Now, unless you provoked him, I don't see why he would attack you, instead of just going about his business."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

" Provoked ? He and his companion moved to attack first."


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 18, 2002)

"Really now, and why, exactely, would he attack a couple of wood elves, when he was obviously more interested in the lady? And since when I Teleporting away called attacking?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

" He must have had some way of piercing our disguise, just like you did and he did not teleport away, his companion did."


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 18, 2002)

"Yes, that's entirely possible. But how common is it to use such a magic on every wood elf you encounter? Don't you think it's a little odd that the first thing he did was pierce your disguise?"

"You already admitted that you killed him, after we found your tracks. Personally, I think you provoked him somehow. Judging by the questions of my companions, they don't seem to trust you very much, and I find the story that the bard attacked you without being provoked hard to swallow."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

The Rakshasha shrugs

"Have one of your companions cast Detect Lies, and I'll repeat my entire story to this point, its true to the last word. And I guess your companion was the paranoid sort"


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 18, 2002)

"You know, you being able to shrug off a Meteor Swarm suggests you are more than able to foil Detec Lies. There are even rumours about a ritual making you able to hide your lies. You do seem like the type of creature who'd prepare himself, so if you don't mind, I don't think it's very useful to waste Detect Lies on you. However, Speak with the Dead never lies..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

"Indeed, but its success is not guaranteed, and your friends body is sadly ashes on the wind, not a lot of hope for Speak with Dead. And if you are suggesting you can kill me I advise you to think again, I was aware of your chronomancer's scrying and I waited here for him to turn up, doesn't this suggest to you that I'm not an easy target?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 18, 2002)

"Yes, you do seem to be a tough guy, but you are quite badly outnumbered. You do not even posses greater magical talent than me and my mage friend over here, and I doubt you are a match for 7 people quite skilled in combat, so do try to keep things in perspective."

"And you being here might have any number of reasons. You might want to confuse us, you might want to 'help' us, for reasons only known to you, or you might want to use us to further you own goals, all the while having an escape plan active, in case we might actually threaten you."

"Now, I don't know what happened, and I don't know whether or not Ilalielthin attacked you unprovoked, but your story contradicts logic."

"I tire of your games, so please, if there is something you have to tell us, do so. You know, just as I do, that this only ends in the death or retreat of one side, unless you suddenly have a very convincing story..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

"I don't know about that, my story is true, your logic is irrelevant. Oh and you are mighty confident to be saying you and your little friend are my match in the Mystic Arts. You think you saw my power in your little scrying? A mere shadow of my full ability. And if you really want at me be my guest. There are others that I can find I'm sure. More reasonable and less suicidal. Just because I cannot deal with 2 semi-divine beings and 3 cults does not mean I cannot deal with you!"




(OOC-  I'm gonna start referring to the IR magic stuff as 10th/11th/12th Circle. And the improved spell capacitance stuff as 10th+ level. )


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 18, 2002)

"I don't like your story, as I trusted my friend. He wouldn't attack you for no reason! You're just trying to fool us! Die Evil being! Go back to the Hells where you belong!"

Valiance draws his weapons and engages combat.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

Valiance charges into the Rakshasha hitting it 3 times, one a resounding blow with the lightsabre in his primary hand, the other two are powerful cuts. But the noble creature seems mostly unphased despite the holy flame of the blade biting it. It then steps back and mutters an arcane sentence and points at  Valiance proceeds to walk back to where he came from and stand there.

"Grrr, OK, you've now physically attacked me and you aren't dead yet, this makes you very lucky, now are you going to listen?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 18, 2002)

Seeing a capable fighter use his weapons to no effect, en the hits that get through do minimal damage, Janos wonders how this beast might be killed...

"Very well, I will listen."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 18, 2002)

Nyovne puts her daggers away and chuckles.

-OOC I'm invisible if it matters any (temperate climate)

<<It seems we've got a... difficult situation here. You killed our compagnion and we want your head. You must certainly see the logic in that. And you want us to listen, so go ahead and we'll see if you can deter us from our allout attack, wise or not we still have a dead compagnon to avange. So please say what you've got to say and try to peruade us not to attempt to kill you or force you to flee. Make it good.>>


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2002)

Xarindel assesses the situation, knowing what he has to do.  _Labelas, guide me in my actions, help me so that I may simply intervene lightly in history's path._  He mutters a short incantation, stepping into the boundries of the past...

***

Before Valiance's outburst, Xarindel readies himself for what is coming.  Just before the warrior charges, ready to attack the Raksasha, he steps infront of him, blocking his path.  "If anyone has the right to avenge Ilalielthin, it's me, but we cannot go on like this, its futile trying-he's too strong for your attacks.  Let's hear him out first."  Assuming that Valiance will stop and calm down, Xarindel turns to the Raksasha, "I'm sorry for my friend's reaction, continue."

***

Time ebbs by once more as the events of the present move back into place, changed...for better, or for worse...

(Xarindel casts Minor Paradox to go to the round where Valiance was about to charge at the Raksasha, he moves in his way and attempts to persuade him not to in that round-hoping to change the Raksasha's reaction and not making him dominate Valiance)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 19, 2002)

Valiance, not yet accessing his barbarian strenghts when the mage appears in his line of charge, is confused. The words the mage speaks are calming, and Valiance drops his charge, as well as the attack. 
Calmed down, he speaks: "But I still don't like the sound of your story."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2002)

" Grrr, Meddlers, now I have given you my position, now either you work with me and I provide you with some more information and possibly a new companion, or you continue being annoying and I leave you with your new playfriend, he's quiet strong. As to you little forest sprite, I am beholden in no way to such as you.  "


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 19, 2002)

"who me?"

*Chuckle*


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 19, 2002)

Mektos blinks at the conversation, "I could assume your evil and trying to destroy us or lead us into a trap. But, if I assumed every drow was evil I would have to kill my relatives left and right."

"Now, that leaves me with a bit of a problem, to test you without cause would be rude and invasive.  To not test you would be stupid and unwise.  As your kin have proven themselves, deadly and very cunning.  I can believe you have your own aggenda in wanting the cults destroyed.  The end result of their destruction wouldn't be contrary to what we are attempting. But to state that you should travel with us is both silly and dangerous to our safety.  Your information would prove useful in helping us find and destroy the cults.  But, if you are as most of your kin the moment that the situation best suits you to turn on us you would.  To invite evil into your household and not expect it to be there is very shortsighted."


"Now, you see the problem that faces us.  Do we choose which is the lesser of two evils to deal with?  I don't believe we can choose either one.  We would accept your information on the where abouts of the cults without a problem but cannot at this time accept your sincerity to not do us harm. In the long run, your information could prove useful and may result in the destruction of those cults.  This may give you an oppurtunity to finish whatever your aggenda is at this time." 

Mektos scratches his chin and shrugs.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2002)

"Yes, you silly fey. The only worthy amongst your kind are the creatures known as the Hunt. "

"As for you, oh sickeningly good aligned Paladin, I make no secret that I am not what you call good, I am honourable but I see no reason for compassion. I would not have journeyed with you in any case, I have an escort for you.

(The Rakshasha beckons and a Storm giant with glazed eyes, steps out of thin air.)

The wonders of a Teleportation Circle. Meet my friend Arkin. Now then since you are going to be reasonable what information do you desire?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 20, 2002)

The invisible Fey blinks. (and makes a knowledge check what the hell the Hunt is/are if she doesn't know)

"what are "the hunt?" you speak of...? just curious since I'd like to be respected and accounted for as worthy..."

She throws back her hair and as the soft evening breeze flows through her hair and her ears drift upon the rythm of the wind she looks questioning and in serious doubt especialyl when the huge appearance of a storm giant teleported in.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 20, 2002)

"The Hunt are a group of fey, well several groups of Fey technically, that roam the land hunting the guilty, the innocent,  the entertaining, or the just badly placed, depending on the nature of those within the hunt and that which leads it. "


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 20, 2002)

"Sounds quite entertaining and at least sounds like good sport."

*Grin*


----------



## Omegium (Aug 21, 2002)

Seeing that his companions choose to "be reasonable" with the rahk, he feels the need to do the same ... though reluctantly.

In a kind of tired voice he asks: "First, what is it exactely that you want us to do, second, how do you propose we do it, third where can we find those groups, or how can we contact them, fourth, is there anything else that's interesting about them to know, fifth, why is this giant travelling with us?"

[I'm staying at a friend's house, and was to lazy to sign out. Ask Venus or The Forsaken One about it. - Janos]


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 22, 2002)

Faysaran, being bored at the inaction that is occuring, sniffs out a nearby deer and catches it.  A few minutes later he returns, still in wolf form, dragging a deer carcass back to the group.

"Growl, growlgrowl, woof, snarl, growl."

Yogi translates, "He got bored and was hungry.  Plus he thought you might like some fresh venison."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2002)

"Finally some useful questions, firstly I obviously want the fiends neutralized or the cults removed from their  manipulations. I would recommend the second, the Heralds of Hell and the Abyss may be a little tough to fight directly. I do not know where the cults are located, but I can tell you some of the rumours I know off, the Lolth worshippers are amongst the Drow I think, the followers of Orcus lair beneath the ground and are mainly of the living dead, and the followers of Melkor, are located somewhere here above the ground, and are due to meet in the Glade of the Moon's Shadow, tomorrow night, this glade is somewhere nearby I believe. Secondly, I do not care in the least _ how _ you deal with them, so long as they are dealt with. Next up, almost certainly but I either don't know it or choose not to tell it, although you may be interested in the rumours that the cult of Orcus has many tomes of potent necromantic energies. The Giant is travelling with you because I grow bored of mindless servants after a while and also because I think he can add a little bit of punch to your party."


----------



## Omegium (Aug 22, 2002)

"That'll do."

Janos turns to his companions and says: "Well, I suggest we first act against the cult of Melkor. Since there is a meeting tomorrownight, we'll have time enough to prepare. Now, shall we go back so that I and Xarindel can memorize some spells and we all decide what tactics to use?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 22, 2002)

Nyovne moves over to the wizard and a cold breez blows through her long elaborate hair.

"Hmm ambush.. is what I suggest or a teleport raid with a kind of site scry upfront so we know what we're up to if that is possible with the magical defenses they might or most likely will have up. So I'd prefer ambush on the site on a interception while they enter the glade...."

Nyovne turns to her party members and a small sparkle appears as her eyes shine with a certain hate.

"if they teleport the wizards should be able to intercept them especially since they can't detect them before teleporting in due to their formidable magical defenses. If they all or at elast some of them arrive with more regular means of transportation the rest of us can prepare as very cosy ambush. I suggest we scry the site up front if noone is there yet as a guard or sentry and if there is noone we can search the site and it surroundings thoroughly to get familiar with it and see if there are any tracks that might suggest where they might come from by regular means to the druid can prepare a nice nature surprise."

She looks back to the wizard and the Rakasha.

"But offcourse we don't know how arrogant this cult is and how sure of its power.... if they are very sure of their secrecy and their power they might blindy walk in or teleport olny expecting their friends and allies. In that case if they aren't that powerfull or numerous we shuold be in for a.. "easy" battle as far as battles are easy at our level of expertise and profession gentlemen.. But if they do prepare themselves and throughly scout the site we must remain hidden for the scout before the main party arrives and we must find some way to hide from magical means of detection if they try to scout the site upfront but let me leave that to the wizards while I have a certain experience as well with .. avoiding detection."

Looking at Zizz, Wolfy and Traal.

"Your sniping skills and mastery of nature will serve us well I'm sure if it might come to that so lets hurry back and prepare ourselves! And find a way to hide the giant *giggle*"


[OOC- Draco and Anab on vacation or such? Haven't seen posts in a while]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2002)

"Aye, doesn't matter to me watcha do, just tell me what you may need that I could provide, simple as that," says Sanctus.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 22, 2002)

Metkos looks about and comments, "Well, scrying may have its faults in that it will alert their mages and clerics that we are coming.  As its not that hard to detect."  Mektos indicates the Rakshasa after that statement, "And teleporting straight into the glade maybe impossible due to dimensional anchors.  I suggest we use slightly more mundane methods to scout the area out.  Hopefully, we can set a trap for them without them knowing someone is watching them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 22, 2002)

"Indeed, Im quite adept at scouting as is our friend Traal here. We haven proven in our past that we are excelent scouts if the need arrises so we might go tae a look any time soon as we made a soon blueprint of our assault plan.. if we are planning to assault or check the first meeting just out.."

Nyovne turns to the Rakasha while glancing at the Giant.

"Do you know how often they meet and is it always at the glade?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2002)

"They meet 5 days out of every 30, during the Dark of the Moon, this information is easy enough to gather, and no they do not meet in the same place every meeting, the Glade is the location of the current meeting according to my sources."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 22, 2002)

"gnarl gnarl bark howl woof woof"

Yogi listens then says, "He asks where the Glade of the Moon's Shadow is."

"snarl ah heck...(altered self to be able to speak common while still in wolf form)..I can stay nice and hidden up here.  They shouldn't be able to find me but since you know me scrying for me shouldn't be hard at all.  I can guide you to a safe teleport site for whatever we plan."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2002)

" Around here somewhere, I was told it was where on moonlit nights no light falls, you can probably see it from above. Its a memorial or something. Pathetic Sentimental Fleshlings."


The Rakshasha bows

"And now that we have done business, when you are done, wait here and I will return, perhaps I have some information or possessions you would find interesting. Then again perhaps not. Oh, the charm on the giant is now dispelled. Aideu!"

The Rakshasha vanishes with but a spoken word.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 22, 2002)

"any improved invisible flying wizard wanna go check it out from above..? If you can tell me where it is I'll scout if out.. I'll be around the site in just a few seconds."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 22, 2002)

"I can scout it out or find it, if needed.  No one pays attention to animals."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 22, 2002)

Nyovne grinns and makes a wide hand gesture.

"And noone pays attention to very fast very silent very stealthy invisible quicklings."

And she pets the wolf as she rubs him between the ears. 

"Wanna go together? I don't smell that well as you do so you can pick up somethings I can't but I can track quite well if it comes to that.. just not by scent. I'm a skilled hunter of prey if it comes to it and Traal is quite capable to assist us in picking off anyone trying to escape by mundane ways to notify others of our presense."

She looks to the wizards.

"Anyone of you has a means for direct communication between us since technology isn't functioning here... that if we find someone you can teleport in and dimensional archor so we can take him out..?"

"But we should get one of the wizards or Traal to pinpoint the location and I suggest we take precautions and then go check it out wolfboy!"

As she walks over to a tree and jumps in on a branch nice and comfortly she waits how the planning resolves. And as she walks to the tree she whispers to herself "Heh these boys are lucky to have some female touch and instict around!"


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 22, 2002)

"I hope you don't mind but I don't trust the Rakshasa one bit.", Mektos leans over and taps the Giant on the leg. 










*OOC:*


 With a spell like ability I will cast dispel evil on the giant to get whatever evil spells cast on him off him.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 22, 2002)

Frrom in the tree she looks down  upon the drow and straight forward to the huge appearance of the giant.

"And so you shouldn't! We didn't get this old  in this line of work if we weren't very good and very carefull and I plan to get alot better so lets be carefull."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 22, 2002)

"If you want to team up to find this place, let's do it.  It's probably a smart move anyway.  Your comment about tracking is probably correct unless you can top tracking a single fly that went across rocky terrain 10 days ago.  It's currently a moonless night and it's snowed since the fly did the walking."

ooc: I pull that off on a 10 or better ;p  Very hard ground(20), quantity 1(-0), Size: Fine(+8), Snow(+10), Moonless(+6), Time(+10)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 22, 2002)

"Ehm, as I don't track as good as our druidfriend here, nor scout as well as others in the party, I'll be the backup I guess."

Valiance leans against a tree, sacking down until he sits down. 

"Untill you need my assistance, I'll be taking a little bit of rest here. I'd really hate it if I don't get enough sleep when we encounter these wizards of Evil."


----------



## Rathan (Aug 23, 2002)

*Arkin closes his eyes and begins to shrink.... he takes the form of a normal human with bright white hair... and a white beard*

[polymorph self]

"This may be a little less startling..... I am arkin.... I really don't remember much as of late seeing as the Rakshasha kept my mind busy so not to have me remember much. Who may you all be and why have you been summoned here as I have been???"

" I know I'm one of the last people you'd belive right now.... but I swear I mean you NO harm.... I feel the Rakshasha has released he grip on my mind and I can finally think clearly again.... while I am here though I might as well journey with you all... though I wonder... with a group like this assembled there must be something behind it... a reason for the assembly if you will.... and the bear...... he also spikes my intrest..... he speaks...and quite well I might add...."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 23, 2002)

The wolf's ears perk up at the giant talking, "Obviously you have never seen an awakened animal before.  He's not the brightest animal I've seen, but he does have a good grip on the common tongue."

He pauses for a moment and then continues, "What is the plan from here?  Do we keep him(pointing a paw at the giant) or question him some more?  Do you want Nyovne and I to find the Glade of Moon's Shadow and come back or do I use the teleportation ability of the unicorn to pop back to the inn with her?  We need to figure this out quickly before someone or something finds us."

ooc: Does the giant have a 'bead' on him?


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 23, 2002)

Mektos lays hands on Arkin and dispels any evil enchantments that may have been lingering.

Arkin has no bead and as such is suffering from a major skullsplitting  headache. (-4 to all Intelligence,Wisdom and Charisma checks)


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 23, 2002)

Janos walks over to the druid and whispers: "Look, I don't know who they're trying to fool, but what evidence is there that this giant is not a spy? It's their word against our common sense. I would advise that you do not speak about our mission in front of him, or if you feel the need to do so, please do not give away information the Rahkshasa could use..."

"I'd like you to keep a close eye on him, together with Nyovne."

Janos then conjures up a horse [Phantom Steed], mounts and flies away, to search for the clearing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 23, 2002)

Nyovne makes a sound of agreement from the tree and listens what the wizard has to say. As the wizard summons his steeds and as he flies out from under the tree she leaps onto the horse as janos takes off.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 23, 2002)

The wolf whispers to Mektos, "Do a detect evil on the giant while we're gone.  There's something about him that's not quite right, although I can't put a paw on it.  Just be ready in case he attacks.  I'm going to help hunt for this glade for tomorrow night."

With that, the wolf takes off to follow the flying wizard, and to catch the falling quickling if she misses the horse.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 23, 2002)

[OOC- WIth a + godknows how many does anyone insist on making a jumpcheck?=] )


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 23, 2002)

Mektos noting that everyone is riding off to scout mutters a prayer, grasps his sword, and looks about the area around him.











*OOC:*


Casting Bless, detect undead, detect evil and see invisible and watching the area about me.  I will insure to catch all the party members within the cone of those spells at one time or another during my wait for the scouts to get back. This is mostly to see if there are any hidden spys watching us.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 24, 2002)

On the way to the glade, Faysaran casts Greater Magic Fang on himself.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2002)

Nyovne  sails through the air and gracefully lands on the shadowy steed and proceeds to fall straight through it, plummeting towards the ground at an ever increasing speed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2002)

Sanstus grumbles and brings a healing spell to mind for when Nyovne lands.

OOC: If she takes significant damage from the fall Sanctus casts Heal on her


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2002)

[OOC- No need, make balance check (read description of my boots). And why the hell am I falling through...?]


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 24, 2002)

[Because the horse is magical and works for only 1 creature?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2002)

[But you can carry 190 pounds extra =] ]


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 24, 2002)

[there is a reason i didn't catch you, you know?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2002)

[ic ok, Init roll +22 T_________T ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2002)

Nyvonne falls to the ground the magic of the boots absorbing all but the slightest damage from the fall, which starts to heal almost instantly.

(4 hit points damage)

(2 points healed)


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 25, 2002)

Janos looks at the Quickling on the ground, and with a smile he says: "You still have a lot to learn about magic, little one."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 25, 2002)

After a gracefull landing the quickling grinns back.

<<Ah worth a try no>>


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 26, 2002)

"Let's move on before others notice us."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2002)

Sanctus follows whoever moves slowest, if noone moves slow enough for Sanctus to keep up with without too much effort he'll wait in the area they met the rakshasa.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 26, 2002)

Nyovne waits for the wizard to return with a direction in which the glade lays so he can take off and head for the area at quickling speed.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2002)

From the air the clearing in shadows is clearly visible, no light is reflected from there and the trees seem shadowy and dark. In the air disturbing giggles can be heard. And strange lights flash around.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 26, 2002)

Nyovne heads off towards the clearing after the wizard signalled and while heading off at full speed searing through the forest at amazing speed and grace and silence it seems that she doesnt even touch the ground.

As she glides through the undergrowth and leaps over the usual small tree or trunk she doesn't make a noise and as she skims trough the woods she hears the sounds and the lights.... She leaps into a tree and holds still for a moment and listens more carefully is she can make something out of the sounds, maybe familiar..? (Listen check).

<<hmmm fey she thinks to herself as a first impression after seeing the lights and the giggling and a few happy memmories frong a time long past spring in her mind and she smiles>>

She leaps out from the tree tumbling down a branch several feet across a clearing and as her displaced cloaked image dartles through the air she pulls her wits back together but she can't surpress the smile and the happy memmory of times before the great war.

As the bounces of the tree across the clearing she hits the ground and waits one sec (makes another listen check and spot) while her ears wave through the air on the night breeze and as she plucks a strand of hair out of her face she gets up again and set off at full speed again towards her destination. (hide and move silent active).


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 26, 2002)

Faysaran follows the quickling...just not as quickly.  He uses his echolocation to pick up whatever is nearby.  After seeing the lights and hearing the giggles, he tries to identify the fae in the circle.(knowledge: nature check)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2002)

The clearing itself is silent, no noise or light within and when Nyvonne tries to enter the glade she feels a deep unease and draws back and away from the glade, a deep sense of forbidding compelling her to go away from the glade submitting to this compulsion Nyvonne is driven away from the glade. The strange giggling and lights seem to flash and halt almost sympathetically.

Faysaran enters the glade without any impediment and the silence and lack of light seem eerie after its presence just outside.


The fey just outside seem to be of many types, but all of the Unseelie kindred
.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 27, 2002)

Mektos twiddles his thumbs and looks about in the clearing he was left in while the party left to go scout.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 27, 2002)

[OOC: Kal I get a aversion effect or somthing due to failed save..? Since I am a unseelie =] ]


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 27, 2002)

Faysaran looks around with eyes and ears and tries to pick up on anything in and around the grove.

OOC: What is the weather condition, light amount that normally gets in and thus is different here, time of day, etc?


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2002)

Nyvonne has no idea whats caused the compulsion to leave.

Faysaran, the glade is totally dark and silent, not a whit of light or noise is within , despite the moon in the sky above and the giggling flashing lights you know are outside.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 27, 2002)

[OOC: How far did I turn away from the glade? If I'm capable of returning I will attempt again and if that fails and I live through a second fail hehe or I can't attempt a return I'll investigate the fey outside of the glade so covertly as possible]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2002)

You turned away and cannot bring yourself to return to the glade.

The only things you can make out about the Unseelie are bright lights, laughter and auras of life energy.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 28, 2002)

After seeing everything there is to see, Faysaran will return to Nyovne.

"There's not much to see.  No light enters at all and its perfectly quiet.  Not the kind of place I would want to do a ceremony, but no one would see or hear anything if it was going on.  Why didnt you go in?  Have you talked to the fey?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 28, 2002)

"The fey seem to keep their distance hmmm... but they are of my kind so I could attempt a approach offcourse. ANd I don't know... I was walking towards the glade and .. I just had to get away from there don't know and I couldn't bring myself to turn around. There must be somekind of ward around it."

Nyovne leaps from the tree she was sitting in and sits down next to the wolf. 

"The place as you describe would seem a perfect place to operate from in secret and to perform certain things better left unseen to the common eye... It seems almost one hundred percent magical so lets summon one of the wizards or maybe you can see what you can fin out about its nature?"

She leaps onto her feet, throws back her long hair danggling infront of her deep purple eyes and looks at the druid again.

"So what you'd say. I go and try to talk to the fey and you search the glade again and investigate it's magical nature or we get back to the party and discuss what we've seen and retry from there?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 28, 2002)

"How about calling down the flying wizard while I take a run back to the group.  He can get a look at it while I get the rest of the group over here.  Then Xarindel can find a nice spot for teleporting in."

If Nyovne agrees, Faysaran will run back to the group.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 28, 2002)

Mektos notes Faysaran's return and comments, "You guys see anything of interest?"











*OOC:*


will travel with Faysaran to the rest of the party.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 28, 2002)

Nyovne agrees and heads off towards the Fey.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 28, 2002)

Valiance will go down to the glade as well.

<OoC- activating Blindsight>


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 28, 2002)

"I didn't see anything with my eyes or ears.  It was pitch black and totally quiet inside the grove.  Nyovne is talking with some fey and Janos should be looking over the magics of the grove right now.  It is the perfect place to do some dark rituals you don't want anyone to know about.  Let's get over there and start learning what we need to know."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2002)

A small ball of purplish glowing light darts around Nyvonne. In her mind she can hear it speak

<<Sister, what do you here?>>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 28, 2002)

<<I came here seeking the shadow, the whisper of evil left echoing in the glade. And wonder brought me here as to why fey of such beauty and song choose to abide at such place?>>


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 29, 2002)

Sanctus will follow Faysaran back, if there's no problems getting there he'll use:

spellcraft +21 
knowledge(religion) +23 
knowledge(arcana) +21 
knowledge(planes) +19 
knowledge(undead) +21

result: The Darkness is Supernatural in Origin, the unseelie like shadows,darkness and borderlines (these form gateways to Elsewhere), can be dispelled with 9th or greater light spells.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2002)

<<The Darkness is Home, the Gateway between here and Elsewhere. Shadow and Borders, the Edges between Worlds. And now home we cannot enter. Annoying." >>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 29, 2002)

Nyovne sits down and looks up at the dartling light again.

<<Yes the shadow and darkness are home, darkness covers, comforts and conceals. Darkness gives freedom, a fine Home indeed! But why can't you enter your home my sister, what prevents you to re-enter what you call home? Can I help you in anyway? And something has changed in the glade then is it not? What changed and again, can I help you?>>


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2002)

Another voice manifests in Nyvonne's head (this one seems far more angry than the other but still has regret):

<<Those who hold the Night dearer than the Shadow, have come here and taken home from us! Mighty magics arrayed by them against the fey kind! Cast out of home! These followers of the Endless Night! They corrupt our home with malice beyond our measure! Alas I fear you can do no more than we. Our mightiest managed to break the wards but they are gone now!   >>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 29, 2002)

Nyovne looks and as memmories flash through her mind, the images of voices screaming and the skies raining fire consume her for a moment and then she looks up again and 2 tears roll down her face which she quickly wipes away.

<<The dreaded followers of the eternal night, these culstist of Melkor... we seek them as well. I have friends nearby who are comming soon, we set out do drive the night from this glade and banish the evil from it so that the shadows and twilight may lay soft opon the glade once again. What can you tell me about these cultists, anything of use? Because they will come again tomorrow night and we shall move against them, swiftly and deadly if this oppertunity allows. >>

Nyovne suddenly cracks a faint smile and as the forest sounds whisper around and the faint fey singing continous her voice adds to the music as well as she speaks.

<<Sisters... am I correct in the assumption that you cannot enter the glade? That you are averted from it.. cannot even go near.. that you have the compulsion to leave and not come back for a while? I had the same experience when I tried to enter... but my friends.. they are of different kin and of fierce power in battle and in the arcane arts. They might help you out with this since they aren't obstructed by bloodline or race...>>

<<We share the same goal here, to rid the glade of the night and the evil that lurks there. And my friend, a druid of considerable power indeed has entered without problem and scouted it... the rest will soon follow I presume since he went to bring them here. And what happend to your most powerfull ones since you say they are gone now, defeat, destroyed, moved away?>>

She stands up again and behind the strokes of danging hair, you can see her eyes twinkling and sparkling like little stars as tears roll over her cheeks. She stands firm and pulls herself back together once more.

<<Please tell me anything that might aid us in our quest to drive the eternal night from this glade, so that we may bring a halt to their artivities and so that you, the fey, may return to it once again and be soothed by shadow and blessed twilight. We move against them tomorrow night so we must be swift if you can aid me in word or deed!>>


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 29, 2002)

Mektos arriving at the glade glances at the darkness, "Foul magics, I see have been used on this place." 

Glancing at the party he comments, "The cultists aren't going to be here until tommorrow night.  Should we purify this place tonight or set it up for an ambush?  I can do either if need be."


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 29, 2002)

I enter the glade on my phantom steed.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2002)

Janos enters the glade without difficulty. 

The voices flash in Nyvonne's mind<<

<<Fallen have the mighty, within they went are returned they have not. They were no match for the power against them. The Dark Ones are powerful a Fiend of Shadows, the Dead that will not sleep and a Druid of Twisted Nature are with them. Indeed that which hedges us out is an antipathy effect, seems to affect those of the Court of Shadows alone.    >>


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 29, 2002)

Lela touches her necklace and suddenly a beam of light shoots from her

[Miracle: Sunbeam]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2002)

A bright beam of light flashes into the glade where it disappears into the dark and silence.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 29, 2002)

"A *light* spell, my dear" Janos says, "would've worked. Why can't you just use daylight?"

Lela blushes and says: "I did give *light*, didn't it?"

She then requests another miracle for a Daylight spell to dispel the Darkness effect.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2002)

The spell flashes and the darkness is gone from the glade by the moonlight you can see a central stone surrounded by a ring of smaller rocks, and a scorched area where the sunbeam hit.

An anguished scream fills the mind of all present, hundreds of beings screaming in despair

<< 

NO! Home is Gone! Destroyed! Defilers! Sister, you have betrayed us, our home is GONE! GONE! The edges, the silence, the darkness, gone! Even the Night lovers did not do that! Our home! Lost!   >>


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

Ignoring the screams of the little beings, Janos walks over to the stones. He quickly casts a simple spell and stares at the stones intently.

[Detect Magic on the stones]


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

After a while, he turns away from the stones and cast a spell, without any obvious effects.

He then frowns, seems to be concentrating a little and then casts another spell.

When, again, there is no obvious effect, he lets out a scream of rage. His eyes shift from red to black almost instantly.

He takes a deep breath, seems to calm again (and his eyes shift back to red), and slowly, very carefully he starts another incantation.

When he finishes casting, he smiles.

He then speaks in a loud voice: "Fey! That you have been denied access to your "home" is only temporary. I know the effect can be restored. And I promise I will, if we are able to catch these Melkor worshippers. As a token of my good will, I have broken the spell that restricted your access to these stones."

"However, we first need information. Their numbers, the time of arrival, the order of arrival, whether or not most of the possess magic. And, er ...  maybe a little disguise, if you can fix it, since the lack of darkness and silence will let them know something's wrong immediately."

He then turns to his companions: "We face a great caster. Far greater than me or Xarindel. We must be very cautious if we want to survive an ambush..."

[Greater Dispel Magic, Greater Dispel Magic, Mordenkainens Disjunction]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2002)

<< Restored it can be! Yes, but not within a time even the elves would deem short. What is possible and what is achievable are different. This place is suitable as a Home, no longer. The Border is gone, it was here and we nurtured it and expanded it until we could cross and now it is gone! GONE! HOME IS GONE! Useless is the absence of the ward. If we were foolish we would attack you, but your power is obviously beyond ours. BUT EXPECT NO HELP! >>


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

Janos sighs

"Whatever, but if you're not helping, I don't have any use for you, and neither have you use for me, so this is where our ways part."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 30, 2002)

Mektos walks to the center of the site. Bends down and picks up a small rock. Hefts, it one time and begins to scibes something carefully in the dirt about the center of the circle.   After a few minutes he finishs an says a prayer over the area. 












*OOC:*


 Carefully scibes a Symbol of persuasion (LG) in the central stone (Set to go off if passed over by an evil creature, excludes all party members and Fey from effect) DC 30. Then casts Hallow (LG) (Attached Darkness) )


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 30, 2002)

With a scream and envelloped in purple light Nyovne crashes down from a gigantic leap just several feet away from the wizard.
She gets up from her knees and she radiates a burning sensation of anger.

'WHAT THE HELL WEREN'T YOU THINKING? AND THEN THEY USED TO TELL ME WIZARDS ARE CALCULATING AND CAREFULL SINCE THEIR SO CALLED "ART" IS A VERY SUBTLE THING. WELL MISTER LIFE AND HOMES ARE AS WELL AND IT SEEMS THEY WERE REALLY REALLY WRONG ABOUT WIZARDS BEING CAREFULL AND CALCULATING YOU ARROGANT AND SELFISH BASTERD. LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE WITH YOUR RASH AND OVERHASTED ACTIONS. I WAS OUT TO TALK WITH THE FEY AND THEY WERE KIND AND HELPFULL AND THEY TOLD ME WHAT WE NEEDED TO KNOW AND YOU ARE TOO LAME TO WAIT FOR A FEW MINS SO THE DRUID AND I CAN TELL OUR FINDINGS? NOW LOOK LOOK LOOOOK AGAIN WHAT YOU'VE DONE. WHAT THE HELL WEREN'T YOU THINKING? THEY'VE SHOWN NOTHING BUT COMPASSION AND HAVE BEEN HELPFULL AND THIS IS HOW WE, NO YOU REPAY THEM? YOU SELFISH UNCALCULATING INGRATE."

After giving the wizard a look of real anger her beautifull face has contorted to a guise of malice.  She turns around and runs to the fey and there she falls down on her knees, feeling nothing but grief for her kin and anger for the selfish and overhasted actions of the wizard but overall just a sense of helplessness and shame. Helplessness because she can't help the fey now, and shame for letting this be possible to happen.

As she sits on her knees the tears won't come though she grieves greatly for the loss of the fey home, she knows as no other what is is to lose you precious home, the soothing blanket of twilight and shadow, the beauty of silence and song becomming one. 

"I'm... sorry... I wish there was something I could do... please.. forgive me for failing you.."

She heeps looking down at the ground, she doesn't dare and face the fey.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

With loathing in his voice, Janos speaks: "My, my, the poor little Quickling is angry. If I recall correctly, I was in the air *quite* some time, so you actually did have a chance to talk. That you waited was not my fault. That you did not stop my companion from dispelling the darkness, even though you *knew* she was going to do that, is not my fault. Doing nothing, too, can make you partner in crime, you know."

"And neither I, nor Lela, intended to destroy the access to their home in the first place. It's unfortunate that this has happened, to say the least, but we have a mission, and for that mission, it was imperative that the darkness was dispelled."

Janos walks over the Nyovne and stands in front of her, looking down. And whispers: "AND, little girl, next time you think you have the right to tell me off" Janos' eyes grow dangerously black "either keep things in perspective or have the will to back up your words..."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 30, 2002)

"Well you arogant arcanist, I have been speaking all that time so don't tell me I've waited and don't speak about things you have no knowledge of. And how should I stop someone from dispelling when I'm not even around and HOW THE NINE HELLS SHOULD I'VE KNOWN THAT SHE WAS GONNA DO THAT? I ain't a friggin telepath you twat."

After spitting on the ground.

"Well you didn't intend but you should have known, you most surely ain't that smart as you brag about if you didn't reckon with this. And it wasn't imparative to dispell it, surpress would have sufficed and other ways most surely would have been possible."

"And for that faint threat of yours, I'm telling you off when ever I feel like it and you better start accepting that you behaved rash and foolish and way overhasted and your so called genius intellect didn't serve you well there. So you are FLAWED and as arrogant as ever. And I've got the will to back up everything but what should I back up that I said? You are making things up wizard and it seems that since I would just evade the confrontation that I'm smarter then you that you would suspect that I would face you off. Now shut up and actually use that so called genius intellect for a change or I'll start to doubt it's actually there. You act as rashly as the common orc with it's new toy and I'm sure you are above that."

As she turns around and walks to the fey. (insert piece of tekst from my previous post)

"Bag of hot air, get your wits together and try and be usefull and overthink something for a change, with that kinda attitude I wonder how you ever got this old. ow and before I forget I suggest you appologise for a start and show that at least you have some manners and pay some respect about that STUPID and selfless "mistake" of yours."


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

"Congratulations, little, hot tempered Quickling, you just got me angry. Do not push you luck any further, or else I might mix up my priorities..."

"And I will not apologize. Any of you could've stopped me. None of you did. This is what happens. And there is no need for petty namecalling. Accept the concequences, or ask our Chronomancer to go back in time to save the day. He surely must've prepared such a spell."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 30, 2002)

As she continues to walk away towards the fey.

"I'll push whatever I have to and you do what you must but it it's just sad to see such intellect go to waist on such a impulsive and rash wizard, if you want to prevent more troubles like this I suggest you think and use your brain next time before you act and look beyond the first step for a change, like I said don't know how you got this old in such a world this way."

And she walks to the fey to finally say what she wanted to say for 2 posts now 

[OOC- That wasn't quite a 40 int action.. and don't give me the crap that I could have stopped you since I was far away talking to fey and I don't have spellcraft and I can't dispell or anything and who says I'm even on the same side of the glade. So stop the bull, you cast it and had absolutely no idea of the consequences so there goes the IC 40 int ]


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

[FYI: OOC I do NOT possess 40 INT, so it's a little hard to know what someone more than double your int is thinking...kal should've stopped me, so take your ooc anger out on him]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2002)

<<Do not mourn sister there is nothing you could do. This place is home , no more. We shall go from here. There are other borders and edges. One final thing, 'ware the Lurker Outside. We will remember your companion for a LONG time. >>


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 30, 2002)

Valiance, not really into the magical stuff, just stands back and keeps looking for possible scouts, spies or anything out of the abnormal.


[OoC- Come on guys, quit it. Janos, you did the action, you're to blame. Noone should stop you, you should be able to see the consequences. If you don't, your character doesn't either. Simple as that. TFO, you've made yourself clear about being unhappy with his action. Now just drop it. Lets keep this game a bit more fun than just going over and over in OoC discussions about what someone should or shouldn't have done.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2002)

Sanctus walks over to Nyovne and places a hand on her shoulder, "Aye, it seems they have friends who'll take them in, not many worries there. From what I can tell the darkness can be recreated but it was made through arcane magic which bars me from making it myself. I guess whats left is trying to make the place look as though," Sanctus pauses, Nyovne can hear him grind his teeth in anger, "Janos didn't come charging in and dispel the Unseelie's homes and the cult's cover of darkness."

Sanctus mumbles to himself, "Bah, undead, he's left the grey zone, and I know who's side he's on now."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2002)

Xarindel eyes Janos warily, then quietly but pointfully, says, "You have caused alot of trouble today, it is not easy to rectify such a situation, and I do not like to use the gifts that I have been granted with as much eagerness as you have shown.  I will try my best though, the consequences maybe more harsh-I pray that this will change for the better."

With that, Xarindel mouths a silent prayer before stepping into the edges of time.

***
Just before the departure of the group on its way to the glade, as Xarindel is about to teleport everyone there, he excludes Janos from the area of affect, "This is for your own good,"  The elf wizard says to Janos, "You are needed here most, only ill can come if you follow us now, I will send for you when the time is right."  With that, Xarindel and the rest, excluding Janos, his cohort, and his construct-dissipate into the glade...

***
As Xarindel crosses back into the present, he wonders if he's made the right decision.

(Xarindel casts Paradox)


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

As the rest of his group disappear and Janos, Lela and Megaira are still in the tavern, he wonders why he, of all people, should be excluded from a mission of vengance...it doesn't make any sense. He was the best, he always had ways left to escape, he could kill a person in ten ways and still have ideas...it really didn't make any sense...

Janos walks over to the barkeep: "Hello goodman. I heard you had some information about a strange place where a cult is supposed to meet tomorrow. Could you give me any specific information about it? Like, how is it called, are there any landmarks there or a certain distance from a city. I am willing to pay you well ... very well."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2002)

The barkeep looks puzzled

"What in the Silver Flame's name are you talking about ? "


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

"Case of mistaken indentity, I guess"

He throws the man a platinum piece.

"Thanks for your time anyway."

He then goes to his room.

Once in his room, he speaks a few words, makes a gesture and disappears. The next thing can only be heard, and then, there is complete silence...

At the eastern side of the city, a soft noice can be heard, of very thin, very light metal clashing with itself and some footprints appear in the mud. After some more spoken words, the footprints start to disappear.

[improved invisibility, dimension door, fly]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

[OOC: Is this before or after the raksha? I think before...? If so I'd say Kal.. let's do that again hehe]


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

[This is indeed before your encounter with the Rahk]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2002)

Rewind back to just after the wood elf greeted you.

(Hmm, me thinks I need to be a lot more harsh on chronomancy, this is ridiculous, slowing and annoying)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2002)

Sanctus mumbles something and makes a few slight gestures, the wood elf arouses his suspicion.

[oocSanctus casts True Seeing[/ooc]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2002)

Under Sanctus's gaze the wood elf becomes hazy and transparent and a tall tiger-headed man stands there, he radiates no alignment aura.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 1, 2002)

Janos, visible again, leaves that part of the city and moves to a bank.

"I'd like to withdraw some money."

Some minutes later, he walks away with a small chest under his arm, back to the tavern.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2002)

"Aye, a Rakshasa, why are you here? I assume you remained behind to wait for the poor bard's friends," Sanctus says scornfully, "I assure you there's a lot more of us now, and we're here to reak vengeance upon the killers of our companion."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2002)

"Hmmm, So you can see me can you little dwarf? My there are a lot of you. Now then what vengeance are you talking about? Within the last 24 hours, I've done no harm to any who have not harmed me.  "


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 1, 2002)

[*cough*Deja Vu*cough*]


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 2, 2002)

[hmm...Once again...with feeling!]

Faysaran goes over to check out the area where the bard was[again] and attempts to find the direction the killers went.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2002)

Sanctus is not happy.

"Look, you'd be casually hanging around in this vicinity for what better reason than to make sure that the bard didn't have inquisitive friends who would look into his disappearance. I'm incredibly sure a creature of your power would have better things to do in a forest than casually lean on a tree, surely someone of your nature would be out hunting. You cannot fool me Rakshasa, your behaviour doesn't add up," Sanctus growls.









*OOC:*


sense motive +14


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2002)

The Rahksahshsa chuckles as it warps back to its true form, (Sanctus can clearly see it as a Rahkshasha and this is assumed from now)

"The Bard attacked me before I did even minor harm to him. Wolf, cease your pointless sniffling. It will lead only to me. If you wish to raise him in any means available to you be my guest. While he was weak there does seem to be enough of you to prove a useful aid to me if you would. I can perhaps grant you some minor reimbursement and a travelling companion for your aid. Now I know that you are all disgusted with my evil nature and blah blah. But I assure you my favour will lead to as much good for you as it will benefit me. "


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 4, 2002)

"As you admit to being evil, I in no way can aid you in your plans. If you choose to give us information that leads us to the destruction of the Melkor cult then, so be it.  If I am to meet you on a battle field and I die trying to kill you that is the nature of life.  As to your giving me a companion, I can neither trust nor accept such a gift.", with that Mektos flies into the air about 30 yards up and circles the scene.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 5, 2002)

Xarindel, tell me, in your scrying, who struck the first blow, Ilalielthin or this Rakshasa?


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 5, 2002)

At the comment of the Rakh, the wolf sits back and howls.  When he stops his claws and fangs are longer and sharper.

(greater magic fang)


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 5, 2002)

Mektos cast a spell on his sword as he flies about over the scene.











*OOC:*


 Bless weapon cast on my longsword


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 6, 2002)

"Fine, attack me, I really don't care. But its far from in your best interests. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 7, 2002)

"Snarl, growl, gruff, ah heck...We're not planning to attack you just yet...although you might want to say something to appease the paladins if you even want to begin to think we'll work for you.  What do you have planned for us to accomplish and how will it benefit the common good far more than it benefits you and whatever evil plots you have?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 7, 2002)

" How about a chance to thwart to fiends who hover just below the rank of Demon Lord or Duke of Hell ?   Or to rid the world of cults dedicated to Melkor (here Faysaran's armour thrums), Orcus or Lolth ? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2002)

"Well Orcus, and the others to a lesser extent, need their heads smacked well into their ribcages," Sanctus says, "I believe you have piqued my interest."

Nonetheless Sanctus has a firm grip on his morning star.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2002)

a

lol ed up here =]


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 7, 2002)

"Indeed, the crimes needing retribution of three cults such as those, and of these mentioned demons and devils very likely outweigh yours.  Which, to the best of my knowledge, was returning an attack from the late bard.  Speak on then, Rakshasa, but know this, if I am ever to learn of crimes of your own, I will be returning to exact vengeance."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2002)

" I thought that might catch your interest. Now, since I know quiet a lot and I doubt you want to hear it all, not to mention one of the mightier fiends might sense my presence here, I suggest you tell me exactly what you wish to know"


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 8, 2002)

"I ask for five things: names, places, times, crimes, and plans.  Basically I request you answer five questions for each group.

What are the names of the leader and any other important figures?

Where do they meet?

When do they meet?

What have they done?

What will they do?

Of course, if you would be so kind as to drop any magical defences you may have against my discern lies spell, we could be sure that you tell the truth."

<Casts Discern Lies>


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2002)

"Direct and to the point, I approve. The fiends are led only by themselves, and whatever missions their masters gave them, The Knight of Baator is called the Ruby Knight or the Grim Flame, anymore about him you can learn for yourselves. The Herald of the Abyss calls himself, Incadus, The Flaming Doom. The Fiends  try to manipulate at least one of the groups into getting the secret so that they can eliminate the group and ...... well I'm sure you can guess. Though I doubt they'll work together after their goal is met. 

Now as to the Cults, all  I know is that the Cults of Orcus and Lolth have infiltrated a city, and they hide amidst the populace. If you cannot guess what Cultists of the Demon Prince of Undead or the Demon Queen of Spiders do then I pity you.

The Cult of Melkor, meet in a Glade near here, it should be visible from the air I suppose, what have they done ? Well lets see, they have been responsible for some mysterious deaths, they will probably try and revive the Red Doom if they succeed, of course its quiet possible that the Great Fiends would step in and take the magic for themselves, a world ruled either by the Blood War magnified a thousand fold, the Chaotic Slaughter of the Tanari or the Dreariness of Slavery to the Baatezzu. As far as I know they meet tomorrow night. I have heard that Melkor has sent a Fiend of his own along to aid his cultists, a Fiend of Fire and Shadow, a mighty foe to be sure, but no match for the Heralds of Hell and the Abyss, do not confuse it with them."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 8, 2002)

"Indeed, my friend was the first to attack...although he shot a single arrow which would not be able to do any harm to you,"  Xarindel says to the Raksasha, "You killed him needlessly."  The elf looks at the Raksasha as if looking for an answer as to why.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2002)

" What cannot do lasting harm, can still sting. And how do you know what can and cannot harm me? No creature of your power could know that without first hand experience and I haven't met you before. Unless, ahhhhhh, so you are a Chronomancer. How amusing. Those that attack me cannot be ignored, a slight must be repayed that is our way."


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 8, 2002)

"In what way does this glade stand out?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 8, 2002)

Nyovne sitting on a treetrunk keeps on miling with her access pads and tries to get satelite surveilance acces but as it keeps failing she's getting slightly annoyed.

"Ack, curse this tech forsaken piece of rock."

And she just keeps trying.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 9, 2002)

"Its dark, as I have heard , no light enters therein. "

"Now then I think thats all the information you need. So I'll bring in your travelling companion and depart."

The Rahkshasha gestures and vanishes, and an instant later a Storm Giant appears.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 9, 2002)

(ooc:last post for me...then I'm taking a few week hiatus due to moving)

Faysaran nods, shifts into an air elemental and goes to find the grove.  When he gets there he goes back and guides the party to the grove.

(Run by Kal until I return)


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 9, 2002)

"Bah, a traveling companion given by a rakshasa?  I better cast dispel evil on him to clear up his mind alittle.", Mektos says as he casts a spell on the giant. 









*OOC:*


 Will cast dispel evil on giant. [\ooc]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Sep 9, 2002)

*Zizzyzazu*

Zizzy dismounts from his cycle, standing at the edge of the glade, watching with a bit of confusion...  << I'm not a creature of the Fey, Nyovne.  This is all beyond me.  Tell me - What's going on, exactly? >>

(OOC:  I've been a jerk, and been ignoring the game - It felt like it was going to die and it did for a while, and it seems to have been ressurected.  Could anyone fill me in on what I've missed?)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

[OOC: You are currently looking down upon a slightly irritated Fey who is asking you to take her onto the back of you bike and up into the air so you can scout for the glade and investigate it  Among the way she might be able to fill you in OOC  /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

[OOC: Care to open up a new thread? After 9 pages they aren't shown anymore behind the thread so it would be easier or do we do that after we scouted the glade or just not at all  /OOC]


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 10, 2002)

Traal will follow DW as best he can.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2002)

Sanctus waits until the glade is located, but in that time gives the Storm Giant a scrutinizing eye, probing for any evidence of him being evil.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 10, 2002)

Mektos chooses to go scout the glade with the rest of the party. He will maintain his flight and move along as quietly as he can.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2002)

The Glade is dark and shadowy with the balls of light moving around slowly everything  as before.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

[OOC: Anab ur going in or I'm gonna have to go myself?;p)


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 11, 2002)

[You can't go in silly]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

[OOC: GOin in also means moving closer to something since I can't remember posting I was heading to the glade I suppose that is what I mean *G* SIlly /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

[OOC: Anab.. Jerking again /OOC]

***BMP***


----------



## Anabstercorian (Sep 12, 2002)

Zizzy sighs and rolls his eyes.  << If you insist, wee Nyovne.  Hop on - You'll have to direct me there. >>  He whips the lightcycle in to existence, and steps on, waiting for you to join him there before roaring off with a shivery hum.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2002)

Santus sits on a rock and twiddles his thumbs, humming an old dwarven drinking tune from his home town.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 13, 2002)

Those of you going to the glade arrive there and find the scene as described above, excpet that the globes of light have disappeared and utter silence fills the area.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 13, 2002)

Traal checks around for any evidence of said cult meetings, as well as looking for anything dangerous.  (Seach +52, Spot +61)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 14, 2002)

Traal hears and sees nothing unusual, there is a distinct feel of _ something _ in the area though.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 14, 2002)

Lowering his voice to a whisper just loud enough to be heard, Traal turns to his friends "I sense, something.  What it's nature is I'm not sure, but be careful."  And casts Detect Evil, concentrating for 3 rounds in each of the four directions.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 14, 2002)

There is something of Overwhelming Evil somewhere in the darkness.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2002)

Sanctus stops twiddling his thumbs and starts reading the litanies engraved in his armour, though he's already memorised them he needs to do something while waiting for someone to come back and get him.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 15, 2002)

Be on your guard! I sense something of incredible evil in this darkness.  <casts invisibility sphere (self only), brings up protective aura (free action), and flies up 10 feet>


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 15, 2002)

Mektos looking at the darkness of the glade cast a few spells. He begins to glow as if he is a torch, then an eiree blue flame appears about his body.  He then enters into the darkness. 











*OOC:*



Mektos cast the following spells. In order Delay poison (paladin(pal9, 9 hours), Protection from Evil(Clr 18, 18 min), Holy aura(clr 18, 18-(2) rnds), Aura of Glory (pal 9, ntl-MoF), Resist Elements fire (Pal 9, 9 min), Fire Shield (cold, pal 9, 9-(1) rounds ), Detect Undead (pal 9, concentration).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2002)

Sanctus becomes bored and stands up. He concentrates for a moment and pinpoints the location of the rest of the party before walking briskly in that direction.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2002)

(Macbrea would you mind noting which class/racial ability each effect came from? Its kinda useful for Duration/Dispelling and such. )


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 17, 2002)

Traal casts Holy Aura, and follows Mektos into the darkness, holding Fang, ready for action.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 17, 2002)

(altered it to have the OOC duration and caster levels of my spell within there.  Pal 9 means Paladin 9th level caster,  Cleric 18 represents, a spell like ability cast at 18th level. Which is my caster level for those abilities. 

It should also be noted that, I give off a 10ft glow of light from one spell and am equivalent to a torch for another one.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2002)

As Mektos enters the darkness  (which remains dark despite the light brought within) he feels baneful magic directed towards him as each of his spells wink out of existance.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 19, 2002)

Sanctus feels the Status spell he had cast on Mektos disappear from his mind.

Traal feels his Holy Aura removed by hostile magic.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 19, 2002)

[Time for some backup?  Have fun guys ...]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 20, 2002)

[OOC: SHoo Shoo!/OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 20, 2002)

As Santcus approaches the party at a walking pace he notices Mektos disappear from his mind. An eyebrow raises under his helmet and he picks up his pace to a run.

"Aye, this is not good," he says to himself as he clumsily dodges stumps and rocks, his morningstar gripped firmly in his fist.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 20, 2002)

Mektos noticing that his spells are dropping will bend down and touch the ground.  He will cast  couple of spells in quick succession. 










*OOC:*


 Symbol of Persuasion (lawful good cleric 18, immediate will save DC 26 plus 1 save per round for 10 minutes, 60ft radius or be lawful good 1d20x10 minutes, I will exclude the druid only), second spell is detect evil.

Also, have I been touched? Dispel good/law is touch only.  Assuming the person could greater dispel at will they should go through my 8th level spells fairly easily, though. But 11+casterlevel (max 10) is alittle tougher with regular dispel.  Can I get a spellcraft (+11) check to figure out what was cast at me?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 20, 2002)

Mektos scribes his symbol on the ground and identifies the effect as greater dispelling. Mektos then casts Detect Evil and immediately senses the presence of evil. As he does so the symbol he just drew winks out. 

And is suddenly aware of a presence in the darkness as what seems like a rather large axe comes crashing into him and he feels burning fire and dark and unholy enchantments sear his flesh, (64 Hit Points of Damage, System Shock Passed). However the assault does not quiet cease as another blow of unholy fire crashes into Mektos (62 HP of Damage,System Shock Passed) and then a third blow (63 HP of Damage, System Shock Passed) and a final fourth blow  (54 points of damage, System Shock Passed), which drops Mektos to the ground. (-27 Hit Points).

Traal's keen senses detect the movement in the darkness and he now has a rough idea of the location of the whatever it is (you know which square its in but it has 100% Concealment). Unfortunately Traal is suddenly beset by a cloud of fire that sears his flesh and darkness that assails his mind. But Traal's Divine Grace allows him to shrug off the burning flames and the gibbering shadowy images that invade his mind.



Sanctus hurries along towards the glade, he has another 10 minutes of travel before he arrives.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 21, 2002)

(OOC: the darkvision 60ft doesn't help me see? /ooc)

Traal activates Hunter's Mercy from Fang a moment before drawing upon his rifle's haste power.  When he has the chance, Traal fires a rapid-shot assisted burst at the axe-wielding attacker (+44/+44/+44/+39/+34/+29; 1d12 + 1d6 (elemental: lightning) + 2d8 (searing light, 4d6 vs: undead, 4d8 vs: undead creatures vunerable to sunlight, +2d6 vs: constructs) + 2; first shot auto-threat if hits) and flies up another 5 feet (putting him 15ft off of the ground).


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 21, 2002)

(OOC- Nope the Darkvision is totally useless)

Traal hears two of his volley of bullets thud home but the shadow makes no sound. 

Ok everyone Initiative as follows
In order from first to last
Traal 12 +24 - 36
Xarindel 19+17 - 36
Mektos 17+9 - 26 (If Revived/Ressurected etc)
(Unknown) ?+? -26
Nyvonne 2 +22 -24
Valience  15 + 5 -20 
Zizz 8+8 - 16
 Ramus 7+6 - 13
Faysaran 4 +7 -11
Yogi  9 +2 -11
Oberion -   1+6 - 7
Arkin  1 + 3 - 4
Valience's Cohort 2+2 - 4 

Characters not here. 
Lela 19+1 - 20
Janos   6+1 - 7
Sanctus 2+ 1 - 3 (99 Rounds Away)
Present location is straight after Traal's Initiative.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2002)

Sanctus finds his running far too slow and casts wind walk.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 21, 2002)

Sanctus 8 Rounds Away


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 21, 2002)

Valiance, activating the magic from his goggles to make extreme use of his senses. He notices something like fire on the very extreme of his radius. 

"Begone, you evil creature... Back to the Hells where you came from!"

Letting his emotions take total control of him, Valiance goes into his barbarian's Rage. 

<OoC AC36, HP368, Blindsight used 16 Hours>

"Graf, assist me!"

<OoC Graf (cohort) will start his Inspire Greatness on Valiance on his turn>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 21, 2002)

Nyovne hears the shout down in the darkness as she flies overhead on the back of Zizz's cycle. Quickly she taps the Illithid on the back and she leaps off the back of the cycle. 

Plummeting several hundred feet down into the darkness that awaits her... (while falling activating displacement and all the other goodies and drawing both daggers, u decide how far from the action I drop, have 60ft blindsight active and I'm naturally invisible if anyone is looking with non blindsight or is looking with fiend or demon ability to see through magical darkness.)

[OOC: now to figure out how to stay in the glade with the aversion thing active /OOC]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 22, 2002)

Xarindel mutters in elvish, "Why must I pervert time so quickly, every time it seems I must use it or see friends be hurt.."  He channels power into his following words, which are incomprehensible, while reaching out seemingly with an invisible hand to his companions.

(Xarindel casts Mass Teleport on Valience, Valience's cohort, Ramus, Faysaran, and Oberion, getting them within a 5 ft. radius of himself)

Xarindel then says another, lengthy incantation-unlocking the words of one of the most potent chronomancy spells as he lifts up a large glass sphere with a shimmering diamond of perfect beauty within it.  As the chronomancer speaks the last word of his spell, the globe starts to glow and then shatters along with the diamond into millions of pieces, and then something strange happens...everyone outside the effect of Xarindel's spell stop-frozen in time...

"We don't have much time, our friends are in trouble and I've had to cast one of my most powerful spells...Ramus and I will supply some spells to help dispel and see through this darkness, if you can help do the same...but what you must not do is move away from here or the spell will end.  I ask you to prepare yourself for battle so that you may act more quickly than our opponents, and then ready yourselves to step back into the timestream at the appropriate moment, for it is crucial."

(Xarindel casts Temporal Shell, DC for Magic Manager is 19 to cast another spell, if possible Xarindel will follow up by Mass Hasting all allies within range -not just in the temporal shell, DC increases to 25, if possible, Xarindel then casts Greater Magic Weapon on his intelligent staff, Zyrthoksis)

OOC-suggesting anyone with True Sight available to cast it, or whoever can dispel the darkness, also asking everyone to refocus their initaitives then delay them again so that when they step back in time they can act before our unknown opponents can.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 22, 2002)

(Time Shell Duration 5 rounds)

Mass Haste is cast successfuly on everyone except Sanctus,Mektos,Janos,Lela,Traal, (Unknown),Nyvonne and Zizzy.

The Staff is successfully Greater Magic Weaponed.

Ok everyone just post your 5 rounds of free actions if the Temporal Shell includes you.  Xarindel you have another 4 rounds.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 22, 2002)

Valiance looks deep within himself, keeping his strenght to himself, waiting for his power to burst. He awaits the removal of the timeshell, untill he can attack this fearful enemy. 

<Valiance refocusses, rage -5 rounds>

Graf picks up his guitar, making a pleasing sound. First, he focusses his play on the whole group, playing some nice melodies, inspiring his group. Then he turns to Valiance, puts down his guitar and draws his mircophone, playing another song specially for him.

<Graf plays inspire courage on the party (round 4), playing inspire courage on Valiance (round 5)>


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 22, 2002)

Those not in the Temporal Shell may declare this rounds actions.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 22, 2002)

I fall.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 22, 2002)

If he can determine the location of the attacker, Traal will use a full round attack with rapid-shot, atacking again on his haste action.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 22, 2002)

Round 1: Xarindel Cast Temporal Shell
               Nyvonne: Fall
  Peudo-Round 1
  Pseudo-Round 2
  Pseudo-Round 3
  Pseudo Round 4
  Pseudo Round 5 Valience Rage


Round 2 Traal:Full Round + Attack
              Sanctus: 7 Rounds Away


----------



## Anabstercorian (Sep 23, 2002)

*Dive!*

Zizzyzazu spirals downward along with Nyovne, drawing his rifle.  At the last moment he yanks himself parallel to the ground and whips the cycle back in to storage, rolling along the ground in a heap until he comes to a stop, in a firing position, next to the others.  << What's going on?  Show me what to kill. >>

MEV: Dive!

Standard Action: Roll!

Edit: Back to Zizzy, sorry about that.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 23, 2002)

/me Awards Anabstercorian 1000 XP for style. 

/me then points out that Anab is a tad higher level than Zizzy.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 23, 2002)

[LOL!!! Can I now take over Anab's Domain? ]


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 23, 2002)

<<Mektos's soul screams in utter hatred!>>


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 25, 2002)

Sollir, as of this post youhave 24 hours to declare your 4 rounds of actions, or I wll declare them forfeit and use a random dice program and a neato list of stupid things to do to pick them for you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 26, 2002)

Round 1-Ramus refocuses, casts true seeing on himself (haste action), caster level 20
Round 2-Xarindel Refocuses, Ramus casts True Seeing Velience (caster level 20) and if possible, attempts to Greater Dispel (target) in the very middle of the darkness if possible (dispel check 1d20+22).
Round 3-Xarindel casts Melee Manager (caster level 23rd) on Velience and then Arkin (Magic Manager), Ramus attempts to throw 2 more Greater dispels in the very center of the darkness if possible (dispel check 1d20+22).
Round 4-Xarindel waits, Ramus casts a Wall of Iron spell inbetween Traal and the creature they're facing if possible-at whatever size seems appropriate to block the creature from Traal.
Round 5-Xarindel readies an action to hurl as many magic missiles with magic manager as possible at the opposing spellcaster if he is revealed by the darkness being dispelled (hopefully), Ramus readies an action to counterspell the opposing spellcaster (although if the other attacker casts a spell, he has the right to counterspell with his Reactive Counterspell feat).


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 26, 2002)

New Initiatives:
Xarindel 20+17 - 37
Traal 12 +24 - 36
Faysaran 20 +7 -27
Oberion - 20+6 - 26
Mektos 17+9 - 26 (If Revived/Ressurected etc)
Ramus 20+6 - 26
(Unknown) ?+? -26
Valience 20 + 5 -25 
Nyvonne 2 +22 -24
Yogi 20 +2 -22
Valience's Cohort 20+2 - 22
Zizz 8+8 - 16
Arkin 1 + 3 - 4


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 26, 2002)

Faysaran,Yogi and Oberion all refocus and

Yogi
Waits x4

Faysaran
True Seeing (self)
Summon Nature's Ally 9 (Elder Air Elemental)
Greater Magic Fang (Yogi)
Elemental Immunity (Fire) (Yogi)

Oberion (if you are around you can nay say these)
REFOCUS
Activate Wings of Flying


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 26, 2002)

The True Seeing takes effect and inside the darkness is a 32' towering being of fire and shadow. It brandishes a huge axe in quiet a menacing fashion, its outline seems blurred and shadowed.

The dispels have no effect on the darkness.

A thin wall 40 feet high and 25 feet long appears between Traal and the creature. (2.5 Inches thick)

Nyvonne hits the ground and takes 3 points of damage.

Zizzyzazu is ready to attack.

Arkin would yo be a nice giant and declare an action  ? You too have 24 hours in which to respond.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Help!*

Zizzy curses!  << I can't see anything!  Throw out some Daylights or get me a True Seeing so I know what to kill! >>


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 27, 2002)

(No action posted by Arkin in 24 horus so his turn is forfeit) 

Arkin reverts to Giant Form and Activates his boots and then moves up 60 ft. 

New Turn, Xarindel is first, followed by Traal's action that he earlier declared. 

(Sollir needs to post, then me, then everyone else, assuming Oberion doesn't turn up.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 27, 2002)

The 24 hour rule applies to all combat from now on, if you don't post within 24 hours of the round starting I decide for you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 28, 2002)

Ramus relates the info back to the group, "This doesn't look good, all I can see is a large creature composed of flame and darkness, about 50' from us...what's worse, Mektos has fallen though I'm not sure if he's dead or not...The creature also seems to have some sort of displacement effect cast upon him as well, but I'm not sure...let me get a better look."

Xarindel nods towards his friend and looks toward the outer rim of the darkness, ready to cast a barrage of spells at the mysterious opponent.

-----

Xarindel readies an action to hurl a barrage of magic missiles at whatever opponent becomes visible from the darkness. (using magic manager and his innate ability to cast magic missile)

Ramus readies to counterspell any spells that the 32' pillar of Shadow may cast, Ramus already tries to identify the creature: Knowledge (The Planes) +30.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

Ramus peers into the darkness, but he's never heard of such a creature as this before. Exceot for what the Rahkshasha said about a fiend of fire and shadows. 

Traal flys up and unloads his cartridge into the strange shadow. (Partial Action- Fly Up,FRA - Full Attack). Traal once more hears three of his bullets strike the creature but only two make the sound of a clear hit, but the shadow still doesn't seem to notice.

Faysaren casts Natures Avatar on Yogi.  

Oberion takes too the Air and waits above the darkness for an opportunity to strike.  

The Shadow Fire Cloud that had engulfed Traal moves off him and flys from the circle enclosing Ramus inside it, the Incantrix screams as the fire sears his flesh and life force both  but he fights of the gibbering shadows avoiding any damge to his psyche. (Ramus takes 2 points of constitution damage (16 Effective Constitution and loses 17 Hit Points). 

Traal suddenly finds the air in front of himself occupied and hears the swish of a huge axe flying through the air towards him, the first blow of the axe strikes home and traal feels the unholy fire bte into his flesh, but his natural resistance to fire saves him from some of the biting flames (54 Hit Points of Damage), the second blow strikes home with the same biting flames wearing away at Traals fire resistance (46 Hit Points of Damage), the third blow resonates with thunderous power as it strikes home cleaving Traal almost  in half and bathing his body in a ferocious wave of fire and unholy energy (Crit, 168 Hit Points of Damage), the axe strikes Traals body a fourth and final time for no other reason than the sheer joy of harming the celestial in all likelihood, this time the flames overcome Traal's waning fire resistance and inflict some minor burns on his body  (66 Hit Points of Damage).(Traal is on -164 Hit Points).

Ramus sees Traal fall through the darkness to the ground below him, his body cut almost into two pieces by the ferocious axe cut.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 28, 2002)

Kal, not that it probably matters much right now, but did you remember the +4 deflection bonus to AC against evil creatures that my protective aura provides? (just double checking, the attacks should have been against AC 58, unless i was flatfooted)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

(OOC- Gah, I haven't posted the Greater Dispelling the fiend targeted on you before it attacked. )

This line belongs in between the cloud on Ramus and the Appearance in front of Traal:

Traal feels baneful magic wash over him and dispel his defenses and his holy aura.

(OOC= Even with the extra 8 it wouldn't have made any real difference (Woulda negated the confirmation of the critical threat, but there still would been enough damage for a kill.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

(Having remembered that Sanctus cast Status and that the Greater Dispelling didn't take it out, stupid 9.)

Sanctus feels Traals death.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 28, 2002)

Valiance peering into the darkness screams as he sees his ally drop to the floor.  He flies up to the giant, taking a slice in the flight. Entering the cloud surrounding the creature, he gets another burn. But reaching his fearful opponent, he hacks away, fully releasing his anger on the shadowlike being. Seeing his first 2 attempts fail miserably, he then hits the creature. And again, for a mere 5 hits. The damage inflicted on the creature is easily seen, as the both the normal damage from Valiance as well as the Holy damage from his sabres cut through the thing. 

"Begone foul creature. Back to where you came from!"

(OoC: Valiance to 348/407 hp, Wisdom -2 for Wis18)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

Valiance gets a nasty shock when all the physical damage instantly heals over and a very small part of the holy burns start to heal. 

Yogi moves forward into the darkness, picks up Mektos and retreats out of the darkness, finishing 20' feet out of the darkness and 15' away from the small cluster of people around Xarindel.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

Nyvonne makes haste to exit the glade after her landing,  running at full speed out of the area. 

Faysaran's summoned air elemental speeds forward and then becomes a whirlwind of destruction sending up a cloud of dust that obscures vision. The air elemental then gives a windy cry of agony. (2 Points of Con and Wis damage to the elemental. -24 Hit points to the elemental. 9 Wisdom, 16 Con, remain).

Valiance's Cohort and Zizzyzazu are up.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 28, 2002)

Graf focusses on the cloud surrounding Ramus, releasing his version of a Greater Dispell Magic. Seeing his attempt failing, he readies for another try.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

OOC- Zizzy's turn.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 29, 2002)

To paraphrase Macbrea:

<<Traal's soul screams in utter hatred!>>


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 29, 2002)

Sanctus grimaces as Traal's life signs disappear.

"I guess that makes two waiting to come back," he says angrily, "There must be some very bad things happening there."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 29, 2002)

Sanctus feels Valiance cop an injury and some loss to his wisdom and ramus have part of his constitution burnt away.

Zizzyzazu thwarted by the darkness, readies an action to shoot any attacker from the Darkness.

Arkin readies an attack on any hostile creature that leaves the Shadow.

Sanctus is 7 rounds away.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 29, 2002)

Xarindel looks torn as he doesn't seem to know a way to help his friend just yet, "Hang on Ramus, we'll find some way to defeat this creature."  The elf peers towards the darkness and readies his incantations once again.

Ramus grits his teeth and looks towards the column of flame and darkness that is their enemy, and murmers two spells with hope in his heart as the searing pain wracks his mind and body.

--

Xarindel continues readying to fire a volley of magic missile spells if the monster gets out of the darkness.

Ramus casts a targeted Greater Dispel Magic (+24 check) and Dimensional Anchor (+11 ranged touch, +22 vs. SR).


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 29, 2002)

Xarindel continues holding his spell ready.

Oberion readies an attack action.

Faysaran casts Crumble on the axe, but is thwarted by the shadow things spell resistance. 

Ramus gets a nasty surprise when his dispel magic bounces back on him, dispelling two of his magic tattoo spells. (Drops his caster level to 18). Ramus then is surprised again when his dimensional anchor drops back on him. (Ramus is now Dimensionally Anchored). The Cloud sears Ramus's flesh again but he fights of the gibbering images again. (Another 2 points of lost con and -17 Hit Points, 14 effective constitution).

The Shadow unleahses a round of attacks on Valiance four blows swing at the valiant Raging Barbarian but one of them is thwarted by the concealment from the dust storm. THe other 3 land home and valiance feels his flesh burned by unholy fire even as the axe cleaves into him. (56 Damage, 63 Damage, Concealment Miss, 58 Damage, 177 Hit Points damage in total to Valiance.). Valiance then feels the magic on his boots fail and he falls from the sky (the lingering magic of his boots keeping him from suffering any damage in the fall), but his boots are obviously non-magical for a little while. (Boot suppressed for 3 rounds)



(Resolved these on the shadows turn for convenience they don't kick in until the characters turn Valiance takes 2 points of wisdom damage (Wisdom 16 remaining), the Air Elemental loses  2 points each of Wis and Con (-24 hit points again. Wisdom 7 Con 14)

Valiances turn.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 29, 2002)

*Fastpost*
Valiance runs back to his friends, asking for healing. He readies an attack if the creature gets close enough for him to attack.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 30, 2002)

Vliance moves towards his friends but gets caught up in the whirlwind and taking 9 points of damaging and being held helpless in the spinning elemental.

Nyvonne's Turn


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 30, 2002)

On its turn the Air Elemental will move to the party and eject Valliance.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 30, 2002)

I just stand outside the glade


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 30, 2002)

Faysaran will cast Heal on Valiance.

Yogi will drag Mektos back to the group.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Sep 30, 2002)

Anabstercorian snarls.  << Curse it, this isn't going to get me anywhere! >>  He tosses his weapon behind him (free action) trusting its magic will keep it from breaking, draws and activates his ectocycle (move action), jumps on to it (standard action), and starts drawing his plasma lance.  << I just need to see it!  If I can see it, I can rip it apart! >>


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 1, 2002)

Arkin will keep his action ready.

Actions from Valiances cohort and Xarindel.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 1, 2002)

Graf again takes out his Microphone, playing the same tune as he did before, again inspiring Valiance with the Greatness the fighter will need in battle against this opponent.

(OoC - 4 times music still left for today)


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 2, 2002)

*Cough* Xarindel (and Ramus) *Cough*


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 3, 2002)

(Since Darkwolf seems to be back Faysaran is his again as of this turn.)

(Sollir has exceeded the 24 hour limit  so here's this round)

Yogi moves Mektos to the group.

Xarindel readies a slow spell at the shadow having observed the rebounding effects of Ramus's spells. 

Faysaran casts Heal on Valliance. 

Oberion continues to hover with a readied attack.

Ramus (loses another two points of constitution and another -17 Hit Points, Effective Constitution 12) scream as the shadow fire continues to bite into his flesh but fails to penetrate his formidable mental guard. Ramus then casts Dispel Magic on himself allowing his Dimensional Anchor to be dispelled. Ramus then casts Teleport without Error moving himself 100 feet back, temporally losing the malignant shadowfire cloud.

The Shadow appears in front of Zizzy,  revealing the fact that the Shadow is wreathed in a glowing cloud of dark fire 30 feet in diameter that hides its exact position from those who stream forth to make their attacks on the foul creature, Oberion's attack is completely negated by the concealing shadowfire but the monks training allows him to deftly avoid loss of either body or mind to the foul shadowfire. Arkins attack is equally ineffective but his mental fortitude isn't as great and the mighty giant loses part of his mind to the gibbering shadows. (-2 Wisdom). Xarindel then releases his slow spell on the shadow but is defeated by its spell resistance.

From the depths of the Shadowfire echoes a voice so foul that the very act of it speaking is profane. 

*
" I am the Will of Melkor made Fire and Darkness. I am the Arm of the Darklord and you foul violators and tresspassers of this Most Unholy Site shall meet your deserved Doom at my Claws. For I am the living extension of the Greatest of All Gods! And his Unconquerable Might protects me from all harm. I am the Arm of the Shadowlord! Cower before me pathetic mortals. "*

The Cloud that Ramus recently escaped hovers for a moment before racing to engulf Zizzy in its dark and firey embrace. 

Engulfed in the two clouds of flaming darkness Zizzy hears the swish of an axe being lifted. The axe then swings at the Illithid delivering a mighty bonsehsattering blow, the powerful psionic enhancements of Zizzy's bike shield him from some of the fire of the axe and his non-good alignment protects him from the unholy magic of the axe (Zizzy has 146 hp) (First Strike: Crit 129 Hit Points of Damage (3 Fire Damage already negated)), the second blow swings and hits for a far lesser blow (49 Points of damage), lamentable its still enough to crush the spark of life from Zizzy. The third blow directed towards Zizzy's bike is a hopeless miss (Natural 1), the fourth blow hits the bike inflicting a grievious blow to the bike though the powerful ectoplasmic nature of the bike begins repairing its wound.(49-10 (Hardness) = 39 Damage regenerates 5 hit points = 34 Hit Points damage). The shadow then drops something by the bike and disappears, reappearing back inside the cloud of shadow.

Sanctus is now 6 rounds away and feels the death of yet another of his companions, and yet more of Ramus's life energy drain away.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 3, 2002)

[Kalany, it is unfair to dispell Ramus' True Sight. He had cast the Dimensional Anchor himself and thus could target *the spell* (he could've done that anyway) with his Dispel Magic (hell, he even could've used the 3rd level Dispel Magic) since you can dispell your spells without a check. So, he could've removed his Dim Anchor without either a check or a risk to dispell anything else. I think it's only fair to assume he just dispelled the Dimensional Anchor.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 4, 2002)

Missed the option to Target  a single spell. Indeed I will fix that. He did however use dispel magic not Greater Dispelling.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 4, 2002)

Update Complete.

Valliance's and later's turn.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Oct 4, 2002)

Zizzy curses!  He snarls at the shadow, glaring.  << Melkor, >> he murmurs.  << I should have guessed. >>  He sits down in a ghostly heap next to his damaged ectoplasmic bike.  << Should have stayed farther away from the Shadow...  It's clearly capable of spring attacking. >>


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 4, 2002)

With renewed strenght Valiance bursts into the shadow, Smacking away at his foe. 

"Now you'll get it! Melkor or not, you're going down!"

OoC (Attacking the thing)


"Graf, keep assisting me!"
*Music continues*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 4, 2002)

I just ready an action if something steps outside of that magic field of which I keep getting aversed or something.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 5, 2002)

Its still in the air in the centre of the globe of darkness. How are you smacking it?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 5, 2002)

Crap, forgot, my boots went down. Ready attacks again =[


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 5, 2002)

Yogi's Turn


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 5, 2002)

Yogi growls at the shadowy cloud and goes hunting for dead bodies to drag them out for potential revival.

The air elemental/cyclone attempts to suck up the Melkor servant.

Faysaran casts regenerate circle targeting all friendlies and shifts into his own elemental form(air elemental).


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

Yogi heads off into the darkness again and picks up Traal's body and lumbers back out finishing 15' away from the group.

Arkin continues hovering with an action ready.

The elemental heads inside the darkness to suck up the fiend and is made seared and gibbering by the cloud around the fiend. (Wisdom 5 Constitution 12, -24 Hit Points). The elemental closes in on the Arm of Melkor and attempts to suck it up, but the Arm of Melkor easily resists the elementals powerful pull. (Huge Size, Elemental can only suck in up to Large).

Xarindel + Ramus please.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 6, 2002)

Xarindel will ready his action to cast a wall of force directly around himself (5x5x5 cube) if the creature teleports next to him.

Ramus casts *Gate*, summoning a *Lyseeri* and then casts Protection from Spells on the Lyseeri.

(Depending on the Lyseeri's action when it's gated in, i'll post Ramus' hopefully convincing speech)

OOC
Lyseeri-
Alignment:
Chaotic Good, Neutral Good, or Lawful Good (in that order)

Hoping for:
Classes in the order of wanted most (highest being most, lowest being least)
Sorceror
Druid
Cleric
Fighter

PrCs:
Archmage
Arcane Lord (or was it Master?)-from the Epic Dragon Issue
Duelist (if Fighter)
Any other


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

Ramus's Gate opens and from somewhere far distant you hear the crackle of fire and a rather distracted looking male Storm Giant steps through.

"Greetings to you. Why have you called me? I am Proathese. Wizard and Archmage at your service. "


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

Those with True Sight spells active can see that the Storm Giant is similtaneously overlayed with many other shapes, Gargantuan Dragons, Huge Giants, Drow, small Fey, Yuan-ti and several animal shapes.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2002)

Ramus bows deeply and humbly before the awe that the creature infront of him possesses, the words he follows with he hopes to ring with truthfulness-as he knows the Lyseeri are too wise to be fooled by any trickeries that he may possess,  "I thank you for answering my call Proathese, and I am sorry to have summoned you so abruptly and without notice.  However, the current situation leaves me little choice if I do not want to see the rest of my allies, and perhaps myself, perish in combat."  

"We are working in service of Ishtaria, and have investigated this glade in search of the cultists of the Dark Lord Melkor, little did we suspect that we would find the Arm of Melkor itself here as well-and so quickly."  Ramus points towards the pillar of dark flame, "That despicable creature has already dispatched three of my friends, and I wish to see no more bloodshed against my companions.  I implore you in the name of all that is holy to help us.  If you should choose to help, what do you deem as a fair price for your aid in this battle?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 7, 2002)

"Yes, this is an honourable task, quiet acceptable to me. In return I ask only that you you return this blade to its owner. " 

The storm giant draws forth a magnificent longsword with an incredibly expensive looking gem in its hilt.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2002)

"I suppose I have no choice, my only questions left are what is its properties, whom it belongs to, and what are the limitations you shall place on myself-may the weapon be used by us if it furthers our ability to give this to who owns it, otherwise, I must accept."  Ramus bows in thanks to the Lyseeri.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 8, 2002)

" It belongs to an Unseelie, one who calls herself Nightshade, she is of the species I believe you would call the Hoary Hunter. The sword is relatively standard for such creatures a _+6 keen longsword of binding_. When last I heard of her she dwelled somewhere around this area, so the task should not be too difficult. No limitations are placed on you. So this is accepted then? "


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2002)

"Then I accept, I must."  Ramus bows once more.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 9, 2002)

"Very well then. What do you desire me to do?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 9, 2002)

Kick ass and Chew Bubblegum, but hey you're all outta gum!


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 9, 2002)

[Let Melkor sort 'im out...]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ramus replies, "I ask simply that you help defeat the Arm of Melkor in the best way that you believe you can, and if you can do so permanently, I wish that you do, although I understand that the wrath of Melkor is great and if you do not want to do so even if you have the power, I will not ask you to."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 10, 2002)

"Very well"

The Arm of Melkor takes this opportunity to deal in a most lethal manner with the mage who just summoned what it recognises as a formidable opponent. The fiend appears complete with its firey aura which engulfs Ramus and the Lyseeri. There is the sound of three might blows (Ramus looses 2 Con to the fiends aura before anything else happens. 4 attacks, Hit (47 hp damage),Crit (107 HP damage),Miss,Hit (47 hp damage)) Ramus is on -161 hp). When the cloud retreats there is no trace of the fiend and all that remains of Ramus is a very badly hacked up body. Those with True Sight see the Fiend reappear inside the circle of Darkness at the centre of the glade. 

(Those with actions remaining this round may now take them). Next Rounds initiative is posted below for convenience.

Initiative for Next Round (Rerolled due to the new contender causing some havoc in the order)

New Initiatives:
Lyseeri 20+22 -  42
Nyvonne 18 +22 -40
Faysaran 19 +7 -26
Xarindel 8+17 - 25
Ramus 17+6 - 23
The Arm of Melkor ?+? -22
Valience 13 + 5 -18 
Yogi 15 +2 -17
Valience's Cohort 15+2 - 17
Oberion - 2+6 - 8
Arkin 3 + 3 - 6


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 10, 2002)

> I just ready an action if something steps outside of that magic field of which I keep getting aversed or something.




No good?


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 10, 2002)

Ramus wasn't near you. A readied action is a partial action. Hmm, you could charge into the darkness and make a single attack if you want to try that.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 10, 2002)

nvm :/


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 10, 2002)

> Ready attacks again =[




My last action, Valiance would have charged into the thing. Or was I too far away as well? =[


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 10, 2002)

Quickling partial chage = 480' in a straight line
Valliance partial charge= 80 feet in a straight line. 
Ramus distance from Valiance= 90-95 feet.

Ramus is within partial charge for TFO but he doesn't want to do this as he said above.


----------



## Arkin (Oct 11, 2002)

OOC: Testing to see if my new account will let me post here... sorry to break up game flow......


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 11, 2002)

Currently Valiance and Arkin's turn to post. (Oh and Oberion if he is around)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 11, 2002)

Valiance, taking a deep breath charges at the monster, releasing his full strenght once more.

(Charging first, using Melee Manager for FRA after that. I presume it's on the ground now =P)


Graf follows Valiance, staying within 30ft of him, making sure the sounds keep their effect 

(Graf keeps playing while moving towards Valiance)


*OoC* I'M GONE FOR A WEEK OR SO. JANOS HAS TOTAL CONTROL OF MY CHARACTER FROM THIS MOMENT ON.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 11, 2002)

[ *pinky to the mouth * MWHOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 11, 2002)

Valiance proceeds inside the cloud and a mere fraction of a second later comes flying back out, the barbarian persists and enters the cloud again, but it can be seen that the contact costs the barbarian significant mental effort. (-4 Wisdom in total, 12 Wis remaining, 62 HP from the AoO, didn't die of massive damage.)

Once inside the cloud Valiance launches into a flurry of blows with both weapons and scores 5 hits on the creature. (40 points of holy damage done to the creature.) Those with true sight notice that the fiends wounds still heal despite the holy damage.

(Arkins turn)


----------



## Rathan (Oct 11, 2002)

*Arkin uses his FRA from his haste to move into the darkness and attack with a full round action.. (4 attacks total)*


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 12, 2002)

Arkin pounds the creature twice but only 1 of his attacks manages to pass its natural armour. The giants mighty blow even somewhat overcomes his foes resistance to mundane weapons. 

(11 points of normal damage.)

Unfortunately the giant also has his sanity somewhat Seared by contact with the cloud.  (Arkin suffers another 2 permanent widom damage.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 12, 2002)

Seeing its friends race of towards combat and that the creature is on the ground, Nyovne moves next to the creature in flanking position and gives of a full round attack. (7 attacks orso with sneak attack 1d4 + str + 8d6 per attack.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 12, 2002)

Nyvonne is outside the Glade, Arkin and the Fiend are both inside. If you look up you'll notice the fiend moved back in after smashing Ramus.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 12, 2002)

Oki -.-


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 12, 2002)

The Lyseeri chants words of power and makes arcane gestures casting some kind of spell upon itself.  The lyseeri then stares at the Shadow as if searching its mind for what the creature could be.

Nyvonne's Turn. (Wouldn't it be nice if someone dispelled the Aversion affect TFO?  ). Then Faysaran and Xarindel.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 12, 2002)

"Urhm, gentlemen.... it seems that I again and again am unable to enter that glade.. so if any of youwould be so kind....."

And she plays idle with her daggers between her fingers.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 12, 2002)

Faysaran sends the poor beat up elemental home and looks around for the little cloud.  He'll then turn into a cyclone and watch the glade to see what happens.

Yogi keeps gathering dead bodies and puts them in a stack for eventual resurrection.  He will stop for a moment and shake a paw at the arm of melkor in a gesture of "I would cause you serious pain but I can't reach you."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 12, 2002)

Xarindel you are up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 13, 2002)

Xarindel casts True Strike.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 13, 2002)

The Arm appears next to Ramus's body and picks it up and then disappears. It does not reappear in the dark area in the centre of the glade.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 14, 2002)

The Arm appears once again and this time collects Zizzatsu's body, and disappears.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 14, 2002)

Valiance, seeing the dead bodies of his companions being snatched away, stands guard over Mekos and Traal and readies an action to attack the Fiend, should it reappear.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 14, 2002)

The Lyseeri also moves to take up a defending position. 

2 Rounds to Sanctus arrives.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 14, 2002)

Not far away, Sanctus feels Ramus's life energy start to kindle again, a small dark spark that begins to swell, slowly growing, the unnatural spark seems to be coming from the spot where Ramus was taken from.

Special Note for Clarity - The flame isn't completely formed yet and grows only slowly, Sanctus estimates it would take about an hour to be the size of a normal life force.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 14, 2002)

Nyovne moves next to valiance ready to move into flanking position.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 14, 2002)

Nyvonne  still finds herself unable to enter the glade.  

(The DM whispers "Kill the spellcasters , they don't want to help you in"  )


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 14, 2002)

"Euhm would anyone PLEASE dispel that effect or I'll get MedGreyHawk on your collective arcane and divine asses!"

Shouts the agrivated quickling as she is once again forced to run away from the glade


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 15, 2002)

The Fiend appears again and ignores the blow of Valiance (6 of Holy Damage) points and the Lyseeri's bite  (33 points of Physical (Piercing) Damage) even as it picks up Traal's body and disappears.

Sanctus only a short distance away feels another dark spark begin, this one is Zizzatsu's.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 15, 2002)

Oberion moves to defend the body of Mektos.  

Xarindel is engulfed by the cloud of Shadow Fire and feels his body seared and burned, although his mental defences quickly shrug off those asssaults. (-2 Con)




Note - Valiance lost 2 wisdom last round I forgot to note. And also another 2 this round.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 15, 2002)

Astounded that the demon grabbed another one of his friends Valiance throws his lightsabers to the Lyseeri while he says: "Take it, I will hold his body so that the demon cannot take it." (the lightsabers, once out of Valiance's hands, deactivate, of course).

Valiance then grabs the body of his dead companion, to prevent the demon from taking it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2002)

The Fiend appears, sees that it can't grab Mektos body and immediately disappears again taking only a bite from the Lyseeri (37 Points of Physical damage) and a blow from Oberion which it ignores (30 points of Physical damage - 30  = 0, Electical damage = 9, negated by resistance.).  

Just as these events transpire Sanctus arrives in the glade.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2002)

Sanctus's mist form rolls into sight, seeming to gather into a ball and rolling a few metres before dispersing to reveal the dwarf slowing from a run. He pauses only to cast Greater Dispelling on the aversion affect present.

*Sanctus casts Greater Dispelling targetted upon the aversion affect of the glade.*


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2002)

Greater Dispel fails. (Rolled a 5+ 20 = 25)

Valliance took another 2 points of wisdom damage earlier current Wisdom 6.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2002)

Xarindel is seared by the cloud but displays mental fortitude once again. (-2 Con)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 16, 2002)

"I'm sorry my friends I wasn't able to help you much, I must do the only thing I can...just trust me."  Xarindel stops, clutching his chest, and then starts to choke...falling down to the ground, his body cold.

(Xarindel _shapechanges_ into a corpse, i'll reroll with sense fate if I roll an 8 or under on my disguise check)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 16, 2002)

Smart =]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 17, 2002)

The shadow reappears,this time 20 feet away from its normal position, sparing anyone a brush with its aura and seeing Xarindel grins even as a ring of fire appears around the dark cloud and its occupant, the roaring heat is directed outwards from the cloud. The fiend then disappears again. 

Xarindel this time finds his body stronger than his mind as his body resists the searing heat but gibbering images invade his mind. (-2 Wisdom)


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 17, 2002)

Annoyed by the fiend appearing out of reach the Lyseeri readies a more ranged action this time. (Readied Gaze Attack)


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 20, 2002)

Faysaran takes account of the situation but doesn't see anything he can do immediately to stop the bodies from being stolen nor anything else he wants to do at the moment.

(hold action)


----------



## xochael (Oct 21, 2002)

Oberion, realizing his blows are ineffective, will attempt to move towards the noisy quickling and out of the grove with Mektos in tow. In a quick utterance he asks his 'cargo', "Leaders and plans, how hard are those concepts to understand?"


OOC
Thanks for not killing me yet Kalanyr; I'll try to post more actively.
OOC


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 21, 2002)

Xarindel...lies around.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2002)

Due to the boards being down those who have yet to post for this round have a further 24 hours to do so.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 22, 2002)

Nyovne just stands outside of he glade and prepares to flank..


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 22, 2002)

Valiance drags the body he still holds towards Sanctus, not dropping it. 

Graf tries to greater dispell the aversion effect on the glade, where Sanctus failed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2002)

Sanctus casts Magic Circle Against Evil.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 25, 2002)

The Fiend of Fire and Shadow appears again catching Valiance and Sanctus in its burning aura. (Valliance 2 Wisdom Damage,Sanctus 2 Con Damage.) Inside the Wall of Fire, Xarindel gets even more of his flesh seared off, while his mind resists. (-2 Con)

The Lyseeri meets the gaze of the Fiend and a battle of wills ensues, after a few milliseconds, the fiend nods respectfully and disappears.

"It views me as a friend and will not attack myself or you my friends for a little while, make the best use of the time you have, it will return soon, for no doubt one of its true friends will dispel the charm. If we should become seperated remember our bargain, the sword is doubtless still with your friend's body, beware it, if they use it it can suck the spirit from the unlucky target. "

Valliance and Oberion manage to drag the body to Sanctus, (who I assume is near the edge, if not the body is gonna get severly torn.).

Graff's dispel fails (8 rolled vs DC ?)

OOC- Welcome back xochael.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 25, 2002)

Hmm we suck at greater dispelling =]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 25, 2002)

"The cloud... it's burning the inside of my head... and it HURTS" 

Valiance has trouble speaking the words as his wisdom has dropped quite some level. The cloud has severly hurt him in his mind.

"Cleric Sanctus, Devout of Pholtus, please help me. I cannot keep this pain much longer."

<OoC: Restoration plz!>

"This magic seems stronger than mine... Hmmm, let's do a retry!"

<OoC: Graf uses his last Greater Dispell on the aversion effect. And now throw high dammit! =x>


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2002)

Sanctus casts Greater Restoration on Valiance.

"Lets fix you up a bit ay?" Sanctus says.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 27, 2002)

OOC - Sanctus can't cast Greater Restoration, he doesn't have a free 500 XP.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 27, 2002)

Nyovne stands idle and readies an action.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2002)

ooc: hmm, i guess i didn't realise it needed xp to cast

Sanctus casts Restoration on Valiance.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 27, 2002)

Diamond dust from where ?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2002)

Sanctus looks through his equipment and frowns.

"Anyone got some diamond dust?" he asks, "About 100 gold worth I need."


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 27, 2002)

[kal, don't forget the Dispel attempt from Venuz ... like it matters ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 30, 2002)

Graff's Dispel fails  (9 Rolled). 

OOC - You have 24 hours to answer Yea or Nay to Sanctus's question then I move on.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 30, 2002)

_Faysaran digs into his pack, reaching his arm further in it then it should be able to go and pulls up a small diamond._
"All I have are small gems that someone appraised being worth 500.  If you have someway to dust it go ahead."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 30, 2002)

> Nay


----------



## Gurdjieff (Oct 31, 2002)

Nope, I don't have any dust of that kind, and without cure I can't really go on, I'd be a sitting duck for the next mage to pop up.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 1, 2002)

"I say we teleport back to the inn and recover.  That fight took everything we had.  There is no sense in going after the stolen dead when we are weak for we'll end up as stolen dead."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 1, 2002)

Nyovne thinks about Traal and Zizz and grimaces....

"No I'll not leave this site that easily, I'll remain here untill you return if you don't mind, lurking abit around, I think I can hold myself and I'm so damned mad about not being able to help about! Curse that magic!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 1, 2002)

Sanctus takes a sack he's carrying places the diamond inside and places it on a rock and hits it with his morningstar, smashing some of the contents.

The Lyseeri walks over towards the edge of the circle and concentrates on the aversioning effect Disjoining it. "Better ?"

(Xarindel burns some more losing another 2 Con)


(Sanctus will cast restoration at the end of this round)

(Festy can't come online at the moment)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 2, 2002)

Nyovne looks up, a fiery spark of some sick exitement and hate in her eyes flaming. After staring at the glade for a few second she looks back at the Lyseeri and kneels for a second. 

"Thank you honorable one... thanks you for granting me this chance to avenge my fallen compagnions and save them!"

After that she pulls her daggers and dashes for the glade.

"Are we going in or are we retreating for a moment? And honorable one, howlong will you remain with us still?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 2, 2002)

Sanctus casts Restoration on Valiance, so as to restore his Wisdom.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 3, 2002)

"Thank you, my friend. I feel much better already. The images which flashed in front of my eyes are gone. I thank you again. "

"So what are we going to do? Do we deliver the sword as the Lyseeri asked us to, or do we try and find our friends first?"

"Oh, by the way, can I have my lightsabres back? I feel naked without them."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 3, 2002)

Nyovne cannot do other than grin at that last remark from Valiance.

[OOC: CoC was vet en best belangrijk voor het plot heute, volgende week probeer ik alles uitgetyped te hebben en als storyhour gepost te hebben, mail het dan ook wel komt goed. ben je ook weer bij btw nu al 7 kantjes en pas halverwege hfst1 hehe crappy en zijn nu in hoofdstuk 8 in het begin volgende week... hmm 4 5 6 7 zijn wen kort maar dan nog hehe zucht waar begin ik ook aan als GM )


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 7, 2002)

"I hope you all do see we haven't got too much spare time if we want to rescue our friends. I suggest we all get a move on and stop wasting our time, pondering what we shall do."

Valiance takes his sabres back, activating them and using the aura that surrounds them to see a bit more in the darkness of the night, as the True Seeing spell has lost it's power. 

"I'm going, I don't know what you are planning to do. Follow me Graf, we got friends who need our aid."

<OoC: Hello, anyone active?>


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 7, 2002)

"I'll help if we decide to go after our friends, but I think we should recover from this extremely draining fight."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 9, 2002)

The Lyseeri bows and speaks 

"It seems the Creature has departed, but its presence means something foul is going on here, such creatures are created only be Melkor's direct intervention or by the mightiest of his spellcasting servants. I would investigate but I have things of my own to attend to, I wish the well, and before I depart I will heal ye to the best of my abilities. Also you must regain that sword before they make use of it, it is a deadly weapon. And I suggest you remove your companion from the Dark Cloud, it is beyond my ability to dispel. Also be aware that the servants of Melkor are evil and cunning and may strike at any time, do not think you can rest safe anywhere here, that is why  you were hired after all. "

The Lyseeri casts Heal on anyone who is wounded and launches a greater dispel magic at the Wall of Fire which brings it down  and then vanishes into the night.   

Xarindel takes a further 2 points of Con Damage and no wisdom damage.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 10, 2002)

Valiance drags his friend out of the cloud, hoping he can withstand the terrors inside it. 

"Now, I'm going to get my friends back. Who's with me?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 10, 2002)

Flipping her daggers idle between her hands Nyovne glares at Valiance.

"I'm with ya, let's have a good at what's in there... the bg baddy left as the honorable one said. Let's get our hands on that sword..."

She takes a few steps towards the glade and halts for a second before turning around.

"My druid friend, would you be able to send word to Janos to come and aid us a bit... we could use his arcane might on this one."


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 10, 2002)

"I could do that but a way there and back would be nice.  I suppose our mage friend would be helpful to get us back, however I lack a sutibly fast way there."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 10, 2002)

Valliance heads in to drag Xarindel out, but the cloud moves with the body as it is dragged, fortunately for Valliance his mind and body resist the dark effects of the cloud.

Unfortunately Xarindel is not so lucky and suffers another 2 points of Constitution damage, from the searing flames.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 10, 2002)

If you don't mind Kal since its not even been half a day since the last update, Xarindel will use shapechange to turn into an Iron Golem, otherwise he'll still do that action but on the next turn.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 10, 2002)

Are you sure you want to turn into an Iron Golem ?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 15, 2002)

*Subtile as I am....*

[bump]

Oopsie. It's back on top again.  =P


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 15, 2002)

I s'pose i'll change that decision to a mummy


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 16, 2002)

Are you sure?


----------



## Janos Audron (Nov 16, 2002)

> <Kalanyr> It took Sollir a freaking week to post that he wanted to be a mummy
> <Darkwolf> be glad he's posted that...
> <Kalanyr> heh
> <Darkwolf> he hasn't updated his game yet...1 round a week when in battle is frustrating
> ...




/me checks the time Kalanyr allowed Sollir to respond.

Either Kalanyr cannot count or he needs a beating...

[edit]Just kill / hurt / whatever him. It's not like you gave the others (Mektos, Traal) two opportunities to rethink their attack actions...[/edit]


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 16, 2002)

"Anyone here have the magic necessary to get me back to the inn so I can get the mage as we said earlier?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 16, 2002)

OOC:
I don't really care if Xarindel is a golem or mummy or what not, all I know is Kal just didn't post so I changed my mind-I know there could be consequences or what not b/c of some actions-but I have no clue to expect what they are.  Not to mention that I really feel like hades now (had alot of teeth pulled), i'll update my own game later on today, just get off my back for now k?


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 17, 2002)

Xarindel changes to a mummy and feels some kind of darkness slipping around the edge of his mind trying to get in.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Nov 19, 2002)

Back in town, Janos and a Drow meet in an empty cave. They have a long conversation, during which Janos frequently frowns and raises his eyebrows.

Finally, Janos gives the Drow a chest, and the man gives Janos some sort of bracelet. Then they part.

Back in the inn, Janos says to Lela: "I hope they didn't investigate the Glade. There might be some pretty powerful things out there..."

"And what is taking them so long to kill a friggin' Rahksasha? It should've been dead in ten minutes, but they're gone for hours..."

"Xarindel leaving me behind, and them staying away for hours. I think something is seriously wrong. We should rest now, prepare and then we will try to find them."

"I could sry on them," replies Lela, "and we might take action right now."

"No," Janos says, "if we scry on them, they might think we are suspicious...Xarindel left me behind for a reason ... a very good one, I hope, for his sake..."

They go back to their room, and as Janos watches Lela sleeping he smiles and thinks: "No Guardian Angel, but a guardian nonetheless...", and as that last thought fades from his mind, and he closes his eyes, he, again, is trapped inside his nightmares...


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 19, 2002)

"Yogi, was I talking to myself when I asked if anyone could teleport?  No one seems to be answering at all."

Yogi: "I don't know.  Sure seems like it to me.  You could always use the unicorn to get there."

"I was hoping to use the unicorn to get back here.  But since no one is answering me, I probably should.  I just hope Janos has a teleport memorized.  I'll be back."

Faysaran uses the teleport ability of his armor to teleport to the inn.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 22, 2002)

Faysaran teleports away from the glade and arrives in safety in the inn. 

OOC-Since no one is doing anything and more than 24 hours have passed:

Xarindel feels the dark influence overwhelm him. (Natural 1 on save).

Suddenly in the glade stand 3 6 armed creatures with the torsos of women and long snaketails each carries a collectiom of 6 razor sharp looking blades.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Nov 22, 2002)

[Marilith is what? Cr 14? :/

Well, Forske, finally a chance to show off. Got get em girl! ]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 22, 2002)

Valiance rages again, charging at his new opponents. "For the greater good!" He screams as he draws his lightsabres during the charge.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 22, 2002)

Nyovne dashes after Valiance, flipping her daggers out and screaming in a frenzy. Raging with bloodlust she moves into flanking position and lays the smack on these beeaaatches.

[Flank with Valiance and lay the sneak attack smack on them, all items are activated, major displacement, rings and the works.]


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 22, 2002)

Faysaran looks around for Janos.


(after finding him and Lela)
"Janos, I'm here to bring you to where we are.  We need to go after some dead compatriots.  We found the glade where the cultists meet and the guardian wrecked us.  We need your magical support."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Nov 22, 2002)

Janos looks at Faysaran dumbstruck. "Let my get my facts straight. First, Xarindel excludes me from a simple mission of vengance, since I was bound to create problems..."

"You then kill the Rahksasha, but instead of coming back, you figure, what the hell, let's investigate this glade without Janos, it's better without him, really."

"And then, you manage to 'get wrecked' by the guardian of the glade, which I, by the way, know is one of the leaders of this Melkor Cult, but clearly, he is more powerful than anyone suspected. And this, exactly, is HOW MUCH better than the problems I would have created?"

"So then, when you have suffered some losses, you think: 'Yeah, let's go get the other mage, he might actually do something useful. Boy, I sure hope he isn't pissed about us leaving him behind in the tavern all day, while we are doing the serious work, for which we were actually hired. He should still have his spell memorized, and be in a good condition, so he can solve the mess we've gotten ourselves into...'."

He takes a moment to calm down a bit.

"However tempting, I'm not gonna let all you people die because Xarindel grossly misjudged the situation... If you can briefly fill me in on what you've done and what has attacked you, I would appreciate it. After that, please take me to them Faysaran, and I'll see what I can do..."


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 23, 2002)

"You summed Xarindel's mistakes up quite nicely.  Not quite how I would have done things, but no one listens to quiet druids."

Faysaran fills Janos in on what happened (ooc: cheesy, but considering I missed a good portion of it due to being away it's what is necessary)

"I wish I could take you to them, however I used the only method of teleportation I had to get here.  Everyone up there seems to be in shock or something.  I can give you a great image of it but that is the best I can do.  I was hoping you had a teleport spell ready to go, otherwise we'll have to wait a few hours."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Nov 23, 2002)

"I think we should evaluate what we've done today. For now, we must try to find Mektos, Traal and Remus..."

"Lela, could you Teleport us to the glade?"

"Sure." She then puts her hands on their shoulders and casts Teleport Witout Error to the glade."

[Miracle actually]


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 23, 2002)

(Janos you'll appear in the glade 3 rounds (4 including the surprise round) from now.)

Initiative Order:
Nyvonne 40
Aftermath Marilith 26
Oberion 25
Faysaran 22
Xarindel 21
Sanctus 21
Valliance 20
Valliance Cohort 18
Leela 9
Yogi 5
Arkin 5
Marilith B 5
Janos 5
Marilith A 3



Current Status Notes: 

Arkin has a Wisdom of 15 and suffers from Domain Dislike
Sanctus has Con 18

Ramus,Zizzatsu, Xarindel and Traal are missing.
Mektos is dead.

Surprise Round:
Two Mariliths glow with unholy auras, the other fades from sight those who can see invisibility or possess true sight not it is now on the ethereal plane. Xarindel casts a teleport spell and disappears and the cloud disipitates with him.

Round 1
Nyvonne waits for Valiance to move into combat with a Marilith (Holding her Initiative to 19). 
Valliance charges into combat and gets struck by one of the mariliths whirling blades for 18 points of damage, but pushes on through the Mariliths back pushing, making it into combat Valiance attacks a Marilith and hits it for 34 points of damage. 
Nyvonne then moves to a flanking position easily avoiding the attack of the Marilith attemtping to stop her and stabs the Marilith in a vital spot with her dagger for 28 points of damage.
Becoming a whirlwind of steel Nyvonne hits the Marilith with a single attack out of the 5 dealing an additional 25 hit points of damage.

The ethereal marilith casts two spells blurring into quicker motion before blurring making it hard to locate. 

The remaining Mariliths on the prime retalliate at Valliance one using its reach to devestating effect launching into a whirling cyclone of sharp rapier blades doing a total of 166 points of damage to the barbarian from 3 precise strikes with its rapiers and 2 lesser blows and then moving behind Nyvonne putting it 10' from the barbarian. The Marilith then concentrates for a second  even as Nyvonne hits it for 4 points of damage.  

(by 10 feet I mean a gap of 2 squares ie a 5' step does not put it in range. Unless you step on Nyvonne.) 

The badly wounded Marilith also becomes a razorish nightmare of moving steel but inflicts only 66 points of damage, it then disappears. 

New Initiative Order:
Aftermath Marilith 26
Oberion 25
Faysaran 22
Xarindel 21
Sanctus 21
Valliance 20
Nyvomme 19
Valliance Cohort 18
Leela 9
Yogi 5
Arkin 5
Marilith B 5
Janos 5
Marilith A 3


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 23, 2002)

If you are going to be away and want me to take over your character for a time post and tell me, otherwise I'll assume the character does nothing.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 23, 2002)

With a great roar Valiance enters his rage (AC36, 136/368hp). The pain the blades inflicted caused serious wounds on his arms, legs and upper body. Blood sprays from those wounds and as the barbarian focuses on this he releases his anger in a burst of furiosity. He whirls his sabres eight times total on the marilith standing in front of him. 

From the back of his master, Graf picks up his microphone and starts his song to assist. The sound of his voice engrages Valiance even more, making him forget his wounds and actually make him look a bit healthier. (Inspire Greatness on Valiance, Valiance; +2 on attacks, +1 fort save, 176/408 hp). The words Graf sings are full of good, a beautiful song of the heroic deeds by Valiance during the Industrial Revolution.


(*OoC Go Go Healing plz!*)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 24, 2002)

Screaming madly in her fury Nyovne keeps slicing at the demons until they are all dead and then some more.


----------



## Rathan (Nov 24, 2002)

OOC: *Arkin is going to move 40' or so to the Marilith that isn't flanked and attack it as many times as I can.... ( I think twice after moving.... both attacks at +43 one reg attack.. one partail action from being hasted) *
*Damage: Storm Rever: 4d8+1d6+40([+1d10 on crits]) Crit Range: 16-20 x2*

"I've seen ENOUGH!!!"

"Time for me to KILL something!!!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 24, 2002)

[OOC: Kal u took my move in my haste action right? So that should leave me a full round attack or am I mistaken of some such?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2002)

Yes, I did forget I'm editing the old post now, due to the changes I'm giving everyone another 24 hours to post. Also TFO Nyvonne's AC and attack bonuses aren't adding up right you may want to look over them. And provide a breakdown for my benefit. And with the saves too.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

*Quick Draft*

AC: +17 dex, +5 natural, +5 deflection, +5 luck, +8 Bracers of Armor, +1 size, +4 haste, +7 wis, +7 int, +2 monk like armor bonus from NoCM = 71
(And Dodge + mobility can enhance this further)

Saves: 
Ranger +2 +0 +0
Rogue +0 +2 +0
Duelist +0 +2 +0
NoCM +3 +7 +3
Quickling +0 +2 +2
Luck +5 +5 +5
Resistance +5
Abilities +6 +17 +7
= +21 +40 +22

Attack:
Ranger +1
Rogue +3
Duelist +1
NoCM +7
Size +1
Ability +17
enchantment +1
Luck +5
= +36


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2002)

1 Correction: Quickling BAB is +0, Fey don't gain +1 BAB till 2 HD. There is a +1 size modifier however which does account for the same.

I missed the +2 armour bonus from NotCM.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Forgot resistance bonusses to saves and I added the fey bonus twice so theres a flaw but I messed up my fort as well, fort is higher and the rest is like 2 lower.

Seems I counted the quickling as +1 bab but it's the size, that's -1 and where I got the other one from seems lke I thought I had weapon focus dagger but nowhere to be found. So seems the last flaw.

Btw, I got 16 levels so I should have 6 feats from slots right? I got 5 I spotted. Please correct me if I'm wrong and I'll go edit the rest accordingly.




Btw don't forget about the *silencing strike, the *oppertunist and the blindsight 60ft. abilities I got please. (I know no ethereal but anyway)


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 26, 2002)

No, your level 1 feat is included in the quickling racial feats. Only Spring Attack is an actual _bonus_ feat for quicklings.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 26, 2002)

Oki, then if you count in the specials it's all supposed to be good now =]


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 26, 2002)

Lets see

1) Silencing strike only works on flatfooted foes
2) Opportunist would deny you your sneak attacks because you'd have to be there before Valliance
3) Blindsight is irrelevant at the moment
4) I am nefing so much of this character when I can think of a way to do it without crippling you beyond repair. .


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 30, 2002)

Sanctus casts Holy Aura on himself and his allies if they are within range, if not he'll move to where he can then he'll cast it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

The little feral fey seems to have slipped into an uncontrolled rage and is cutting away as if posessed at her opponents.

[OOC: Will use my hasted action to charge if needed to continue flanking. If I can just stay flanked with a five foot step or something that's just fine with me....]

SHIR' ASH TARAG NAA!!!!


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

The ethereal marilith gestures and is surrounded by an unholy aura of darkness and then casts a spell that covers it in profane symbols that are painful to look upon. 

Sanctus moves to where Valliance,Nyvonne and Valliance's Cohort can all be caught in the area of effect (best position possible) and casts Holy Aura on each of them and himself.

Valliance moves into position and makes a single attack on the remaining Marilith hitting it for 31 points of damange. 

Nyvonne moves into flanking positon and launches a full out attack routine but each and every blow bounces of an invisible field of force. (There is nowhere you could have flanked from and not been affected before you ask)

Arkin moves into position and raises the massive sword Storm Reaver he manages to land one mighty blow on the Marilith for 70 points of damage. 

But the Abyssal creature stands through the blow and with a fiendish delight on its face turns its blades on Valliance and in a whirling veil of steel slays the noble barbarian (-35 hit points to be exact) but it is blinded by Sanctus's Holy Aura as it strikes and it misses 2 of its attacks because of this, it turns its final attack on the Storm Giant, missing. The marilith is obviously badly wounded on the brink of death, in its feral passion for destruction it has sacrificed itself to destroy a hated foe. 

(New Round) 





(Rathan you're full out attack bonus is wrong by my calculations you have a BAB of 15/10/5 and a total attack series of 45/40/35. Also your Damage is wrong it should be 4d8+54+1d6 + (1d8 Crit))


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

[OOC: Kal you are such a META for not letting it attack me  Hehe. Sanctus is gonna have some ressurecting to do here ]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 2, 2002)

[OoC: Damn, that thing did some mean damage =\ How much exactly? And I had already Raged (you told me yourself in chat), so I moved in my Haste and attacked with my FRA I think? Or did I overlook something?]


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 2, 2002)

[I'm dancing on Fighters grave!

I'm a dancing machine on the video screen like you aint never seen!]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

- Yah you did too my knowledge armour of speed only provides 10 rounds of haste a day and is a standard action to activate/deactivate, so unless you have some special haste from somewhere? (Damage it did = 185 HP this round). Rage is a free action anyway.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

[Armor is speed is permanent haste. Boosts of speed = 10 rounds per day. He didn't pay a +7 mod for nothing ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

Actually armour of speed was errated to a +2 enchantment that works exactly as boots of speed. (See DotF errata) 

I will still allow the +7 armour of speed enhancement but it will be an epic enchantment with all the hooha that entails (too wit: Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armour) and a x10 cost multiplier (standard for epics).


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

(Actually the above armour thing may be the FAQ I can't remember which)

Special request by Forsaken 

The Lenses reveal to Nyvonne that the Marilith is Fragile.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

Nyovne sees the creatures state and makes one more ferocious leap at the marillith. Her small slender statue turning into a storm of metal shards slicing and dicing~~~

ME RATA RO GUUUAAAAAA!! ARKIN LET'S TAKE HIM DOWN, ONE MORE HIT AND IT'S MINCEMEANT!           TTTIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRAAAAAAAA ME RRRROGII!!!!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 2, 2002)

[OoC: So this means I got nailed because the rules changed and I never knew it, as it wasn't this way when we started? Great, just great. What's next, magic backfires 90% of the time?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

[Don't flame like that. Makes you look eerily like me.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

OOC- Having been informed by Janos of how many ways he can abuse the magic system that is tempting yes.  Due to the change, Valliance will be true ressurected for free at the end of combat, since somehow you didn't seem to know (I'm pretty sure I said about this).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

[Aaaaaahhhh it's he sweet  /me rubs the DM]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 2, 2002)

[OoC: I still don't like the way it's solved, as I would have had my Haste active when I entered combat. But if this is the way you want it to be played, so be it. 

But I don't like it. It smells fishy. Like rotten fish. Ew.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

[Geloof me het was HEEL moeilijk geen reactie te geven op die vis opmerking van je :/ ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 3, 2002)

Seeing her attacks bounce of some forcefield she dashes wildly around her target while taking a quick slash when the Demon was to slow to catch up with the speedy fey.

While comming up behind her target she unleashes her full fury once more.

[Spring attack in haste action, full round attack from the direct opposite direction from last round.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 3, 2002)

(OOC- Don't worry about half the party is gonna hate me after this combat, any and all constand haste effects are going away, you all get the appropriate money back to spend as you please. 

The quickling haste is becoming a standard Supernatural ability. )


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 3, 2002)

[OoC: In that case I'll be redoing my equipment a bit, as I really need Haste to effective. Or won't you allow equipment changes at this point?

Kris, I know =x Was ook de bedoeling dat het tempting zou zijn.


EDIT: Didn't we originally have an OoC thread?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes and we still do its even on the front page of the forum (Here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16448&pagenumber=2). I'm only allowing equipment changes with the excess money you get from the loss of haste items and any spare gold you had left over, and I'm fairly sure that constant Haste is not absolutely necessary for effectiveness.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 3, 2002)

For the Benefit of all here is the low down on Haste items. 

There will be no Haste Items with more than 5 uses/day. These will cost the price currently given for a constant haste item. Items with fewer uses will cost an appropriate fraction of the price. 

Wands of Haste are in no way allowed. 

Both of the above apply also to Mass Haste.

Boots of Speed are available as per the DMG. 

Armour of Speed is a +2 Market Price Modifier that exactly duplicates boots of speed.

Haste is not a problem, constant haste is beyond cheese.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 3, 2002)

[Kinda lame and just the thing where I paid my ECL for cause it wasn't dispellable or something. We went over this before the game started and now this? This is deffinately some deliberate toe stepping and my char got a bit nerfed bad last week :/ But sure you're the DM what ever makes you tick...]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 3, 2002)

So you are telling me that Haste reestablishable as a free action is not worth the ECL you got ? About the only thing you lose is immunity to antimagic and slow spells. Considering what I've seen happen so far I'd be quiet willing to price the Haste ECL even higher constant Haste is broken broken broken broken.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 3, 2002)

[Tells that in time... =[ But sure what the heck... THe losing it in a AMF is the ONE thing I worry about and the ONE thing I wanted bad since it's also just cool but sure.. ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2002)

Sanctus attacks the injured demon in melee combat unless someone needs healing in which case he'll give up his Freedom of Movement spell to cast Cure Critical Wounds on the most injured person


----------



## Rathan (Dec 4, 2002)

*On arkins turn he'll full out attack the Marilith again*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

[All the Char rapes aside..]

Nyovne does chop chop on anything in her range that doesn't seem to like her.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

(Yes, I'm sure you'd all take it soooo well if I pulled half the stunts you are still getting away with. )

Initiative Order:
Aftermath Marilith 26
Oberion 25
Faysaran 22
Xarindel 21
Sanctus 21
Valliance 20
Nyvomme 19
Valliance Cohort 18
Leela 9
Yogi 5
Arkin 5
Marilith B 5
Janos 5
Marilith A 3

The Ethereal Marilith continues its busy gestures and then pauses to concentrate for a second.

Sanctus moves towards the badly injured blinded Marilith but is hit by the creature for 30 points of damage and is forcibly moved backwards by it applying a rather immense amount of strength. Closing with a charge Sanctus lifts his morningstar and proceeds to miss the marilith. 

Nyvonne ducks in using spring attack and finishes the creature off, it collapses unconscious before she  moves to the otherside and finishes it off.  

Lela, Faysaran and Janos appear in the glade right now.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

[Nyovne ]

Nyovne spots another Marillith still standing and runs past it making a spring attack, after that she'll move to hide in the nearest place possible.

(Don't think I've got anything left then right?)

Next round SA flatfooted opponent unless it spots me or doesn't get killed by the others


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

Aha! That explains Janos's remark in the stupid names thread! Thanks .


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

[Grrrrrr =[ ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

There's only 1 Marilith left and its ethereal, the other 2 are dead.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Then Nyovne will just run over to the casters who just arrived and ready an action.

[I can't hit ethereal right? That's like the only thing I've never encountered in years of gaming, ethereal stuff... aside from the usual ghost but not sure if incorperal is the same thing...  I suck :S]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

http://www.seankreynolds.com/rpgfiles/misc/incorporealandethereal.html


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Oki so that's  nono 

I'll head back to the casters and ready an action.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 9, 2002)

Lela, looking around, says: "Hm, looks like whatever it was that attacked is now either  gone or dead. I think we should  look after the wounded...it'd be easiest to move them to town, however, I don't think we have enough Teleport spells left..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2002)

"Aye, I don't like this none, this place is packed with nasty critters," Sanctus says.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Euhm Janos... there's still one thingy left.. it vanished but it's foul odor still lingers.... Think it went ethereal since I can't detect it with my senses... 

After that Nyovne breaces herself and glares around frantically. [readied action]


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 10, 2002)

"Well, Nyovne, thanks for the info, I'll get   get it back here..."

He activates the Haste Armor and refocuses.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 11, 2002)

Valiance is still dead on the floor. Graf casts detect magic and aims for where the enemy was the last time he saw it. 

[OoC: bumping back to page one ;x]


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 11, 2002)

Faysaran walks over to Sanctus and casts heal on him.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 13, 2002)

[OoC: back to page one....]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 13, 2002)

The Ethereal Marilith takes a 5 foot step and returns to the material plane in the area just above Valliances body using the body as a kind of standing ground for higher ground it then turns to Nyvonne and speaks 

"You little Fey belong to the darkness, don't deny it, I can grant you much power if you aid me, you are obviously the mightiest of those here. "


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

Nyovne walks over to the Marillith and she walks right up to it, gazing to it's big bad ugly face a few feet above her.

What's the deal? *SOFTLY*


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 13, 2002)

"Stupid Fey! What do you think you are doing! How can you trust these creatures!?"

He casts Mordenkainens Disjunction on the Marilith and Nyovne.

After that, his eyes turn black, and with a look of pleasure on his face, he starts invoking another spell. "Eat this, stupid Demon!" [Finger of Death]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

Nyone turns around and takes out a box, shifts through some papers and pulls one out.

Janos Audron, LN?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 13, 2002)

Janos raises his hands and unleashes the mighty spell even as the marilith disappears, the disjucntion goes off stripping the magic from all of Nyvovne's, Valliance's and Arikin's possessions as well as the dearly departed 2 Mariliths 12 rapiers. With the following exceptions 

Nyvovne's stone of domain passage
Valliance's stone of domain passage 
Nyvovne's Belt
Nyvovne's First Ring of Nine Lives 
Arkin's Amulet

All other magical equipment held by these characters is now non-magical masterwork equipment, the contents of any extradimensional spaces are lost forever in the astral plane (unless you people are really really bored) . 

After the bright twinkling lights of the spell disappear the marilith is gone.  Janos you still have a standard action to do something with have to declare the second action after you saw the result of the first and the Marilith was gone by then.

(Who love's readied actions? Raise your hand.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

*Raises hand*


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 13, 2002)

[now THAT was truely Evil. Congratulations.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 13, 2002)

Interesting the SRD/PHB contradicts itself about your point Janos:

[02:20] <-Kalanyr> check the target line in the SRD
[02:20] <-Kalanyr> The character must make all pertinent decisions about a spell (range, target, area, effect, version, etc.) when the character begins casting
[02:20] <-Kalanyr> is the bit in casting
[02:20] <-Kalanyr> Target or Targets: Some spells have a target or targets. The character casts these spells directly on creatures or objects, as defined by the spell itself. The character must be able to see or touch the target, and the character must specifically choose that target. However, the character does not have to select the character's target until the moment the character finishes casting the spell.

I'm downloading the PHB errata now to sift through. 

Edit = Nope, not mention at all there. Given that both appear and the the first directive seems rather specific and is noted for all factors it will take precedence. 

Edit= No , outrunning a fireball will not work because you are moving when the spell goes off, teleportation and Dimension Door as instantaneous movement bypass this limitation as long as they are taken for the beginning of casting or some such. 

These will be my rulings on this situation. Thank ye for your time.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 13, 2002)

*Well guys...*

[...it sucks to be you...

...but I'm a Lich on the edge! I've got a spell, and I'm not afraid to use it...

And I apologize to Venus and Rathan: it wasn't really the intended effect.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

[No that was merely the deliberate intent to screw me over before he had any idea what the hell I was doing but I'll have my vengeance. In this game or in my own ]


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 13, 2002)

"You incompetent Fey! What the hell were you thinking?! A Demon who tries to convince you that you are better than your companions? How could you even begin to believe that? 

Janos then walk to the corpse of Valiance. He grabs a light saber, activates it and swing is around a bit. He then puts it down again. Standing there, shaking his head, he thinks: "These creatures are far more insidious than I had thought. In the future, I must be more careful with them..." 

He sighs. "Well, there seems to be nothing left then return to town to analyze and learn from our failure..."

"Lela might be able to raise Valiance, and she might even have a Teleport spell for us, but I don't know if that's enough to get all of us back."

"Janos, I don't have a diamond with me, so I cannot raise him. If someone could put him in a Bag of Holding, together with some other heavy equipment, that would save some weight, and I might just be able to get us all back with one spell."

[Forske, look at what the Marilith said, then look at what you DID (not even what you said). Now, HOW would you think a person in a COMBAT SITUATION would interpret that? And that's not even considering that I know you 10 hours, and that I've spend 2 of them in your presence. Are you still thinking I screwed you over, or do you see that I did the only correct thing?]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 14, 2002)

"My master always keeps two perfectly good diamonds with him. They are hidden, however and only used in extreme situations. I'm under the impression this is one of those moments." 

Graf walks over to Valiance's body and picks up a lightsabre. At the back of the sabre is a diamond, looking as if it came with the sabre, but closer examination tells it was added later.

"Sir Janos, here is a gem which you requested for. Please, raise my master."


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 14, 2002)

Well, Graf, if you think this is the appropriate time to restore Valiance back to life, then she will. 

Janos hands the gem to Lela.

It'll take a while before I am finished with my spell. I'd really appreciate it if you held any Demons and other things that could interrupt my concentration away from me.

She then begins the long incantation of True Resurrection.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 14, 2002)

Leela begins the long and tedious true ressurection spell. 

Approximately halfway through Nyvovne spots a wild boar creeping around in the bushes.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2002)

With a inner fury just barely held in check, her hairs dangle in front of her eyes, giving her a feral appearance. She glances over her shoulder for a moment and runs off into the woods.

(after the boar)


----------



## Rathan (Dec 14, 2002)

*Arkins eyes go jet black as he turns to Janos..... *

Loud Booming Strom Gaint Voice......


"You FOOL!!!... I know what just happened I have seen that spell before....... what WERE you thinking!!! I feel you should put some distance between you andme RIGHT NOW.... before I squash you between MY TOES!!!!"

*Arkin now does what anyone would do in this situation... first he kicks down a few HUGE things around him then goes and sits.... his face beat red...and ponders on what to do now.......*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 14, 2002)

As Nyvovne approaches the boar she notes it seems to be watching Arkin's devestation.  Nyvovne also spots 2 very sleek looking wolves not far off, watching the area with interest.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2002)

Nyovne sits down next to the boar, cracking out a trail ration left in a side pocket. She breaks it in half and reaches out with a half towards the boar.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

OOC - what do the trail rations consist of?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2002)

Suspect some dry cookie kind of thing. As long as kept dry can be conserved until the end of time. Little taste but nutricious.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

The boar sniffs at the trail ration and proceeds to eat it. It doesn't look to unhappy about it. But noting Arkin's destruction it seems to get angry and it _ripples_ an immense green dragon is now standing there looking quiet suspiciously at Arkin.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 16, 2002)

"Now what?" Janos mumbles as he spots the green dragon. "Why didn't anyone tell me we we're going to the friggin' zoo, instead of "the glade"?"

As he passes by Arkin, he stops for a moment and says: "I am sorry. I underestimated the intelligence of the Marilith." 

He walks over to the dragon and says, in Draconic: "Greetings, noble dragon. That was quite a silent approach. May I ask what the reason for that was?"

He then looks at where the fey sits, frowns, and gets a "what the hell" kinda look on his face.

[ready action to go Eathereal when the dragon attacks]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 16, 2002)

The dragon looks down at you with distaste. 

"Unnatural creature, your existence is an offense to the natural way.  As to why, this MY forest you arrogant corruption as to my assuming a more visible form, that huge _*untranslatable*_ is knocking down MY forest. "


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2002)

*Chuckle* 

Keeps seated.


----------



## Rathan (Dec 16, 2002)

*Arkin looks the dragon eye to eye.....*

"WELL!! you tell me... if someone took everything of value from you..lets say.. your immence stash of gold, magic items, and the like.... how would YOU!!! feel...... normally..I have as much respect for the forest and everything around me as I do my own LIFE... but right now... I'm a little RIALED UP!!!"

*Arkin takes a DEEP sigh... backs away from the dragon and sits with a THUD!!! making sure NOT to sit on anyone...... heh*


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 16, 2002)

Faysaran looks at the green dragon amused at it's actions.
"Yes the clumbsy giant knocks over a few trees.  I'll make sure he replants what he kills or I can regrow this entire area if it will make you happy."


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 16, 2002)

Janos shrugs. "Fine, I'll be gone in five minutes."

"Nice forest by the way. Would you know anything about the demons that seem to visit this place frequently?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 16, 2002)

[The power to post in this account.. the power, the abuse and influence.. muhahahaaha!!  LFTS!!!]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 16, 2002)

"Might friend Arkin, I know you are upset. My Master will be as well, but forgive our mage. I know your equipment was dear to you, but it is lost now and forever gone. I am sorry my friend." 

Graf raises his voice, singing a beautiful epos about a warrior from a not so wealthy family, but who nonetheless performs great deeds and gains great wealth. He becomes richer and richer, yet forgets what his true wealth is; the support of his family. And when he reunites with his family, he sees that he indeed did not lose the world, but refound it, as he lost it many years ago. 
[OoC Perform +49, trying to calm Arkin down a bit]

Moving along, Graf steps away from Arkin.

"Lord of the Forest, it was in no way in our right to destroy your forest. I apologize for the actions of my large friend." 

Graf steps forward, talking to the Dragon as if he was a mighty king. He continues:

"We have travelled from far, Lord, and we've had a quite unpleasent encounter with a creature here. My Master has suffered lethal damage and is now being returned from the dead. I was hoping we could stay here untill the ritual is complete. In the mean time I could entertain you with some of my songs or poems, if you please?" 

Graf strokes the snares on his guitar, playing a song about a Dragon, guarding a forest from many evils, protecting the inhabitants, gaining wealth from people who worship him. 
[OoC: Perform +49, trying to entertain the dragon in such a way that Valiance may be resurrected before they have to leave the forest].


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 16, 2002)

[You do realize that not only the Dragon is evil, but the DM as well..?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: Believe me, he's as evil as they come 

Sanctus turns to the others.

"Well I got enough here to bring someone back, how about it? Who should I bring back?" he asks, trying to ignore the chaos around him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 17, 2002)

The Dragon looks down at Arkin. Its speech seems laced with double meanings. 

"Why get riled up when you can eat them? Thats what I say. Besides thats no reason to knock down MY forest. You could always try knocking down whatevers responsible too , I suppose or eating them, that often helps. It makes me feel better."


Then at Faysaran 

" Ah so you presume to interfere with MY forest do you, its MINE! You trespasser. I can look after it myself. Even if that does involve eating people. Or even talking to them if I'm in a GOOD mood. "

Then at Janos 

"It seems your short bearded friend intends to stay around longer than 5 minutes, so I hope you can do better than lie so poorly abomination.  I tolerate your presence only because not all undead are life-destroying monsttosities. As to these demons, I only knew of one brought here by strange people from outside they are powerful, I could not defeat them all at once. And I could not enter the Glade to deal with that wretched Fiend. But it seems to be gone now. Doubtless to wreak trouble elsewhere. Grr. The other demons weren't here till you came so perhaps YOU can explain that? Maybe eating you will make them go away. Or perhaps you are in league with them.  " 

The dragon turns to Graff and listens to the song it seems  pleased and grins. 

"Flattery is good, yes indeed, if you were alone I might even ask you to stay for a while. Of course calling me Lord is somewhat insulting *Tail thudding the ground* but such ignorance is not uncommon from you fleshlings. I will allow your master to be raised, maybe, if the abomination can tell me why I shouldn't eat him for bringing the demons."

Then it looks at Sanctus 

"Did I give you permission to linger so long? You are wreaking enough havoc already! *growl* "


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 17, 2002)

"Do not confuse me with them. When I say that I will be gone in five minutes *I* will be gone. What they do is their choise. When *I* arrived the Demons were already here. I have experienced that dragons are intellectual creatures, but pulling everything out of context doesn't seem that intelligent to me...

[must be that time of the month ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Chuckle* and a faint smile.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 17, 2002)

"I apologize again, Mighty Great One, I was in error to assume you were male. I hope you will forgive me for my rudeness. " 

Turning to Janos

"You aren't really helping here, ignorant wizard. You've insulted the Mighty One even more than I probably have. You'd better shut up real fast and listen to what you are told, as I won't stand in her way again to eat you." 

Turning to the rest of the group, Graf speaks:

"The Mighty One doesn't appreciate our presence, which is more than logical. I'll stay behind with Lela, we'll follow when my Master is with us again." 

Again, turning back to the Dragon:

"If these people all leave, except for Lela who's resurrecting my Master, and myself for your entertainment, would that please you Mighty One?" 

Graf will await the response the dragon gives. If the dragon pleases another song or poem, he will obey and perform once more.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

Yay Graff! I'd like a song! I like your songs! Please another one!

And she claps her hands.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 17, 2002)

"Gee, Graf, do you have a magic mouth of asskissing?"


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 18, 2002)

"That might be, but I can be different if that's what you request..So Janos, Mage of the Undead, do you have something against our party? Trying to get us all killed? Why did you even come with us if you don't want to be around. Just leave, and do it quick. It's healthier for all of us."


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 18, 2002)

"Right, and just what gave you that idea? Because I'm Undead? Don't you think that's a bit prejudiced? Just a very tiny little bit prejudiced?"

"Maybe you should look at who is really responsible. Xarindel left me behind. He led you to this deathtrap. And no one had the sense to flee? No! You all wanted to die a heroic dead! Well, congratulations, Mektos, Traal, Ramus and Xarindel are gone because not one of you had enough common sense to run away. Yes, I killed the party because you don't have any common sense. How far fetched is that?!"

"So, how do you make your defeat less painful? Yes, blame the Lich, he's not even living anymore...so what does he care huh?Who actually cares that he only came when Valiance, Mektos, Traal, Xarindel and Ramus died? Who cares he's not actually responsible for this mess? Who cares he was only brought in, as a last resort, to save your sorry butts?"

"And last, Graf, maybe you should remember who you are talking to in the future. If I leave, Lela leaves, and you then explain to 'your master' how that really expensive gem got wasted..."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

*burp* 

wiggle.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2002)

Sanctus twiddles his thumbs, unsure on a method of leaving fast enough for the green dragon. He tries to remember if anyone he could resurrect would have a mass teleport memorised.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2002)

Festy - Ramus has a mass teleport memorized


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 29, 2002)

"Just give us ten minutes, oh great greenish one, and we'll be outta your hair.....err.....scales," Sanctus says to the dragon, realising its chromatic and therefore not thinking too kindly of it.

Sanctus goes about true resurrecting Ramus.


----------



## Macbrea (Jan 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


 In case people are wondering, I still check in from time to time. Been dead since september... means I don't do alot. [\ooc]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2003)

(Aha! Good you are still around. )

The Dragon stares at Sanctus 

"Why should I let you finish? Your undead companion insults me, your druid patronises me and you are presuming you have my permission to cast your silly spell. "


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 4, 2003)

*Whistle* 

Takes out another trail ration and keeps watching the show from the big bad mean green forest ruling fighting machine.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2003)

If replying to the dragon doesn't interupt his spell casting Sanctus will.

"If you want us to leave it'll take ten minutes at least, otherwise it'll take longer to flee through the forest, cause the guy I'm bringing back here can get us to greener pastures quicker than you can perform the incantations for mass teleport twice over," Sanctus says.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 10, 2003)

Janos, tired of readying actions casts Bump on this topic ... and apparently, the topic failed its will save...


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 10, 2003)

Valiance is still dead, until the ritual is completed. Graf sings another song.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC- No constant net accesss, I'll do an update next time I'm online.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 19, 2003)

You're posting now...


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

The dragon eases back and thinks

"I suppose you can do so, but hurry and leave my domain, I have had enough trouble without your intereference, demons,devils, undead and werespiders.  "


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

10 minutes later Valliance and Ramus are restored to life.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 19, 2003)

"My.... my sabres! What happened! Graf, where are we!"

Valiance feels a little tingle going through his body. He touches his arm on some sore spots and his back still hurts quite a bit. 

"Master Valiance, the Marilith released its anger on you, slaying you instantly. Janos then tried to destroy the marilith casting a very powerful spell, but the marilith escaped, but the spell still went off and destroyed all your magical goods! His servant then used it's magic to get you back to this world, but your items were wasted. I'm sorry mylord."

Graf bows to his Master, then stands up and touches his hand.

"We're going back to the city mylord, as the dragon has requested are leave. If the others will join up with me, I'll planeshift us back. I can sustain 8 people at once, so 6 more can join in the circle. Please chain up so we can go."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 20, 2003)

"Well Ramus, can you get us out of here quick?" Sanctus asks.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 20, 2003)

"Maybe you should think about the accuracy first, before planeshifting us anywhere?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 20, 2003)

Ramus gets up slowly, standing in a daze.  "What happened to that pillar of flame, did the Lyseeri take it away?"  A sharp jolt issues in Ramus' mind as he recalls the deal he made with the outsider in excahnge for it's services.

"Ugh,"  The incantrix holds his forehead a bit to stabalize himself and reassess the situation, "A dragon...here?  Nevermind, where do you want me to teleport everyone to?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2003)

"Hmm, preferably back to the tavern, unless someone else has a better idea," Sanctus says.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 29, 2003)

"Very welll...but I don't exactly feel the same without my gear, I think I'm forgetting a few of my spells."  Ramus shakes his head, "I'm ready to transport everyone though."  With that the incantrix begins to chant his spell to bring them back to the bar.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 31, 2003)

You arrive in the Court of Twilight and are immediately approached by the bartender and Fyre.


"Where is Ilalielthin?  What happened to your other companions and where did the Storm Giant come from ? "


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 3, 2003)

"Scattered by the winds, dead, up there. In that order."

Turning back to his companions:

"Well, I have some information I gathered while you left me down here, about the glade and the cult of Melkor."

"Personally, I think we should analyse what has happened and how one creature could kill four of you...and why I was left behind in the first place."

"Valiance, Giant, I can offer you 40,000 gold pieces replacement for your lost equipment. I'm afraid that's all I've got."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2003)

[OOC:Kal I didn't go back, I went to *that place* If you still know what I'm talking about. /OOC]


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 3, 2003)

[I think you did come back with us, or Janos is gonna be even more suspicious]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2003)

[Knock yourself out with being suspicious ]

Well dragon, seems they left. I'll take my leave of you now as well. Sorry to have disturbed you but You've got one heck of a woodland here, brings up memmories. If I'd have known you were a dragon I'd have served you something better then trail rations, hah! ALlthough that's all I have. That smart ass wizard Threw that thing spell on us that destroyed the equipment of half our party... and then they say Wizards are smart huh?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 4, 2003)

(I'm not sure if Forske's char lost her equip or not, but just a reminder that Ring of Nine Lives can also be used to automatically make a saving throw...yes, its overly broken)


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 4, 2003)

[yep, but it's got limited charges, so eventually it'll run out.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC - If I remember correctly the Ring of Nine Lives can only automatically make saving throws against death.  (Don't have my books hand but think so.) 

IC-

The Dragon just looks at Nyvonne for a while and then it laughs, a sound like thunder rattling the trees. 

"I like you little one, you are welcome here when you wish to be. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 4, 2003)

"That was overly effective.  About all we gained there was an understanding at just how ineffective we are.  What we lost are 4 friends and a decent amount of gear."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2003)

[OOC: just against death /OOC]

*Chuckle!* I thank you for your hospitality! And before I take my leave of you, would you be so kind as to tell me your name? I'm not at all into dragon lore allthough I suppose the way some friends of my treated you, you are well known and most likely quite mighty? But I'm babbling again... fey trait.. sorry...

But well.. since my equipment was ruined.. might there be any small task I can complete for you to thank you for your kindness? I know that a dragon's favor is not to be valued lightly! Especially not for someone my size! Hah! So I have s place to go to but it has no hurry, so if I can be of any kind of assistance to you, please let me know!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 4, 2003)

"Well Mage, you've done it this time. 40.000 goldpieces ain't even close to the value of my gear. I will take them, to make start, but don't think this makes it even." 

<OoC: Valiance will accept the money Janos offers.>

"Master, what to do now? We can't go back for you have lost all gear which made you even more powerful than your normal self." 

"I don't know Graf, it seems my quest has ended, unless a miracle happens."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

"Heh, miracle you say? You'll have to give me time to rest first," Sanctus says non-chalantly, "Well I'm not going to raise the question of what we are to do now because I wouldn't know where to start. I'm going to rest up and see if I can't raise our friends in the morning."

Unless someone disagrees, Sanctus goes and rests.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 4, 2003)

"I've done it this time? Who died? Who was unable to protect himself in the first place? Who was too arrogant to run away? We've all made mistakes today. Mine was to underestimate the intelligence of a Demon, yours was to underestimate the strength of your enemy." 

"I agree with Sanctus, we should rest and reevaluate our position tomorrow."


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 4, 2003)

"Rest... might not be a bad idea."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 8, 2003)

"They call me Enselle, The Verdant Claw. You wish to bargain with me do you ? What can you do ? " 

For the others: If no one wants to do anything time passes and Sanctus and the others may change their spells around.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 8, 2003)

Enselle.. hmm .. I like it. I am called Nyovne, a Quickling is what I am if you had't noticed. I'm rumored to be a thief and hacker of some skill but how much of that is truth I don't know *grin*. And I don't wish to bargain. I'm merely offering, that's all. You have been kind to me and offered me a place to stay and extended your welcome to me. For that I am gratefull and for that alone I am willing to complete a task for you if there is something I could do for you.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 8, 2003)

" I have offered you nothing that is not free to most, but I could I think give you some useful equipment if you are willing to find out why these demons and devils and undead pollute my forest. "


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 8, 2003)

Then so I shall! We will meat again Enselle, untill then! 

[Kal you know that spot I had in that vision if you still know what I'm talking about. I'm going there now if I can find it in hopes of a meeting.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 9, 2003)

Enselle bids you farewell as you head off to the location of which you speak. 

Arriving there as the sun rises you find the place empty.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 9, 2003)

After a fine night in which Valiance slept well, he stands up, looking through his room, finding his magic equipment totally ruined. It wasn't a nightmare. "My God, it is true!" he exlaims while he walks around a bit. "Someone is going to pay for this... one way of another.".

"What is it Master? You make quite a lot of noise for a man who just got up." Graf speaks from the door which he just opened, linking the two rooms in which they slept. 
"I thought it was a nightmare Graf. But now life has become a nightmare. What to do..." 
"Well Master, we did get this assignment from a someone, and not just any someone. It's one of the mightiest and richest someone around. The government!" 
"You are right Graf! They should be held responsible for sending us into that place, with no backup, and they should repay me!" 
"Please Master, let me do the talking. Your emotions may get up a bit too high. But now, let's eat. We'll find the council after breakfast. Don't forget you don't have the magic to be able to get around without food." 


[OoC: Valiance & Graf will find the government, and they'll tell what happened. How they didn't stand a chance against whatever they met, his sabres not being able to truely hurt the demons. They'll tell about the loss of their new friends, the loss of Valiance's equipment, and they'll ask for some new and maybe improved equipment.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 9, 2003)

Morning comes and Sanctus lies in bed, praying silently, soon he finishes and pulls the covers up over his head.

"I don't have the resources to resurrect them all," he tells himself, "And with the others equipment effectively non-existant I think there we have a considerable problem on our hands."

He throws the covers back and gets out of bed, grumbling as he goes. He gets ready by himself as much as he can before going and asking anyone else who is awake and present to help him don his armour. He stops for a moment and something dawns on him.

"Did Nyovne come back with us when we teleported? I haven't seen her since we came back. I hope she hasn't been left to that pushy dragon," he says, "I should try to find her."

Once his armour is on he thanks whoever helped him and goes about the tavern, looking for his tiny comrade.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 9, 2003)

Nyovne shall wait there till midnight.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 9, 2003)

After 9 hours and two bottles wine, Janos decides to check up on the others.

"Only bad thing about being a lich is that you can't get drunk anymore."

Outside, he sees Sanctus looking for people to help him don his armor.

"I'll help you, Sanctus. Or maybe you should become like me, so you don't need to take the armor off every night" Janos says with a smile.

"True, Sanctus, Nyovne stayed with the 'pushy' Dragon, though I think they've become friends...maybe we should Scry on her, to see what she's up to?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 9, 2003)

"Being like you, you say? Though undead have their strengths over the living they just shouldn't be, maybe you'd want to be resurrected so you can actually get drunk, like me?" he says.

Sanctus is thankful for the help, though it be from a blight upon the earth, in his opinion its one thats doesn't _need_ to be obliterated any time soon.

"Aye, scrying her out is an idea worth trying, for her own good," he says.

Sanctus casts Greater Scrying, attempting to locate Nyovne and ascertain her situation and status.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 9, 2003)

No, Sanctus, resurrection would do me no good. I am probably old enough to instantly die of old age, when I am once again in a mortal body, and I have certain things I need to take care of first...


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 10, 2003)

An image of a mountain appears before Sanctus but he can make out no sign of Nyvonne or anything else unusual there.  (OOC- Quicklings not moving are invisible). 

Graf and Valliance head off to find someone to help them regarding the equipment. Who are you looking for specifically? 

Nyvonne settles down to wait until midnight.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 10, 2003)

[OoC: Someone gave us this mission, I think it's a good plan to start searching for that person. I can imagine their not near us now, so Valiance and Graf will go to the highest form of authority they have near.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 10, 2003)

Valliance after searching for Altryss and finding that he is currently out of town, is directed to Keraptis, The Mad Mage. Arriving there, Valliance finds Kerpatis busy scrawling some kind of map.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 10, 2003)

"Goodday, Sir Kerpatis. I have been sent to you by some people in town. We were looking for Altryss, but he was away. We were informed that you could possibly help us.
My name is Graf, musician and spellcaster of decent level. I serve this man here, Hero who fought in the Industrial Revolution not too long ago. We have been given the assignment to track down the remains of what once was the Cult of Melkor, but our mission has been sabotaged by a man who was to be our ally. He threw mighty spells, disabling all magic on my Master's equipment. Can you help us, fine Mage?


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 10, 2003)

"Hmm, I believe I could be of some assistance, yes. I can probably arrange some replacements or make some items myself for you. Mind you it probably won't be the full value of your previous equipment but it will be something."

OOC- Keraptis can provide you with any equipment creatable by a caster of 27th level or lower to a total value of 500,000gp Market Price.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2003)

[Actually in natural enviroment, I'm invisible unless I'm attacking.]

Waiting, waiting, waiting lalalaa 

_Hiding, silent._


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

[stretching the truth a bit, Venuz?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2003)

[(cough* Says the lich who is suffering from *tendencies* *cough*]


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

[]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Venuz- oh yeah, maximum individual item cost is 325000gp.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

ZzZZzzZzzzz


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

XP Time. 

 I favour faster levelling up so you will require only 1/2 the normal XP to reach each level ie 10 000 to reach 21, 10,500 for 22  etc, spells and item creation similarly have their XP cost halved, from this point on. None of this retroactively applies to character creation. 

Each PC living and dead with the exception of Janos gains 18600 XP from the combats. The possibly story award so far is 114600 XP of which you have earned  3581 XP each . Total gain   22181 XP. Since you can only gain 1 level at a time that is rounded down to 20,499 XP each. 

Janos having an ECL of 21 has a slightly different amount 15080 XP from the combat and 3581 XP Story award for a total of 18661 XP.

Edit- Remember if you have Cohorts or animal companions you wish to level up you must give them the appropriate XP out of your share.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[Yay stat adjusting  Dire charge, here I come! ]

/me goes to do his thing in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Note 2) You need 21 HD or HD and Class levels etc before you get Epic Feats, and 21 levels in a single class or 11 in a single 10 level PrC etc before you gain epic feats from them. You can't advance beyond the normal limit in a PrC until you have 21 HD that level.

Edit- Also while I think about it Mordekainen's disjunction and the Spellblade enchantment are both going to get major nerfs. Update on that front soon.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[Shrug so not ECL 20 was ok but hD? oops I get nerfed each week a bit more! Lets see whats left in another half year  /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

DOne updated, +1 level in rogue, nothing fancy on munchy


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2003)

Sanctus looks in his backpack for his money and frowns.

"This won't be anywhere near enough," he says to himself.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 11, 2003)

[Kal, I've spent like 17k XP on crafting, bringing me back to lvl 19...did you remember that in your calculations? If not, then how much XP do I gain and how much do I need for next level?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

["YOU CAN'T PROVE ANYTHING! HADOKEN!"] ?


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 11, 2003)

[en waar ging dat over?

BTW, when is Lichtenhart joining?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Lichtenhart is joining when he finishes his character. 

Yes, I counted you at 19th + 2 (Lich) = 21. 


And Festy told me he was going to post the ressurection attempt post for your deceased comrades soon. Edit- Ah, I believe Festy's last post is an attempt to beg for money for the ressurection spells.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Janos: 
18661 XP (do you have any XP left at the 19th mark ?)to reach the following class levels you require the noted amount XP. 

19th -> 20 (ECL 21-22) 10500 XP (Total of left at 19th and the XP award just given)
20th->21  (ECL22-23) 11000 XP


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

anything happening till or around midnight?


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Wait for the rest of the party to make it to like 6pm before you end up 18 hours ahead of everyone else.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm a quickling. I'm fast, what can I say, this was bound to happen?


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 12, 2003)

Janos goes into the tavern and tries to find out who could sell him a specific book.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 13, 2003)

Janos hangs around the tavern and finds out that there should be someone coming in around 5 that afternoon.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2003)

Sanctus goes to his companions, seeking money to cast True Resurrection on their lost comrades.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 14, 2003)

Valiance has 2 gems available, but I don't know if he's still there. If he has the possibilty to give the gems, he will. Both worth 5000gp.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 14, 2003)

"I don't have gems, but I have some money. I can give it to you, so you can buy the gems, would that be ok Sanctus?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2003)

Sanctus willingly accepts anything given to him, which he then hurriedly turns into diamonds so that he can True Resurrection everyone who isn't already there during that day. He'll throw a Miracle into the mix to get Traal's to work.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

Okay, Sanctus takes Valliances gems and using the true ressurections and a miracle, Sanctus returns to life everyone except Xarindel, who does not respond.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 27, 2003)

[OoC: Almost ready with the equipment list. I have vacation now, so it'll probably be posted tomorrow as I still need to do the lvl up. And yes this is some kind of bump as well.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

Sanctus gains a look of deep concern. Taking a seat in the tavern and sitting to think for a while. The reason for Xarindel not returning was simple, it was highly likely he was raised as the the undead, but how could Sanctus go about maybe reversing the process, or simply an easy way to destroy the undead so that he may resurrect Xarindel. He racked his brain to find explanations for what had happened, was happening and what was likely to happen.

knowledge(religion) +23 
knowledge(arcana) +21 
knowledge(planes) +19 
knowledge(undead) +21


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 1, 2003)

Sanctus remembers that also those who are still alive don't respond to the call of a true ressurection. 

And in order to work out a good way to destroy undead he'd need to identify the type, but sunlight, fire and holy water seem to work on most undead.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 1, 2003)

[OoC: Updated Valiance&Graf]

"So... what to do now?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 1, 2003)

[oh, the headache! I gotta redo my equipment after the haste nerfing and the gotta kill some items because I simply have no XP left (thanks for using that lower XP table ... but not much) and then I gotta level. *sigh*.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 2, 2003)

Given a lack of significant events, I will move time forward to 5 pm in the afternoon. 

Janos, the noble you have been waiting for, Nork Skullcrasher arrives and sits at a table on the oppossite side of the room, the Bugbear wizard seems rather self absorbed at the moment though, as if something ways heavily on his mind.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Sanctus sits and ponders what to do with the party in its current state. He sees what his comrades are thinking at the moment to give him some inspiration.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 11, 2003)

[14:19] <Janos> "Goodevening Milord."
[14:21] <Kalanyr> Nork looks up from his drink
[14:22] <Kalanyr> "Greetings, what can I do for you? " 
[14:22] <Janos> "I am looking for a certain tome and I have heard that you might be able to help me acquire it."
[14:23] <Kalanyr> "You seek me for a tome ? There is a huge library at the academy "
[14:24] <Janos> "Well, that I come to you for a tome would suggest that it is not easily available, wouldn't it?"
[14:25] <Kalanyr> "Indeed, and since your reply is soconfident I assume you've already talked to the academy staff" 
[14:26] <Kalanyr> "What can I possibly possess that none of them have or that you cannot fashion yourself, Janos ?"
[14:28] <Janos> "Compared to those at the academy, I am but an apprentice, so I cannot fashion it myself. And that is why I come to you for help."
[14:29] <Kalanyr> " What then is it that you desire ? It sounds like it will be something that requires significant effort from me if you cannot fashion it yourself "
[14:30] <Janos> "I assume you are familiar with the effects of a tome of learning?"
[14:31] <Kalanyr> "Indeed. "
[14:32] <Kalanyr> " Tomes that teach you things you would otherwise need more experience to learn ? Shortcuts to power. Yes I do."
[14:33] <Janos> "I am looking for a tome with the same effects, but which teaches me things that only those with a greater knowledge can omprehend."
[14:34] <Kalanyr> "Ah, I see now, greater knowledge within normal confines or stretching beyond them ? "
[14:35] <Janos> "stretching beyond them."
[14:36] <Kalanyr> "I do not possess that much knowledge in such a field and if you seek what I can make the cost to me will be great. "
[14:39] <Janos> "Yes, I am fully aware of that. But does that mean you are unwilling to take this comission?"
[14:40] <Kalanyr> "I am disinclined to take such costs for mere money, which I have more of than I need. But perhaps you have another offer ? "
[14:51] <Janos> "Maybe I can interest you in the blood of an ancient Blue Dragon?"
[14:56] <Kalanyr> "To be relevant for what you wish to make the blood must come from a dragon of almost incalculable age, ancient beyond a great wyrm, the dragon would need to be able to cast spells of the magnitude you seek to acquire "
[15:02] <Janos> "If I find you the blood of a Dragon so powerful it can cast beyond what I can, will you craft the tome for me?"
[15:02] <Kalanyr> "Yes, such would be sufficient to negate entirely the cost to myself, but beware not all dragons cast arcane spells, only arcane spells will benefit you in this creation"
[15:05] <Janos> "Very well, I will return once I have the blood."
[15:06] <Kalanyr> "Excellent, hmm, before you leave, what spells of the highest circles do you have ?"
[15:06] <Kalanyr> "Perhaps we could benefit from some exchange "
[15:07] <Janos> "I have researched Dominate Monster, Freedom, Mordenkainens Disjunction, Meteor Swarm, Energy Drain, Time Stop, Wish, Simbul's Spell Trigger, Duplicate and Elminster's Effulgent Epuration. What kind of exchange do you propose?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 11, 2003)

Shalalalaaaaaaa 

**whistle**

Sits in a tree and waits.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC- Beats TFO with a rotten trout. 

IC- Nork smiles 

" I have two spells of my own devising that I have researched, Nork's Nonexistance a kind of refined disintegrate and Skullcrasher's Severe Smashing a modified Bigby's Fist both are spells of the 9th level, I am willing to swap either for Energy Drain or Dominate Monster. "


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 12, 2003)

[I've updated Janos (finally ;p)]

"I am interested in Nork's Nonexistance and I consider it a fair trade if you copy both spells."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Very well, I will exhange Nork's Nonexistance for Energy Drain. " 

Nork's Nonexistance
Transmutation
Level: Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets: 1 Creature or Object (up to a 20' cube) 
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial
Spell Resistance: Yes

Upon completion of this spell, a missile of nothingness fly's unerringly towards the target, the target must make a Fortitude saving throw (an object or creature larger than 20' will not entirely cease to exist but may be harmed by the loss of substance), or cease to exist, no trace of the body or object remains, a True Ressurection is required to revive someone slain in this manner. A creature that successfuly makes it saving throw takes 1d6 damage per 2 caster levels to a maximum of 12d6 damage a creature slain by this damage ceases to exist just as if they failed their saving throw. This spell destroys only what it was targeted at eg a creature destroyed by this spell leaves its equipment behind. This spell has a 1% per caster level chance (maximum 20%) of destroying an artifact that fails its saving throw, but brings with it the same ramifications as destroying the artifact via Mordekainen's Disjunction. 

Focus: The spell requires a nondimensional object (eg a portable hole or bag of holding) as a focus.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

Time progresses towards Midnight. 

At a distant location 
 Nyvonne notices the appearance of the 6-armed demoness of before, carefully scanning the area.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

Without a thump hearable to normal ears she lands from the tree on the ground before her. Cancelling her invisibility she proceeds to slowly walk towards the demon. (well for human standards it's still running but.. ya know the whole 240 ft. thing kinda of a bother now and then people seem to make mistakes about charges and stuff )

By your command I appear. Whom do I have the honor to may hear speak? I sense great malice and fury in you, and a great rage. It is appealing to me.  

She glances over her shoulder and surveys the surrounding woodlands. A certain feeling creeps onto her and quickly she reactivates her invisibility.

I didn't feel safe here in the open and I was scried here earlier today. Presumably by my compagnions... But I answered your summon, I was drawn to it, something in me couldn't resist the call of chaos and malice. It has been a long time.. a long time indeed since... 

But how may I name you and how can I be of service? I am here to serve and thank you for reawakening in me what was aslumber and lost deep within. 

She looks up at the demon, eyes burning with a bright purple sprank in them. A bit of purple static arching through her hair that seems to dance on a wind that doesn't blow....

Slowly she sinks to the ground and kneels.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Lela, I need to find some of the members of the Red Wizards. Can you do that for me?" 

"I might be able to locate them, but unless you have some of their possessions, it's going to be a very large location I'm afraid." 

"No, I don't have anything that belonged to them. Just try to get as close as possible." 

Lela and Janos then goes to their room. Janos casts three times a Create Magic Tattoo on Lela, raising her caster level to 20. Lela then casts Commune.

"Are there any Red Wizards on the planet Faerun that once was once in Realmspace?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

In her mind Leela feels the presence of a powerful servant of the diety a frigid answer is transmitted. 

"Irrelevant. "


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Are there, other than Janos, Red Wizards on the planet Oerth that once was in Greyspace?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Yes"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"If you devide the world in two halves, one north and one south, are the most Red Wizards on the northern halve?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Yes"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"If you devide the northern halve again in two equal parts, one north and one south, are the most Red Wizards on the northern part?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Wizardly mobility is great"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Do they visit a big city, either for supplies or for learning, regularly?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Your question is vague"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Is there a Red Wizard who visits a big city regularly?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Yes"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Is the previous question still true if I define a big city as a city with more than 1,000,000 inhabitants?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"A question cannot be false"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Is your answer to that question still correct if I define a big city as a city with more than 1,000,000 inhabitants?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"No"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"What's the name of the city?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Lanternhold"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Is Xarindel still alive?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Too many Xarindel's to answer"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Xarindel, the Wizard, who today fought the Arm of Melkor and has not been seen by my friends ever since. Is he still alive?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Death entered and left again"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Is he a captive of the Arm of Melkor?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

" Unknown "


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Are there any blue dragons on the northern half of Oerth that can cast spells beyond the 9th circle?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Yes"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"In what area is the youngest of these dragons living?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"The Twilight Coalition"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"What is the name of the Red Wizard who frequents Lanternhold?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

Zazan Flamewave


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"What is the name of the dragon in the Twilight Coalition?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Name lost,The Cerulean Thunder "


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Why didn't Nyovne Sindweller come back with us?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Unknown"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Is The Cerulan Storm alive?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Yes"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"How many Rakshasa are active in the Twilight Coalition?"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Does Zazan Flamewave have contact with other Red Wizards as well?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Unknown"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2003)

"Yes" 

The commune spell ends.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 13, 2003)

"Janos, I've got good news for you. I've found both Red Wizards and the Dragon. The Wizards visit Laternhold and the Dragon lives in the lands of the Twilight Coalition." 

"Thank you. Situations like these make you realize exactely what you've given up to study Necromancy..." 

"Tomorrow will be a big day. I think I'll get some rest, so I can leave eraly tomorrow morning." 

[Janos and Lela go to bed]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

[OOC: Kal you acually did see my post above right? Since you've been replying to Janos but not to my post. /OOC]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 14, 2003)

OOC- Yeah I saw your post TFO, it was just that it was 12 midnight by the time I finished 20 questions with Janos.

Oh that D&D stat calculator is wacked, IQ 140 and a Bachelor's Degree is 11 Int ? 

IC- 

The Marilith turns to face the quickling and Nyvone hears an echoing voice of hatred and unmasked fury in her mind. 


<I have many names, but you may call me Zari of the Bloody Blades. You wish to deal with me do you? You are powerful, but I think you  should prove yourself, the guardian of this forest is interfering with my plans, eliminate it! And I shall reward you greatly.>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 14, 2003)

> Oh that D&D stat calculator is wacked, IQ 140 and a Bachelor's Degree is 11 Int ?




Don't fill in your IQ, leave it blank and then pick education, then it'll be quite ok.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 14, 2003)

Nyovne remains on her knees for being honored to be spoken to by one such as he.

The guardian of this forest... might he be an ancient and powerfull Green Dragon? Or do you refer to another... clarify to whom yo refer and tell me its name and where I may find it an I shall set out to do what I am commanded. Afer completion I shall return here the first mightnight afterwards. I suspect that you can sense or otherwise find out if the job is truly completed.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 14, 2003)

<Yes, I mean the Green Dragon, Enselle The Verdant Claw, not that  I know her true name . I could find out about her death but I think it would be far more convenient if you brought me her heart.  The heart of a Druidic Dragon is hardly common after all. Unfortunately I do not know where you can sick the beast, it is wise enough to keep its movements secret.  >


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 14, 2003)

Valiance, after a good night sleep, has fully regained his strenghts. His weapons imbued with new powers make him feel as if he has been reborn.

"Friends, I think it is time that we get moving again. We now know for sure that the Cult of Melkor is active, after our battle with the Arm. I suggest we trace this cult down and waste em for good!"

"Who's with me!"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 14, 2003)

never happened


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 14, 2003)

I know where I might find her and how to track her down. Her heart belongs to you O' malicious one and soon it will throb in your claws indeed. But could you provide me with transportation back to where my compagnions went?

As she takes a few steps back from the demon she looks up with a glance of evil in her eyes.

I might be able to find you another powerfull ally my lord. And I think I know its price... You as a powerfull abyssal entity surely can provide some arcane lore for me, a powerfull spell or tome perhaps? With some deep and powerfull secret or a epic necromantic spell maybe..? If you could supply me with such a thing I am sure that I could bring another powerfull one to your cause... usefull to you he would be indeed.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 14, 2003)

<I could but such treasures are rare I'm hardly going to give it to someone who doesn't even have the stain of evil bleached into her soul. Transport?  I have never had to worry about such things unfortunately I cannot carry the living with me as I travel, but there is a tunnel underground near these cliffs I just don't know were it leads to.>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 14, 2003)

Then I shall find out, untill we meet again. 

Nyovne heads into the caves.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 15, 2003)

In the middle of the night, Janos leaves his room and walks out of the tavern...

Later that night, he return, but leaves again after an hour.

After a short while he enters the tavern once more. He goes to his room, writes a small note for Lela and the Teleports without error.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 15, 2003)

OOC- after what seems like a million years i finally have internet access back  , could somebody email me with what i've missed?

carpdiem@gte.net


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 15, 2003)

Welcome back Mr. Draco! I'm typing the mail right now...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice to see you back Mr. Draco , was wondering what you were up to-I suppose i'll expect to see you in the chatrooms soon as well?  If so, I can help you get catched up there.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Sollir, what's up with you? Are you still playing Xarindel or not? If so, do you need some help getting rescued? ;p


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 16, 2003)

OOC-Sorry, I was pretty busy, and Xarindel wasn't exactly able to talk anyways 

(Assuming 1 day has past since their encounter with the Arm of Melkor)

Xarindel looks about, worried as he glances at the room he's in.  He casts a spell, _whispering wind_, bearing the following message to the tavern, assuming anyone is able to intercept it:

Urgent! This is Xarindel, help is required, planeshift, wrong area, at the warehouse region (name of Warehouse district, if possible-Kal), binding spell needs to be broken, be careful

(22 words, 3 words left to explain the area I'm in, if Xarindel can see a sign or something of particular note)

The chronomancer closes his eyes...and prays.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Nyvonne heads into the caves and in the darkness spots a group of half-snake half -men carefully patrolling the tunnel, one of them seems to be focusing more on the tremors and scents of the tunnel then   what can be seen or heard. 

This snakeman looks almost directly at Nyvonne  and speaks

""Greetings Fey, what brings you to this place ? "


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 23, 2003)

Traal suddenely snaps out of his daze.

Muttering quickly to anybody nearby, "Ohh, sorry, it's just that that was the first time I've been killed in hundreds of years."

Quickly he goes off to find Ramus and work on retreiving his equipment from the forest floor.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

Nyovne stops but the time she was surprised by the fact that some people still picked her up while she was running around stopped amazing her a long time ago. She just stops and cancels the invisibility politely.

Greetings devoted followers of Seth the serpentlord. I am headed towards the Twilight court where my compagnions supposedly are. We were separated about half a day ago when we fought a heavy battle against some powerfull demons whom we defeated in a glorious battle allthough many of my friend fell in that valiant battle. I cincerely hope that my divine oriented friends have returned them back to life as we speak. But I seem to be lost... and my equipment is gone and now I'm in search of my friends to help me complete a quest for the Great Green dragon known as Enselle the Verdant Claw. She promised some equipment for me if I helped her out and I had to destroy demons for her to complete that quest and save this forest and those in it. If you could help me get back to that city I'd be most gratefull. If not I'd be thankfull for some directions or maybe even a guide untill I exit your domain.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2003)

" Sssseth ? Who ? I warn you if you seek the Twilight Court this is not the way, all you will find here is the way to the afterlife. You are indeed losssst the fassstessst way to where you sssseekkk is to go back up and travel 10 miles to the north and to the tower there, I believe there is a teleport circle there."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 14, 2003)

Ssssseth....?? Euhm well never mind.. Thanks you for the directions and who knows... in these times we might very well meet again. Your help allthough slight shall not be forgotten. Farewell. 

Still wondering about yuanti who do not worship the serpent lord Nyovne heads back to the exit of the cave. Once greated by the fresh outside air she ponders for a moment... And runs off back towards Enselle..... The Verdant Claw.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 17, 2003)

Nyovne runnnzzz RUNZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ like only she can...! Z0000f!


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2003)

Nyvonne arrives back where she met Enselle, but there is no trace of the Verdant Claw. 


(Wilderness Lore check please)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 18, 2003)

14 + 14 = 28 result (dammit had + 34 on that skill before Janos killed my items :/)


----------



## Janos Audron (May 17, 2003)

Janos, on a quest to get some Dragon Blood, went to the Yuan-Ti to get information about the location of a Dragon, known as The Cerulan Storm.

Instead of randomly killing people, he has decided that a more honorable course of action might be a better approach (both for information and for his soul). Thus he has challanged a Yuan-Ti to a Mage Duel.

The challenge was accepted, and now Janos sits in a room and prepares for battle...


----------

